# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  امتحانات نهایی و روش های مطالعه دروس و بحث درباره آن

## ALONE MAN

*سلام بر تمام دوستان کنکوری های 94* 
خب تو این موضوع میخوایم درباره ی جو امتحانات نهایی حرف بزنیم و روش های مطالعه دروس.
درس ها رو من به دو قسمت 5 تایی تقسیم میکنم: دسته اول(عمومی):ادبیات فارسی-زبان فارسی-عربی-دین و زندگی-زبان انگلیسی دسته دوم(اختصاصی):ریاضی-فیزیک-شیمی-زیست شناسی-زمین شناسی
*عمومی:*
1.ادبیات:این درس رو باید زیاد بخونی که خوشبختانه تو برنامه امتحانی امسال فرجه زیادی براش گذاشتن و فقط فقط باید کتاب رو خوند بعد بعد اول سراغ امتحان نهایی و بعد نمونه سوال بیشتر غیر نهایی برای تثبیت مطالب و تسلط بیشتر استفاده کرد ولی اینجا یه مشکلی هست اونم اینه که تدریس ادبیات سلیقه ای یعنی معلم یه دانش آموز یه جایی رو توضیح میده و یه جایی رو نه و احتمال سوال آمدن از اون جای توضیح داده نشده هست و یکی از دغدغه های من اینه!

2.زبان فارسی:تو این درس اگه معلمتون خوب توضیح بده و جزوه خوبی بگه راحت میفهمین و بعدش میرین سراغ کتاب و خط به خط میخونین به هیچ چی رحم نمکنین :Yahoo (94):  بعد تنها کاری که باید بکنین فقط فقط حل مثال های متنوع و سخت هست اگه میخواین 20 بگیرین همین،البته خودآزمایی ها فراموش نشه!

3.عربی:متاسفانه این درس طرفدار زیادی نداره ولی چه میشه کرد برای 20 گرفتن باید اول بر تمام متن های توی کتاب مسلط بود تا هر جمله و تعریب دادنت بتونی جواب بدین دوم بر تمام قواعد سه ساله تسلط کامل داشته باشید وگرنه به مشکل بر میخورید اینو خیلی جدی میگم سوم تجزیه و تحلیل و اعراب هست که خیلی مهمه و نیازمند قواعد سه ساله دبیرستانه و دواش فقط تمرین زیاده!

4. دینی:این درسو فقط باید خط خط به خط کامل خوند و تو امتحان نباید اصن از خودت توضیح بدی سختیش همینه و نکته جالب اینه که چند سالیه زیاد پیام آیا ت نمیارن اصن میشه گفت نیاوردن ولی شما مواظب باشین تا غالگیر نشین!

5.زبان انگلیسی:زبان انگلیسی شاید به دید بعضی ها ساده بیاد ولی در بعضی دوره ها واقعا سخت میارن معلم ما که جزوه آن چنانی نگفته ولی اینو میدونم که باید رو تمای تمرین ها تسلط داشته باشیم!!!(تو این زیاد اصلاع ندارم!!!!)
*اختصاصی:*
1.ریاضی:تنها داشتن جزوه خوب بسند میککنه بعدش باید برین سراغ تمرین های کتاب و تک تک اونا رو حل کنین و برای تمرین بیشتر میتونید از کتاب های گل واژه و گاج سیاه استفده کنید.

2.قیزیک:اینم مثل ریاضی باید کار کرد که بازم برای تمرین بیشتر میتونید از گاج قرمز استفده کنید که البته برا اون وقت زیاد ندارید پس بچسبید به جزوه معلمتون،در ضمن سوالای محاسسباتی فیزیک راحته و باید تو تبدیل واحدها دقت کنی و بتونی از همه سوال مفهومی بر بیای تمومه!

3.شیمی:شیمی باید به متن کتاب مسلط باشی و یه جزوه خوب که کارو تموم میکنه فقط تو استوکیومتری اصن خلاصه نویسی نکنین به همه چی دقت کنین به طور فرض یه سوال خودم میگم اگه گفتن واحد آووگادرو چیه ؟حتما خیلی ها نمیدونن و فقط دلیل اینه که توجه نکردن فقط دقیق بخونین!

4.زیست:این درس رو باید فهمید و زیاد خوند و سوال زیاد کار کرد تا دید شما نسبت به سوالات زیاد بشه همین!

5.زمین:این درس از اون درس هایی که خیلی باید بخونیش اسم های سختی دارن همه بچه ها باهاش آشنا هستن :Yahoo (94):  به نظر من اگه تونستین کتاب مزینانی رو گیر بیارین خیلی خوبه چون خط به خط سوال درآورده با سوالای زیادی درگیر میشید و مطالب تو ذهنتون تثبیت میشه و ماندگاری بیشتری پیدا میکنه به قول معلممون 19.75 میشین 20 نمیشین چون دقت میخواد!

چند نکته:1. از تمای دوستان تقاضا دارم که تجربه ها و اطلاعاتشون رو در این جا در میان بذارن تا همه استفاده کنن .
2.همینطور از استید و مشاوران سایت تقاضا دارم تا اگر نکته ای هست بگن تا این امتحانات رو به خوبی پشت سر بذاریم. 
3.برای جواب دادن هم از *نقل قول* استفاده کنین!
*
موفق باشید*
*
*

----------


## طراوت

> *سلام بر تمام دوستان کنکوری های 94* 
> خب تو این موضوع میخوایم درباره ی جو امتحانات نهایی حرف بزنیم و روش های مطالعه دروس.
> درس ها رو من به دو قسمت 5 تایی تقسیم میکنم: دسته اول(عمومی):ادبیات فارسی-زبان فارسی-عربی-دین و زندگی-زبان انگلیسی دسته دوم(اختصاصی):ریاضی-فیزیک-شیمی-زیست شناسی-زمین شناسی
> *عمومی:*
> 1.ادبیات:این درس رو باید زیاد بخونی که خوشبختانه تو برنامه امتحانی امسال فرجه زیادی براش گذاشتن و فقط فقط باید کتاب رو خوند بعد بعد اول سراغ امتحان نهایی و بعد نمونه سوال بیشتر غیر نهایی برای تثبیت مطالب و تسلط بیشتر استفاده کرد ولی اینجا یه مشکلی هست اونم اینه که تدریس ادبیات سلیقه ای یعنی معلم یه دانش آموز یه جایی رو توضیح میده و یه جایی رو نه و احتمال سوال آمدن از اون جای توضیح داده نشده هست و یکی از دغدغه های من اینه!
> 
> 2.زبان فارسی:تو این درس اگه معلمتون خوب توضیح بده و جزوه خوبی بگه راحت میفهمین و بعدش میرین سراغ کتاب و خط به خط میخونین به هیچ چی رحم نمکنین بعد تنها کاری که باید بکنین فقط فقط حل مثال های متنوع و سخت هست اگه میخواین 20 بگیرین همین،البته خودآزمایی ها فراموش نشه!
> 
> 3.عربی:متاسفانه این درس طرفدار زیادی نداره ولی چه میشه کرد برای 20 گرفتن باید اول بر تمام متن های توی کتاب مسلط بود تا هر جمله و تعریب دادنت بتونی جواب بدین دوم بر تمام قواعد سه ساله تسلط کامل داشته باشید وگرنه به مشکل بر میخورید اینو خیلی جدی میگم سوم تجزیه و تحلیل و اعراب هست که خیلی مهمه و نیازمند قواعد سه ساله دبیرستانه و دواش فقط تمرین زیاده!
> ...


میلاد جان برای ادبیات میتونی گاج سبز بخونی من ب شما اطمینان میدم ک هم کامل تر و هم مورد پذیرش مصحح های نهایی
جزوه های بنی هاشم عالیه میدونید ک اگه سوالات نهایی 5 سال متوالی هر درسی بخونید اون 100% 20 میشید

----------


## MJavadD

تجربه های من!
1-ادبیات: کتاب+ادبیات سبز گاج کافیه راحت 20 میگیری
2-زبان فارسی: باید کتابو دقیق بخونین ولی خب بعضی وقتها سخت میدن ولی اگه سوالات زیادی حل کنین اینم  میشه 20 گرفت
3- عربی: خودم که هیچ جزوه ای نداشتم فقط کتاب خوندم 18 شدم اگه خوب کتابو بخونین میشه یه کارایی کرد ولی جزوه خوب داشته باشین خیلی بهتون کمک میکنه
4- دینی:فقط کتاب!
5-زبان: کتاب حتما همه تمرینارو حل کنین + نمونه سوال

اختصاصیا
1-زمین: که فقط باید تکرار بشه مطلبش زیاده
2- ریاضی: همه تمرینای کتابو حل کنین و برای تمرین بیشتر دوباره تمرینای کتابو حل کنین!
3-فیزیک: اینم مثل ریاضی فقط حتما نمونه سوالای 3.4 سال پیشو حل کنین
4-شیمی:کتابو خیلی دقیق بخونین واکنشهارو خوب بلد باشین
5-زیست: چند بار(4،5) کتابو بخونین 20 میشین البته نمونه سوال فراموش نشه!

----------


## mister_ali

> *سلام بر تمام دوستان کنکوری های 94* 
> خب تو این موضوع میخوایم درباره ی جو امتحانات نهایی حرف بزنیم و روش های مطالعه دروس.
> درس ها رو من به دو قسمت 5 تایی تقسیم میکنم: دسته اول(عمومی):ادبیات فارسی-زبان فارسی-عربی-دین و زندگی-زبان انگلیسی دسته دوم(اختصاصی):ریاضی-فیزیک-شیمی-زیست شناسی-زمین شناسی
> *عمومی:*
> 1.ادبیات:این درس رو باید زیاد بخونی که خوشبختانه تو برنامه امتحانی امسال فرجه زیادی براش گذاشتن و فقط فقط باید کتاب رو خوند بعد بعد اول سراغ امتحان نهایی و بعد نمونه سوال بیشتر غیر نهایی برای تثبیت مطالب و تسلط بیشتر استفاده کرد ولی اینجا یه مشکلی هست اونم اینه که تدریس ادبیات سلیقه ای یعنی معلم یه دانش آموز یه جایی رو توضیح میده و یه جایی رو نه و احتمال سوال آمدن از اون جای توضیح داده نشده هست و یکی از دغدغه های من اینه!
> 
> 2.زبان فارسی:تو این درس اگه معلمتون خوب توضیح بده و جزوه خوبی بگه راحت میفهمین و بعدش میرین سراغ کتاب و خط به خط میخونین به هیچ چی رحم نمکنین بعد تنها کاری که باید بکنین فقط فقط حل مثال های متنوع و سخت هست اگه میخواین 20 بگیرین همین،البته خودآزمایی ها فراموش نشه!
> 
> 3.عربی:متاسفانه این درس طرفدار زیادی نداره ولی چه میشه کرد برای 20 گرفتن باید اول بر تمام متن های توی کتاب مسلط بود تا هر جمله و تعریب دادنت بتونی جواب بدین دوم بر تمام قواعد سه ساله تسلط کامل داشته باشید وگرنه به مشکل بر میخورید اینو خیلی جدی میگم سوم تجزیه و تحلیل و اعراب هست که خیلی مهمه و نیازمند قواعد سه ساله دبیرستانه و دواش فقط تمرین زیاده!
> ...








> *سلام بر تمام دوستان کنکوری های 94* 
> خب تو این موضوع میخوایم درباره ی جو امتحانات نهایی حرف بزنیم و روش های مطالعه دروس.
> درس ها رو من به دو قسمت 5 تایی تقسیم میکنم: دسته اول(عمومی):ادبیات فارسی-زبان فارسی-عربی-دین و زندگی-زبان انگلیسی دسته دوم(اختصاصی):ریاضی-فیزیک-شیمی-زیست شناسی-زمین شناسی
> *عمومی:*
> 1.ادبیات:این درس رو باید زیاد بخونی که خوشبختانه تو برنامه امتحانی امسال فرجه زیادی براش گذاشتن و فقط فقط باید کتاب رو خوند بعد بعد اول سراغ امتحان نهایی و بعد نمونه سوال بیشتر غیر نهایی برای تثبیت مطالب و تسلط بیشتر استفاده کرد ولی اینجا یه مشکلی هست اونم اینه که تدریس ادبیات سلیقه ای یعنی معلم یه دانش آموز یه جایی رو توضیح میده و یه جایی رو نه و احتمال سوال آمدن از اون جای توضیح داده نشده هست و یکی از دغدغه های من اینه!
> 
> 2.زبان فارسی:تو این درس اگه معلمتون خوب توضیح بده و جزوه خوبی بگه راحت میفهمین و بعدش میرین سراغ کتاب و خط به خط میخونین به هیچ چی رحم نمکنین بعد تنها کاری که باید بکنین فقط فقط حل مثال های متنوع و سخت هست اگه میخواین 20 بگیرین همین،البته خودآزمایی ها فراموش نشه!
> 
> 3.عربی:متاسفانه این درس طرفدار زیادی نداره ولی چه میشه کرد برای 20 گرفتن باید اول بر تمام متن های توی کتاب مسلط بود تا هر جمله و تعریب دادنت بتونی جواب بدین دوم بر تمام قواعد سه ساله تسلط کامل داشته باشید وگرنه به مشکل بر میخورید اینو خیلی جدی میگم سوم تجزیه و تحلیل و اعراب هست که خیلی مهمه و نیازمند قواعد سه ساله دبیرستانه و دواش فقط تمرین زیاده!
> ...


ادبیات :گاج سبز 
دینی :کتاب +نمونه سوال نهایی 
زبان فارسی :
نمیدونم. کمک کنید.... 
عربی :خودم که جزوه ولی اگه جزوتون خوب نیست گاج سبز
زبانم که همه درس نیست اصلن 
..................................................  ...
حسابان :کتاب و تمریناش و مثال ها و دوسالانه 
فیزیک:دوسالانه بینظیره واسه نهایی
شیمی ؛کتاب کتاب کتاب و گاج سیاه
هندسه:کتاب کتاب کتاب 
جبر هم گاج سیاه یا دوسالانه هر دو 

واسه زبان فارسی هم بگین تا حالا هیچ نخوندمش...

من نظرم اینه و اینکارو میکنم اگه غلطه راهنمایی کنید.. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALONE MAN

سلام دوستان 
کسی میدونه برای دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه امتحان شناسنامه باید عکس دار باشه یا نه؟!!!!!
آخه یکی میگه آره یکی میگه نه اصلا برای چی لازمه گرفتن دیپلم یا کارت ورود به جلسه امتحان؟!!!!!!

----------


## MJavadD

> سلام دوستان 
> کسی میدونه برای دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه امتحان شناسنامه باید عکس دار باشه یا نه؟!!!!!
> آخه یکی میگه آره یکی میگه نه اصلا برای چی لازمه گرفتن دیپلم یا کارت ورود به جلسه امتحان؟!!!!!!


سلام فک کنم لازمه

----------


## ALONE MAN

> سلام فک کنم لازمه


سلام 
دقیق نمیدونید برا کدوم لازمه؟
کارت ورود به جلسه یا گرفتن مدرک دیپلم؟!!!

----------


## MJavadD

> سلام 
> دقیق نمیدونید برا کدوم لازمه؟
> کارت ورود به جلسه یا گرفتن مدرک دیپلم؟!!!


نمیدونم به مامیگفتن واسه کارت لازمه ولی فک کنم واسه مدرکم بخواد

----------


## ALONE MAN

> نمیدونم به مامیگفتن واسه کارت لازمه ولی فک کنم واسه مدرکم بخواد


به فرض اگه من یک شنبه برم مدارکو تحویل بدم  بعد میگن 2 هفته بعد میاد بعد اگه کپی شناسنامه عکس دار نداشته باشم اونوقت کارت صادر نمیشه؟چیکارکنم حالا؟!!!!!!!

----------


## MJavadD

> به فرض اگه من یک شنبه برم مدارکو تحویل بدم  بعد میگن 2 هفته بعد میاد بعد اگه کپی شناسنامه عکس دار نداشته باشم اونوقت کارت صادر نمیشه؟چیکارکنم حالا؟!!!!!!!


شما فعلا نمیخواد شناسنامتو عوض کنی برو عکس بده واست عکسدار کنن کارت راه بیفته بعدا عوض کن یعنی قبلا اینطوری بود نمیدونم الانم میشه یا ن

----------


## ALONE MAN

فکر نکنم بشه!!!!ولی باز سوال میکنم!!
اگه اینطوری بود که من دگ غصه نداشتم میرفتم عکس میدادم بعد عکسو به شناسنامه منگنه میکردن تمام!!!فقد خدا کنه اینطوری باشه!!!
بعد کارتو کی به شما دادن ؟یعنی چقد مونده بود به امتحانات نهایی؟

----------


## MJavadD

> فکر نکنم بشه!!!!ولی باز سوال میکنم!!
> اگه اینطوری بود که من دگ غصه نداشتم میرفتم عکس میدادم بعد عکسو به شناسنامه منگنه میکردن تمام!!!فقد خدا کنه اینطوری باشه!!!
> بعد کارتو کی به شما دادن ؟یعنی چقد مونده بود به امتحانات نهایی؟


 پارسال که همه ما همینکارو کردیم ایشاا... که حالام بشه کارت راه بیفته ولی خب باید قبلا فکر اینجاهاشو میکردی! به ما سرجلسه امتحان میدادن

----------


## MA30D

سلام.

تاپيك خوبيه 

دوستان يك سوال داشتم ميشه بگيد من الان جزوء رو بخونم موقع امتجان سوالات نهايي  مربوط به هر درس رو حل كنم يا الان درس ها رو  بخونم و سوال حل كنم و  روز امتحان جزوء رو يك مروري كنم !؟ اميدوارم منظورمو فهميده باشيد :Yahoo (77):

----------


## MJavadD

> سلام.
> 
> تاپيك خوبيه 
> 
> دوستان يك سوال داشتم ميشه بگيد من الان جزوء رو بخونم موقع امتجان سوالات نهايي  مربوط به هر درس رو حل كنم يا الان درس ها رو  بخونم و سوال حل كنم و  روز امتحان جزوء رو يك مروري كنم !؟ اميدوارم منظورمو فهميده باشيد


شما الان جزوه و کتاب بخون سوالارو موقع امتحان حل کن

----------


## طراوت

آره کار جواد کن
دیروز ب ما گفتن واسه سال بعد اونایی ک شناسنامه  ی جدید ندارن اووردنش الزامی یعنی امسال نمیخواد

----------


## ALONE MAN

دوستان عزیز لطفا نظرات و پیشنهادات و سوالاتشون رو مطرح کنن تا دوستان از جمله خودم استفده کنیم!! 
36 نفر دیدن فقد چن نفر نظر دادن دست این چن نفر درد نکنه!!!

----------


## ALONE MAN

> آره کار جواد کن
> دیروز ب ما گفتن واسه سال بعد اونایی ک شناسنامه  ی جدید ندارن اووردنش الزامی یعنی امسال نمیخواد


سلام 
یعنی اگه فقط عکس دار کنی اشکال نداره داشتن شناسنامه جدید(با طرح جدید) الزامی نیست؟

----------


## طراوت

> سلام 
> یعنی اگه فقط عکس دار کنی اشکال نداره داشتن شناسنامه جدید(با طرح جدید) الزامی نیست؟


سلام داداشی 
از گفتشون ک میشه این برداشت کرد ک داشتن شناسنامه ی جدید الزام نیست
حدود 5 مین دیگه قطعیش بهت میگم دو تا زنگ بزنم

----------


## طراوت

ب هیچ مشکلی بر نمیخوری اگه جلد جدید نباشه

----------


## ALONE MAN

خیلیییییییییییییییییییییی  یی ممننننننننننننننننووووووو  ووووووووووون!دوستان معاون و ناظم اسپم نیستاااااا :Yahoo (94): 
سوالی ندارین که کمکتون کنم؟!!!!!

----------


## طراوت

شکسته نفسی نفرمایید داداشی شما وجودتون کمک
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ALONE MAN

الان چه درسایی رو تموم کردین؟ من نمیدونم با این عربی و زمین چیکار کنم؟در ضمن این زبان انگلیسی اینقد راحته که نمیدونم چطور سوال میارن ازش ؟!! :Yahoo (94): :yahoo (3)::yahoo (4):

----------


## طراوت

> الان چه درسایی رو تموم کردین؟ من نمیدونم با این عربی و زمین چیکار کنم؟در ضمن این زبان انگلیسی اینقد راحته که نمیدونم چطور سوال میارن ازش ؟!!:yahoo (3)::yahoo (4):


ماک همه ی درسامون ب جز فیزیک مونده!!!!
من میدونم روزی 1 ساعت واسه هر کدوم وقت بذاری و روزای تعطیل 3 ساعت میشی مخ هر دوشون من دغدغم فقط زیست
کی این برنامه ی مزخرف واسه ما بیچاره ها ریخته؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ALONE MAN

آره واقعا!!!!
شیمی 1 روز فرجه ،زمین 1 روز ،زیست 2 روز خوبه ولی بازم کمه اینقد که مطلب داره!!!ولی ادبیات و ریاضی رو باید 20 گرفت چون فرجه زیاده !!من که بدبختم همه معلما میگن میلاد باید 20 بگیری اگه 19.75 بشی خیلی چیزی!!!!!خخخخخخ

----------


## طراوت

خوب بهشون میگفتی مگه اصن غیر از 20 هم واسه ت نمره هست؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ولی من نمیدونم بشه تو دوروز ب تسلط زیست رسید یا ن!!!!!!
مگر اینکه از الان دوباره از اول شروع کنیم

----------


## ALONE MAN

الان غیر از زیست دگ تو درسی مشکل یا اضطراب دارین؟تا بهتون ی راهکار بدم!

----------


## roshana

واقعا ممنون به خاطر راهنماییاتون
من همه ی استرسم برای زمین و ریاضیه
چون تجربی ام و اصلا اهمیت ندادم حالا پشیموووونم

----------


## roshana

برای زمین  :Yahoo (2): 
نمیدونم باید با چه روشی بخونمش

----------


## ALONE MAN

> برای زمین 
> نمیدونم باید با چه روشی بخونمش





> واقعا ممنون به خاطر راهنماییاتون
> من همه ی استرسم برای زمین و ریاضیه
> چون تجربی ام و اصلا اهمیت ندادم حالا پشیموووونم


سلام 
اشکالی نداره خدا رو شکر ریاضی 5 روز فرجه داره قشنگ میتونین بخونین ولی زمین هم سخته هم اینکه از ذهن آدم زود در میره نمیدونم خودم مشکل دارم اگه راهکاری به ذهنم اومد حتما میگم!!!!

----------


## ALONE MAN

*سلام 
دوستان برای درس زبان انگلیسی که تو خرداد کلوز تست میارن باید لغات سال قبل یا بعدو بلد باشی ؟چه جوریاست؟!!!*

----------


## طراوت

> *سلام 
> دوستان برای درس زبان انگلیسی که تو خرداد کلوز تست میارن باید لغات سال قبل یا بعدو بلد باشی ؟چه جوریاست؟!!!*


مثل این میمونه ک بگی واسه ریاضی باید 4 عمل اصلی دبستان بلد باشیم؟!!!!!!!
زبان و عربی هر دوشون باید سال پیش بلد باشی ولی لازم ب ی تسلط عالی نیست البته عربی رو تسلط پیدا کن رو قواعدش چون شنیدم از پارسال هم ی چیزایی دادن
برای کلوز تست خودت ی برداشت کلی کن بعد علامت بزن 
کلماتش ک مثل فارسی اونایی ک خیلی کاربرد داره باید یاشه دیگه قواعدشم ک خوب پایه ی امسال
زبان و عینا سالای پیش و میدن کلوز تستای 5 سال گذشته رو بزن یکی از اونا رو میدن معلممون ک اینجوری توصیفش کرد

----------


## ALONE MAN

> مثل این میمونه ک بگی واسه ریاضی باید 4 عمل اصلی دبستان بلد باشیم؟!!!!!!!
> زبان و عربی هر دوشون باید سال پیش بلد باشی ولی لازم ب ی تسلط عالی نیست البته عربی رو تسلط پیدا کن رو قواعدش چون شنیدم از پارسال هم ی چیزایی دادن
> برای کلوز تست خودت ی برداشت کلی کن بعد علامت بزن 
> کلماتش ک مثل فارسی اونایی ک خیلی کاربرد داره باید یاشه دیگه قواعدشم ک خوب پایه ی امسال
> زبان و عینا سالای پیش و میدن کلوز تستای 5 سال گذشته رو بزن یکی از اونا رو میدن معلممون ک اینجوری توصیفش کرد


نه آخه من کتاب لقمه مهر وماه زبان انگلیسیو دارم بعد میخوام فقط لغات سال سومشو بخونم!که این لغات جمع آوری شده از همه جای کتابه(تمام سوراخ سنبه های کتاب)

----------


## طراوت

> نه آخه من کتاب لقمه مهر وماه زبان انگلیسیو دارم بعد میخوام فقط لغات سال سومشو بخونم!که این لغات جمع آوری شده از همه جای کتابه(تمام سوراخ سنبه های کتاب)


داداشی واسه زبان اینقدر وقت نذار البته تو نهایی ها چون آسون ترین امتحان آخه همشو حتی شکلای کتاب میدن همون کتاب بسه حالا البته میل خودته ب نظرم رو عربی و زیست کار کن

----------


## ALONE MAN

> داداشی واسه زبان اینقدر وقت نذار البته تو نهایی ها چون آسون ترین امتحان آخه همشو حتی شکلای کتاب میدن همون کتاب بسه حالا البته میل خودته ب نظرم رو عربی و زیست کار کن


آخر شب میخونم !

----------


## طراوت

> آخر شب میخونم !


موفق باشی یعنی ایشالله ک هممون موفق بشیم تو هر رشته ای

----------


## اسطوره

ادبیات : 
در ادبیات روی درآمد هایی که اول هر فصل و همچنین بالای هر درس میاد تمرکز کنید همچنین متن کتاب به خصوص شعر ها و نثر های تاریخی رو کاملا موشکافی کنید از لحاظ آرایه و معنی . پاسخ خودآزمایی رو هم حتما بنویسید و یاد بگیرید . اون چهار ، پنج تا شعر حفظی رو هم حفظ نید . البته یه قسمت از سوالات هم هس که به درک ادبی تون بستگی داره و مثلا یه شعر میدن بعد سوال میکنن. از واژه نامه آخر کتاب غافل نشید. ادبیات رو اگه با عشق بخونی میتونی باهاش کنار بیای نمونه اش توی مدرسه خودمون که جزو منطقه 3 هس ولی تیزهوشانه به خاطر دبیر خوبمون از 25 نفر یه کلاس تجربی ، 15 نفر فقط 20 خالص بدون ارفاق گرفتن .
عربی :
تو درس عربی روی معنی دروس و تمارین و کارگاه ترجمه دقت داشته باشد آخه 60 درصد سوالا مربوط به معنی میشه. قواعد رو به خوبی فرا بگیرید . متضاد و مترادف رو هم یاد بگیرید . قواعد سال قبل رو برای بعضی سوال ها باید یه کلیتی ازش بلد باشید مثلا معرب ، مبنی ، افعال ناقصه و...
دینی :
توی دینی نهایی برخلاف کنکور که 70 درصد مربوط به درک آیه است ، بیشتر روی متن کتاب درسی مانور میده و باید متن کتاب و ترجمه کتاب و پیام آیات کتاب رو حفظ کنید.
زبان فارسی :
روی کتاب مسلط بشید و بعد برای قسمت های تمرینی مثل واژه و تکواژ و گروه اسمی تمرین حل کیند.
زبان : 
فقط تسلط رو کتاب درسی و تمرین ها و لغات و گرامرش و بس!

----------


## mister_ali

من الان دغدغم حسابان.....و دینیه.....و یه خورده هم هندسه...

دینی رو که اصلا نخوندم..:d:dحنی نوبت اول هم الکی به همه 20 داد
حسابان هم بعضی جاهارو تسلط ندارم که زیاد وقت نمیبرن ایشالا
هندسه هم فصل اخرو اونجور که باید مسلط باشم نیستم...

بقیه درسا ایشالا شکلی نیست...


راستی ما همه درسامون تموم شده بجز حسابان...زود تموم کردیم آره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟به نظرتون دو هفته آخرو جیم شیم برا فرجه؟؟؟میگن انضباط کم میکنن راست میگن؟؟؟

----------


## faraz007

یه سوال در مورد امتحانات نهایی!
ادبیات اگر کلک معلم رو بخونم کافیه برای نمره کامل گرفتن؟ چون همه چی رو گفته
هندسه هم خوده کتاب 
حسابان هم که کتاب و جزوه !
میشه نمره کامل رو گرفت یا باید چیزه دیگه هم چاشنیه کار کنم :Yahoo (1): ؟
راستی فیزیک رو چه کنم؟
واقعا ادم زورش میاد که امتحان به این راحتی رو ۲۰ نشه ، بعد ۲۵ درصده کنکورو از دست بده :Yahoo (21):  
ممنون

----------


## طراوت

> یه سوال در مورد امتحانات نهایی!
> ادبیات اگر کلک معلم رو بخونم کافیه برای نمره کامل گرفتن؟ چون همه چی رو گفته
> هندسه هم خوده کتاب 
> حسابان هم که کتاب و جزوه !
> میشه نمره کامل رو گرفت یا باید چیزه دیگه هم چاشنیه کار کنم؟
> راستی فیزیک رو چه کنم؟
> واقعا ادم زورش میاد که امتحان به این راحتی رو ۲۰ نشه ، بعد ۲۵ درصده کنکورو از دست بده 
> ممنون


برای ادبیات من میگم کتاب+گاج محوری(گاج سبز) همه چیزش مورد قبول مصحح هاست و بنظرم کامل کامل
فیزیک هم گاج قرمز
واسه همه جزوه ی بنی هاشم و بگیر و تمام سوالاتش حل کن خارج از اون مخصوصا واسه حفظیا نمیتونن بدن

کاملا موافقم ایشالله خدا ب هممون ی عقل و پشتکاری بده ک بشینیم فول بخونیم!!

موفق

----------


## طراوت

دوستان امروز داشتیم کلوز تست میزدیم متاسفانه چند تا اصطلاحات و کلمات پارسال ها هم توش بود گفتم متاسفانه چون ما هممون زبانمون فوله درست ولی سر نهایی ک برگه رو گرفتیم تا ی سوال از سالای پیش میبینیم ای بابامون میره هوا البته بگم محورش ک امساله ولی خوب زبان پیوستست دیگه

ایشالله چند شب دیگه چند تا کلوز تست با جواب میذارم (اینو برای آجی ها و داداشیایی میذارم ک مدرسه هاشون کم لطفن در واقع بی مسئولیت... ا ا ا هی میگفتم چرا من یجور حد مثلثاتی و حل میکنم دختر عمم ی جور دیگه نوشته !!!! خنگول دو روز مونده ب نهایی میگه ببخشید اشتباه شد اینجوری حل میشه!!!!! بابا تو رو خدا آخه شما ها مسئول آینده ی مایید !!!!)

بچه ها این هفته ی آخری خوب بخونید ک 25% کنکور از دستمون لیز نخوره

برای عربی و زبان حتما دو سال پیشو ی دورکی کنید

----------


## johnny

> دوستان امروز داشتیم کلوز تست میزدیم متاسفانه چند تا اصطلاحات و کلمات پارسال ها هم توش بود گفتم متاسفانه چون ما هممون زبانمون فوله درست ولی سر نهایی ک برگه رو گرفتیم تا ی سوال از سالای پیش میبینیم ای بابامون میره هوا البته بگم محورش ک امساله ولی خوب زبان پیوستست دیگه
> 
> ایشالله 1 امشب چند تا کلوز تست با جواب میذارم 
> 
> بچه ها این هفته ی آخری خوب بخونید ک 25% کنکور از دستمون لیز نخوره
> 
> برای عربی و زبان حتما دو سال پیشو ی دورکی کنید


دقیقا خصوصا عربی که از سال دوم هم زیاد میاد!

----------


## طراوت

من پستی ک داداش جانی نقل قول کرده همون روز ویرایش کردمااا
وگرن بد قول نیستم
امشب چند تا تست ک نکته هاشو کنارش نوشتم واسه بچه هایی مثل خودم ک مدرسشون داغونه میذارم
موفق باشید
ببینم چرا تاپیک ب این مهمی و هی دفن میکنید؟؟
دوستان سوالاتون کووو؟؟

----------


## طراوت

اینم سوال بچه ها بنظرم خط سفیدم سوالای خوبی داره شنبه معلممون حل کرد میذارم
قطعا همتون بهتر از منید ولی قرار بود هر کمکی ک فکر میکنیم شاید ی کوچولو هم خوب باشه بهم کنیم دیگه
ببخشید بیشتر از اینا در توانم نبود
ایشالله همه 20

----------


## طراوت

ببخشید دیگه اگه بد خط بود اون مدادا هم شاهکار دوستم در حین قهر کردن با منه دیگه دلم نیومد پاکشون کنم!!!!
خخخخ
الان کشف کردم چ جوریا همه رو تو ی صفحه بذارم

----------


## Ramin-8000

شما قبل از اینکه کاری کنی از مدرسه سوال کن عکس دار کردن شناسنامه هم حداقل 2 هفته طول میکشه !

----------


## Baaraan

یکی از دبیرامون میگفت که تاثیر منفی نهایی رو امسالم برداشتن درسته؟؟؟

----------


## elahee

یه توصیه واسه سال سومی ها فقط بشینین سوال نهایی حل کنین از 84 به بعد کپ همونا رو میدن فقط عددشو عوض کردن
من پارسال بعد کتابام کل نهایی ها رو خوندم شیمی فیزیکم 20 شد خیلی هم  آسونه آسون تر از سوالای کلاسی

----------


## navid1101

سلام دوستان
میشه در مورد درس {{عربی}} بیشتر توضیح بدید؟

----------


## Ramin-8000

دوستان بهترين راه براي موفقيت در امتحانات نهايي حل كردن نمونه سوال سوال هاي گذشتس اما اين نكته رو جدا در نظر داشته باشيد مهمتر از سوالات امتحان نهايي برسي كليد اونها است كه مصحح ها بطور دقيق از روش برگه هارو تصحيح ميكننه براي همين اكيدا از سوالات بني هاشم استفاده  نكنيد چون پاسخ هاش مال سنجش نيست و فقط از سايت سنجش دانلود كنيد تا بارم بندي هارو ببينيد

----------


## طراوت

> سلام دوستان
> میشه در مورد درس {{عربی}} بیشتر توضیح بدید؟


سلااام
چرا نمیشه؟؟!!!
*عربی از دومم سوال میاد پس از الان هم سومتو بخون هم دوم قواعدشو غورت بده
جزوه ی  فرزانگانو بخر و سوالاشو حل کن 
دیگه اول قواعد پارسالتو مرور کن بعد بیا سوم اول کلنات هر درس بعد قواعد بعد تمرینا رو مجددا غورت بده و در نهایت حل سوال از جزوه ها 
*خوبه؟
سوال؟

----------


## ALONE MAN

چند سوال،لطفا هر کی میبینه تاپیکو نظرشو بگو همینطوری تیاد و بره..........
1.برای دینی من از ترم دوم سوال ننوشتم؟ینی معلم میگفت یادداشت نمیکردم!به نظرتون لازمه؟
2.ترجمه درس آخر تو متن دروس و یکی از تمرینا یکم ناقصه؟چیکار کنم؟میگن تو تصحیح ترجمه سخت میگیرن؟همین ترجمه معلمو بخونم؟اون جاهای ناقص رو از کجا بخونم؟
خیلی ممنون بابت پاسخگوییتون،موفق باشید :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## طراوت

> چند سوال،لطفا هر کی میبینه تاپیکو نظرشو بگو همینطوری تیاد و بره..........
> 1.برای دینی من از ترم دوم سوال ننوشتم؟ینی معلم میگفت یادداشت نمیکردم!به نظرتون لازمه؟
> 2.ترجمه درس آخر تو متن دروس و یکی از تمرینا یکم ناقصه؟چیکار کنم؟میگن تو تصحیح ترجمه سخت میگیرن؟همین ترجمه معلمو بخونم؟اون جاهای ناقص رو از کجا بخونم؟
> خیلی ممنون بابت پاسخگوییتون،موفق باشید


داداش میلادی سلااام
1) اصن واسه ترم اولتم سوالای ایشونو نخون کل متن درسی و حفظ کن آخر آخر ک یاد گرفتی برو سراغ سوالای 5 سال اخیر

2)بهترین ترجمه ی آیات دینی رو میگی ک قطعا قرآن بهترین منبع ولی اگه عربی رو میگی ی کتاب گام ب گام یا راهنمای معلم بخر دوستان گفتن جواباش قابل اطمینان منم واسه اندیشه های دینی همونو میخونم

ایشالله ایشالله با یاری خدا هممون 20 میشیم

----------


## ALONE MAN

> داداش میلادی سلااام
> 1) اصن واسه ترم اولتم سوالای ایشونو نخون کل متن درسی و حفظ کن آخر آخر ک یاد گرفتی برو سراغ سوالای 5 سال اخیر
> 
> 2)بهترین ترجمه ی آیات دینی رو میگی ک قطعا قرآن بهترین منبع ولی اگه عربی رو میگی ی کتاب گام ب گام یا راهنمای معلم بخر دوستان گفتن جواباش قابل اطمینان منم واسه اندیشه های دینی همونو میخونم
> 
> ایشالله ایشالله با یاری خدا هممون 20 میشیم


بعد امکان داره سوالی باشه که مادرعین خوندن متوجه اون نشیم ،بعد اون سوال بیاد و در حالی که جواب میدونی ولی نمیدونی منظور از سوال چیه و برات گنگ و ناآشنا باشه؟!!!!!

----------


## طراوت

> بعد امکان داره سوالی باشه که مادرعین خوندن متوجه اون نشیم ،بعد اون سوال بیاد و در حالی که جواب میدونی ولی نمیدونی منظور از سوال چیه و برات گنگ و ناآشنا باشه؟!!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!

بابا بچه ها میخواین آخر نهایی سر از بیمارستان (خدا اون روز و نیاره ایشالله) در بیارید؟؟؟؟

چرا اینهمه ب خودتون استرس وارد میکنید

ب خدا هوش و حافظه و تحلیلی ک شما ب خصوص میلاد داداشی دارید بی نظیر

3 روز وقت داریم 2 دور خوب بخونید نترسید هیچ سوال با متن مریخی نمیاد

----------


## ALONE MAN

> !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> بابا بچه ها میخواین آخر نهایی سر از بیمارستان (خدا اون روز و نیاره ایشالله) در بیارید؟؟؟؟
> 
> چرا اینهمه ب خودتون استرس وارد میکنید
> 
> ب خدا هوش و حافظه و تحلیلی ک شما ب خصوص میلاد داداشی دارید بی نظیر
> 
> 3 روز وقت داریم 2 دور خوب بخونید نترسید هیچ سوال با متن مریخی نمیاد


خدا کنهههههه!!!

----------


## دكتر فريد

سلام به دوستانمعلم ديني ما إز اول سال هيچ درسي وتوضيح نداد و فقط گفت كه إز گاج سياه بخونيد ....به نظر شما همين گاج كفايت ميكنهههه؟!!!!!

----------


## Baaraan

> دوستان بهترين راه براي موفقيت در امتحانات نهايي حل كردن نمونه سوال سوال هاي گذشتس اما اين نكته رو جدا در نظر داشته باشيد مهمتر از سوالات امتحان نهايي برسي كليد اونها است كه مصحح ها بطور دقيق از روش برگه هارو تصحيح ميكننه براي همين اكيدا از سوالات بني هاشم استفاده  نكنيد چون پاسخ هاش مال سنجش نيست و فقط از سايت سنجش دانلود كنيد تا بارم بندي هارو ببينيد


ببخشید چجوری از سایت سنجش دانلود کنیم؟

----------


## MA30D

سلام. معني ايات رو از كجا بخونم الان كه نگاه ميكنم به ترجمه اي كه معلم من كرده يك جا كلمه مفرد جمع معني كرده يكجا اصلا معنيش يك چيز ديگس يك چيز ديگه معني كرده :Yahoo (101):  تو نت زياد هست اما ميشه يكي خوب معرفي كنيد به شدت نياز دارم

----------


## johnny

> ببخشید چجوری از سایت سنجش دانلود کنیم؟


 کلیک کنید

----------


## ALONE MAN

> سلام. معني ايات رو از كجا بخونم الان كه نگاه ميكنم به ترجمه اي كه معلم من كرده يك جا كلمه مفرد جمع معني كرده يكجا اصلا معنيش يك چيز ديگس يك چيز ديگه معني كرده تو نت زياد هست اما ميشه يكي خوب معرفي كنيد به شدت نياز دارم


سلام،بچه ها منم این مشکلو دارم به زمان فعلا شک دارم کسی اگه فایلی یا آدرس،منبع معتبر داره بگه خیلییی ممنون میشم.
موفق باشید

----------


## MJavadD

> سلام. معني ايات رو از كجا بخونم الان كه نگاه ميكنم به ترجمه اي كه معلم من كرده يك جا كلمه مفرد جمع معني كرده يكجا اصلا معنيش يك چيز ديگس يك چيز ديگه معني كرده تو نت زياد هست اما ميشه يكي خوب معرفي كنيد به شدت نياز دارم





> سلام،بچه ها منم این مشکلو دارم به زمان فعلا شک دارم کسی اگه فایلی یا آدرس،منبع معتبر داره بگه خیلییی ممنون میشم.
> موفق باشید


بهترین منبع برای معنی ایات گام به گام یا همون دروس طلایی هست

----------


## ALONE MAN

> بهترین منبع برای معنی ایات گام به گام یا همون دروس طلایی هست


مطمئنی دوست عزیز؟؟کدوم انتشارات؟منتشرانم میشه؟

----------


## MJavadD

اره میتونین بهش اعتماد کنین، انتشارات گسترش ، نمیدونم اونو ندیدم

----------


## ALONE MAN

> اره میتونین بهش اعتماد کنین، انتشارات گسترش ، نمیدونم اونو ندیدم


آخه از گام ب گام چند تا اسم شنیدم یکی دروس طلایی،یکی منتشران،یکی هم همین گسترشه!!کدومو بخرم؟

----------


## MJavadD

> آخه از گام ب گام چند تا اسم شنیدم یکی دروس طلایی،یکی منتشران،یکی هم همین گسترشه!!کدومو بخرم؟


گام به گام همون دروس طلاییه و همون گسترشه ولی منتشران نیست!! ادرسی که گذاشتم برو میبینی کتابو

----------


## meh.75

سلام من سوم تجربیم خیلی استرس دارم اخه تا حالا هیچی نخوندم فقط مطالب نوبت اول و یکم از زیست و شیمی ودینی خوندم ولی برای درس های نوبت دوم عربی،زبان،زمین و... اصلا نگاهم نکردم.الان فقط4روز مونده برا امتحانات لطفا راهنماییم کنید که الان چکار کنم. با توجه به اینکه امتحانات تو کنکور تاثیر زیادی داره و منم میخام معدلم بالا18بیاد چکار کنم.اصلا میشه تو این روزای باقی مونده یه جوری بخونم که معدلم بالا18بیاد؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## rezagmi

نمیشه:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):
شوخی کردم بابا!!
چرا نشه؟؟
پارسال با همکلاسیها رفتیم سوالات نهایی سالهای گذشته رو گرفتیم
من هیچوقت تو هیچ آزمونی نرسیدم کار کنم ولی اونهایی ک کار کرده بودن میگفتند ک اکثر سوالها کپی هم نباشه مشابه بوده
+نهایی آسون میدن
+مسئول حوزه آدم خوبی باشه آسون هم اصلاح میکنن!
ب قول سرگروه فیزیک شهرمون ک میگفت دیدم همکاری واسه ننوشتن واحد ها 6 نمره از بچه کسر کرده!گرفتم از دستش برگه ها رو گفتم شما مرخصید! :Yahoo (99): 
ب هر حال زیاد سخت نگیر
روزی 12 13 ساعت بخونی تو نهایی نمره خوبی میشه گرفت فقط دقت کن تو فیزیک و ریاضی مراحل حل رو کامل بنویسی

----------


## طراوت

> سلام من سوم تجربیم خیلی استرس دارم اخه تا حالا هیچی نخوندم فقط مطالب نوبت اول و یکم از زیست و شیمی ودینی خوندم ولی برای درس های نوبت دوم عربی،زبان،زمین و... اصلا نگاهم نکردم.الان فقط4روز مونده برا امتحانات لطفا راهنماییم کنید که الان چکار کنم. با توجه به اینکه امتحانات تو کنکور تاثیر زیادی داره و منم میخام معدلم بالا18بیاد چکار کنم.اصلا میشه تو این روزای باقی مونده یه جوری بخونم که معدلم بالا18بیاد؟؟؟؟؟


داداشی گل سلام 
داداش میلاد از خیلی وقت پیش ب فکر این اتفاقات بودن و این تاپیکو زدن ک خیلیم جامع هست

امتحانات نهایی و روش های مطالعه دروس و بحث درباره آن - صفحه 6

دستشون طلا

----------


## Arian_GNTC

کمکم به تو اینه
به جای اینکه الان تو نت باشی برو بشین بخون که هنوز 0 درصد راهو رفتی

----------


## hamed2357

تو فیزیک ریاضی شیمی نمونه سوال زیاد حل کنید
زبان لغت و گرامر

----------


## اسطوره

> تو فیزیک ریاضی شیمی نمونه سوال زیاد حل کنید
> زبان لغت و گرامر


گرامر رو به اندازه کار کنید چون گرامر 60 درصد کتاب درسیه ولی تو نهایی فقط 17 درصد رو تشکیل میده!!!!!

----------


## Prison Break

من خودم تقریباً تمام کتاب هارو یک بار خوندم به جز زیست که 2 فصلش مونده ولی هنوز برای معدل بالای 18.5 کارم یکم با اما و اگر
کار خیلی سختیه ولی غیر ممکن نیست

درس هایی مثل زمین شناسی و زیست و شیمی با توجه به فرصت نسبتاً کم نسبت به حجم کتاب موقع امتحان فرصتی برای خوندنش نیست و اگه تصمیم در بالا گرفتن این دروس داری حتما امروز و فردا مطالعه کن

گرفتن معدل بالای 18 لازمش اینه شمایی که تا الان ترم دوم رو نگاه نکردی بشینی از الان تا روز آخر امتحانات روزی 7.8 ساعت درس بخونی تا جبران شه... ولی به هر حال خیلی دیره الان ولی نا امید نشو و تلاش خودتو بکن

----------


## Prison Break

هر سال تقریباً یه درس دشوار امتحان گرفته میشه و امسال احتمال میره درس ادبیات یکم دشوار گرفته شه با توجه به زمان طولانی... 

برای درس های زمین شناسی و زیست چندین بار خوندن کتاب و بعد سوالات نهایی می تونه آدم رو کامل مسلط کنه
درس ادبیات فقط گاج سبز رو بخونید
زبان فارسی لازمه اول کامل یک بار کتاب و بعد کتاب های نظیر گاج محوری و سوالات نهایی رو کار کنید
عربی لازمه یک بار در 2 ساعت اول از سال اول دبیرستان تا سوم رو یک بار مرور کنید و بعد با حل کردن تمرینات و خوندن کتاب و سوالات نهایی به نمره دلخواه برسید
فیزیک و ریاضی هم جدا کردن سوالات مهم و پرتکرار در سوالات نهایی و کار کردن بیشتر روی اونا
دین و زندگی کتاب رو کامل بخونید و بعد سوالات نهایی رو کامل کار کنید اکتفا می کنه
زبان هم کامل تمرینات کتاب رو یاد بگیرید و حفظ کنید و بعد برید سراغ سوالات نهایی و البته لغات رو زیاد کار کنید
شیمی هم یک بار کتاب رو به طور کامل و جزوه رو به طور کامل و کار کردن زیاد سوالات نهایی

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام من سوم تجربیم خیلی استرس دارم اخه تا حالا هیچی نخوندم فقط مطالب نوبت اول و یکم از زیست و شیمی ودینی خوندم ولی برای درس های نوبت دوم عربی،زبان،زمین و... اصلا نگاهم نکردم.الان فقط4روز مونده برا امتحانات لطفا راهنماییم کنید که الان چکار کنم. با توجه به اینکه امتحانات تو کنکور تاثیر زیادی داره و منم میخام معدلم بالا18بیاد چکار کنم.اصلا میشه تو این روزای باقی مونده یه جوری بخونم که معدلم بالا18بیاد؟؟؟؟؟





> داداشی گل سلام 
> داداش میلاد از خیلی وقت پیش ب فکر این اتفاقات بودن و این تاپیکو زدن ک خیلیم جامع هست
> 
> امتحانات نهایی و روش های مطالعه دروس و بحث درباره آن - صفحه 6
> 
> دستشون طلا


بعله دوستان :Yahoo (1): 
جستجو بفرمایید :Yahoo (1): 
ادغام شد...

----------


## طراوت

بچه هااااااااااا خواهش میکنم یکی لینک نمونه سوالات دینی 5 سال پیشو بذاررررره

من فکر میکردم جزوشو دارم ولی ندارم  :Yahoo (19): (((((

تو سنجش سرچ کردم بدتر گم شدم!!!!

میزنم دینی باز میکنم شیمی!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

آجیااااااا داداشیاااااااااااااا کممممممممممک

قول میدم برای موفقیت کسی ک این لطف بزرگو برام میکنه 50 تا صلوات بفرستم

خواهش  :Yahoo (19): ((((

----------


## nafise74

> بچه هااااااااااا خواهش میکنم یکی لینک نمونه سوالات دینی 5 سال پیشو بذاررررره
> 
> من فکر میکردم جزوشو دارم ولی ندارم (((((
> 
> تو سنجش سرچ کردم بدتر گم شدم!!!!
> 
> میزنم دینی باز میکنم شیمی!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> آجیااااااا داداشیاااااااااااااا کممممممممممک
> ...


*
وایستا ببینم میتونم پیدا کنم
*

----------


## پویا دقتی

[QUOTE=طراوت;179531]بچه هااااااااااا خواهش میکنم یکی لینک نمونه سوالات دینی 5 سال پیشو بذاررررره

من فکر میکردم جزوشو دارم ولی ندارم  :Yahoo (19): (((((

تو سنجش سرچ کردم بدتر گم شدم!!!!

میزنم دینی باز میکنم شیمی!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

آجیااااااا داداشیاااااااااااااا کممممممممممک

قول میدم برای موفقیت کسی ک این لطف بزرگو برام میکنه 50 تا صلوات بفرستم

خواهش  :Yahoo (19): ((((
[/QUOTE]
میتونین از سایت http://roshd.ir قسمت امتحان نهایی استفاده کنین

----------


## faraz007

دوستان صحبت هایی داره میشه که امتحان نهایی بره روی ۳۵ درصد :Yahoo (21): 
 یه سوال الان کسی که ۲۰ مبشه با کسی که ۱۷ میشه  چند درصد تفاوت داره؟ چه طوری حساب میکنن ؟ اینا تراز میشه؟ ترازاش چه طوریه؟ کسی میدونه؟
ممنون

----------


## nafise74

*مثل اینکه اقا پویا زحمتش رو کشید*

----------


## طراوت

> *مثل اینکه اقا پویا زحمتش رو کشید*





> [QUOTE=طراوت;179531]بچه هااااااااااا خواهش میکنم یکی لینک نمونه سوالات دینی 5 سال پیشو بذاررررره
> 
> من فکر میکردم جزوشو دارم ولی ندارم (((((
> 
> تو سنجش سرچ کردم بدتر گم شدم!!!!
> 
> میزنم دینی باز میکنم شیمی!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> آجیااااااا داداشیاااااااااااااا کممممممممممک
> ...


میتونین از سایت http://roshd.ir قسمت امتحان نهایی استفاده کنین[/QUOTE]




> *
> وایستا ببینم میتونم پیدا کنم
> *


ممنونم ب قولم دیشب عمل کردما  :Yahoo (1): 

خیلییییییییییییییی لطف کردید

 :Y (466):  :Y (466):  :Y (591):  :Y (591):

----------


## jimnana

يه سوال ... بخشه اعلامه آخره كتابه ادبياتو هم بايد بخونيم ؟؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## asrema

سلام بر همگی
یک پیشنهاد دارم 
چون دیگه چیزی نمونده تا شروع امتحانات نهایی وبچه ها از الان دارن برای امتحانات آماده میشن ممکن است هنگام مطالعه بعضی از دروس دچار مشکل بشن میخواستم ببینم موافقید یک تاپیک برای مشکلاتی که در هنگام مطالعه به وجود میاد ایجادکنیم تا باعث جلوگیری از ایجاد تاپیک های مختلف وجمع آوری همه سوالات در یک تاپیک بشه
لطفا نظراتتون روبگید
با آرزوی موفقیت برای همگی درامتحانات نهایی

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام بر همگی
> یک پیشنهاد دارم 
> چون دیگه چیزی نمونده تا شروع امتحانات نهایی وبچه ها از الان دارن برای امتحانات آماده میشن ممکن است هنگام مطالعه بعضی از دروس دچار مشکل بشن میخواستم ببینم موافقید یک تاپیک برای مشکلاتی که در هنگام مطالعه به وجود میاد ایجادکنیم تا باعث جلوگیری از ایجاد تاپیک های مختلف وجمع آوری همه سوالات در یک تاپیک بشه
> لطفا نظراتتون روبگید
> با آرزوی موفقیت برای همگی درامتحانات نهایی


همین هست که
چرا تایپیک جدید

----------


## asrema

> همین هست که
> چرا تایپیک جدید


چون این تاپیک مال نحوه درس خوندن برای امتحانات نهایی است نه مشکلاتی که درهنگام درس خوندن برای آدم به وجود میاد

----------


## Arian_GNTC

بسیار خوب دوستان به امتحانات نهایی نزدیک میشویم :Yahoo (76): یک سری راهنمایی ها و نکات اولیه که بهتون کمک میکنه رو بیان میکنم،خود بنده هم امسال امتحان دارما :Yahoo (79): 
اولین امتحان :Yahoo (94): ن و زندگی
ساعت برگزاری:8 صبح در سراسر کشور
تعداد سئوالات آزمون:20 الی 24 سئوال
نحوه ی بیان سئوالات:سئوالات  دارای قسمت های الف،ب،ج،د،ه،و است.در هر یک از این قسمت های سئوال هایی با یک شیوه ی خاص طراحی شدن که در ادامه به تشریح این قسمت ها میپردازیم:*قسمت الف*:این قسمت معمولا 2 سئوال رو در بر میگیره،که محتوای هر دو عبارت ترجمه عربی به فارسی هست.برای پاسخ گویی به سئوالات مربوط به ترجمه ی متن عربی،شما باید ترجمه آیات هر درس رو بلد باشید،گسترش دایره لغات در عربی میتونه در ترجمه به شما کمک کنه.همچنین ممکن هست که عبارات عربی رو از داخل متن درس انتخاب کنن(عبارات سبز) و شما باید به ترجمه ی این عبارات هم تسلط داشته باشید.این قسمت معمولا بارم 2 الی 2.25 رو به خودش اختصاص میده:
مثال:فان لم تفعلوا و لن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التی وقودها الناس و الحجارة(خرداد 92) دارای بارم 1 نمره(یک عبارت دیگر نیز وجود دارد)
معنی:پس اگر انجام ندادید و هرگز انجام نمی دهید(نیم نمره).بنابر این بپرهیزید از آتشی که هیزمش مردمان و سنگ ها هستند(نیم نمره)
همچنین کامل کردن حدیث های حفظی هم معمولا در این بخش میگنجه،حدیث های حفظی عبارت بودند از:آیه ولایت،آیه تطهیر،حدیث ثقلین،آیه غدیر،و حدیث ضرورت شناخت امام زمان(من مات و لم یعرف...)*قسمت ب:*این قسمت شامل سئوالاتی هست که شما باید درستی یا نادرستی هر یک از اون هارو مشخص کنید.سئوالات این بخش از کل کتاب میتوانند انتخاب شوند.بارم این بخش از 1.5 نمره تا 2 نمره است.
مثال:عالی ترین هدف تشکیل خانواده رابطه ی محبت آمیز با همسر است(خرداد 92)
جواب:غلط است،عالی ترین هدف تشکیل خانواده رشد اخلاقی و معنوی هستش نه رابطه محبت آمیز(البته محبت به همسر از وظایف اصلی ما پسراست :Yahoo (111): 
*قسمت ج:*این قسمت شامل سئوالات جای خالی هست.به این صورت که عبارتی رو بیان میکنن و ما باید جای خالی رو پر بفرماییم:yahoo (4):بارم این بخش 1.5 تا 2 نمره است.
مثال:بخش اصلی رهبری امام عصر مربوط به _________ می باشد.(خرداد92)
جواب:ولایت معنوی*قسمت د:*این قسمت شامل سئوالاتی هست که باید پاسخ کوتاه بهشون داده بشه،برای پاسخ گویی به این بخش تسلط کافی بر متن کتاب و سئوالات متن و اندیشه و تحقیق ضروری هست.بارم این بخش 4.75 الی 5 نمره هست.
مثال:شیعه در لغت به چه معناست؟(خرداد 92)
جواب:شیعه در لغت به معنای پیرو،یار و طرفدار است(رمز پاسخ گوییشم پیط هست،مثل پیطزا:yahoo (4):)*قسمت ه:*این بخش دارای اصطلاحات تعریفی هست.لازمه پاسخ گویی به سئوالات تعریفی تسلط کامل بر اصطلاحات تعریفی کتاب درسی هست.این بخش 3 الی 4 نمره رو به خودش اختصاص میده.
مثال:طاغوت را تعریف کنید(خرداد 92)
جواب:جوابش رو هم که همتون میدونید زیاده حوصله ندارم بنویسم:yahoo (4):
دوستان من تمامی صفحه های تمامی اصطلاحات تعریفی رو برای شما آماده کردم،با خوندن این اصطلاحات که در عکس زیر به همراه صفحه ی کتاب درسی ذکر شدن،شما 4 نمره بخش ه رو میگیرید،فقط تعاریف این اصطلاحات رو خوب بخونید و تنبلی نکنید:yahoo (4):
عکس اصطلاحات به همراه صفحه:

*قسمت و:*این قسمت شامل سئوالات هست که ما باید بهشون پاسخ تشریحی بدیم،این قسمت مهم ترین قسمت امتحان شماست که باید عین جملات کتاب درسی رو بیان کنید،اگر نتونستید عین جملات را بیان کنید مفهوم جمله رو بیان کنید که نمره به شما تعلق بگیره،لازمه ی پاسخ گویی به این گونه سئوالات تسلط کامل بر سئوالات متن مطرح شده توسط دبیر محترم و گرانقدرتون و همچنین تسلط بر پیام آیات ها و اندیشه و تحقیق ها و برخی از بررسی هاست.بارم این بخش بین 6.5 تا 7 نمره هست.
مثال:ویژگی های جامعه منتظر را بنویسید(خرداد 92)
جواب:خودتون میدونید :Yahoo (111): 
نکات پایانی:
دوستان برای 20 شدن در درس دینی به کل کتاب مسلط باشید و چیزی رو از قلم نندازید و نگید که فلان سئوال نمیاد.
از بررسی ها طبق گفته دبیر بنده سئوال مطرح نمیشه،به غیر از بررسی صفحه ی146 که عهد نامه مالک اشتر و نکات مربوط به اون هست.توصیه میکنم همه ی 8 نکته و تعریف این عهد نامه رو حتما از حفظ باشید،امکان طرح سئوال از این قسمت خیلی زیاد هست.
سئوالات های موردی رو حتما در یک برگه A4 همراه با جواب بنویسید و قبل از امتحان مرورشون کنید.منظور از سئوالات موردی،مثلا ویژگی های پیامبران،جنبه های اعجاز قرآن و ... هست.چون ممکنه بعضی از سئوالات موردی رو با هم قاطی کنید،جمع آوری همه ی اون های در یک برگه به شما کمک میکنه.
سئوالات خرداد 92،شهریور 92 و دی 92 رو حتما حل کنید.حتما حل کنیدا.بقیه سال هارو هم اگر وقت شد،اگر نشد هم مهم نیست.برای دریافت سئوالات هم به 
این لینک مراجعه بفرمایید.
موفق و پیروز باشید،تلاش کنید و دست به دعا نباشید،اگر استقبال بشه(تشکر بشه:yahoo (4) :Yahoo (1):  برای تمامی دروس رشته ی تجربی سال سوم چنین برنامه رو انجام میدم،بازم میگم بنده خودم هم امسال نهایی دارم،پس دست به دست هم دهیم به مهر...:yahoo (3):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> چون این تاپیک مال نحوه درس خوندن برای امتحانات نهایی است نه مشکلاتی که درهنگام درس خوندن برای آدم به وجود میاد


مشکلاتی که هنگام مطالعه بوجود میاد میشه همین روش مطالعه و *بحث درباره ی آن*
ر.ک :به موضوع و پست اول  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## asrema

> مشکلاتی که هنگام مطالعه بوجود میاد میشه همین روش مطالعه و *بحث درباره ی آن*
> ر.ک :به موضوع و پست اول


*بحث درباره آن* برمیگرده به مشکلات ناشی از روش مطالعه و صحبت کردن هرکس در مورد روش مطا لعه ای که تا حالا خودش در پیش گرفته :Yahoo (79): 
اما من منظورم ایجاد تاپیکی برای رفع اشکال ( منظورم سوالات حل کردنی درس جبرو حسابان و...)
اینا بود :Yahoo (72): 
بازم هر جور ک شما صلاح میدونید :Yahoo (50):

----------


## meh.75

*سلام یه جزوه دارم که معلممون اماد کرده که شامل سوالات پر تکرار دین و زندگیه به همراه جواب.میذارم اینجا اگ دوس داشتین دانلود کنید فقط تشکر از یاد نره

دانلود233سوال پر تکرار دین و زندگی
*

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> *بحث درباره آن* برمیگرده به مشکلات ناشی از روش مطالعه و صحبت کردن هرکس در مورد روش مطا لعه ای که تا حالا خودش در پیش گرفتهاما من منظورم ایجاد تاپیکی برای رفع اشکال ( منظورم سوالات حل کردنی درس جبرو حسابان و...)اینا بودبازم هر جور ک شما صلاح میدونید


خب شما هم گفتین مشکلات هنگام مطالعه من گفتم منظورتون همون روش مطالعست :Yahoo (1): واسه سوال و مشکل درسی که مثل باقی دوستان تایپیک بزنید مشکلی نداره :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## alireza241

*سلام دوستان!!!
برای امتحان دینی، گشتم سایتای مختلف رو و یه سری سوالات طبقه بندی شده گذاشتم برای همه سلیقه ها!!!!* :Yahoo (76): * امیدوارم مفید باشه! 

سوالات نهایی تفکیک شده درس به درس دین و زندگی + جزوه دوست عزیز meh.75 

سوالات نهایی تقکیک شده سال به سال دین و زندگی از85 تا 92 (دی+خرداد+شهریور)

دوتا جزوه خلاصه شده از کل دین و زندگی ......(برای مرور بد نیست ولی بعضی جاها ناقصه)

استقبال بشه، برای بقیه دروس هم قبل هر امتحان اضافه میشه!
موفق باشیم!*

----------


## Unknown Soldier

به درسای آخر خوب توجه کنید.ساده نگیریدشون

----------


## faraz007

اقا یکی سواله مارو جواب نمیده؟
یه سوال الان کسی که ۲۰ مبشه با کسی که ۱۷ میشه چند درصد تفاوت داره؟ چه طوری حساب میکنن ؟ اینا تراز میشه؟ ترازاش چه طوریه؟ کسی میدونه؟
ممنون

----------


## Arian_GNTC

اینم از اتاق ما :Y (687):

----------


## Arian_GNTC

سلام به دوستای خوبم
در دو پست قبلیم گفته بودم سئوالات موردی رو داخل یک برگه A4 بنویسید.
از اونجایی که بنده کامل کتاب رو خوندم و امروز بیکار بودم و به درخواست بعضی از دوستان،سئوالات موردی *مهم*از نظر خودم رو براتون تایپ کردم و در قالب یک فایل WORD در اختیار شما عزیزان قرار دادم.سعی کردم که همه سئوالات موردی رو ذکر کنم،ممکن هست که یکی یا دوتارو ننوشته باشم اما همه ی مهم هارو تایپ کردم.
دوستان دقت داشته باشید که شماره ی کنار سئوال،بیانگر درس اون سئوال هست.به عنوان مثال :
1)نیاز های اساسی و بنیادی انسان را نام ببرید.
عدد 1 بیانگر اینه که این سئوال متعلق به درس 1 هست.
امیدوارم دانلود کنید و استفادشو ببرید.
موفق باشید.
*دانلود فایل*

----------


## attack

در ریاضی و فیزیک نوشتن عین کتاب/کلید سال های قبل خیلی توصیه میشه و کلا هر کاری که به سختی میفتید رو انجام بدید! مثلا واسه تعیین دامنه تابه مرکب مرحله به مرحله باید بنویسید

----------


## attack

> سلام به دوستای خوبم
> در دو پست قبلیم گفته بودم سئوالات موردی رو داخل یک برگه A4 بنویسید.
> از اونجایی که بنده کامل کتاب رو خوندم و امروز بیکار بودم و به درخواست بعضی از دوستان،سئوالات موردی *مهم*از نظر خودم رو براتون تایپ کردم و در قالب یک فایل WORD در اختیار شما عزیزان قرار دادم.سعی کردم که همه سئوالات موردی رو ذکر کنم،ممکن هست که یکی یا دوتارو ننوشته باشم اما همه ی مهم هارو تایپ کردم.
> دوستان دقت داشته باشید که شماره ی کنار سئوال،بیانگر درس اون سئوال هست.به عنوان مثال :
> 1)نیاز های اساسی و بنیادی انسان را نام ببرید.
> عدد 1 بیانگر اینه که این سئوال متعلق به درس 1 هست.
> امیدوارم دانلود کنید و استفادشو ببرید.
> موفق باشید.
> *دانلود فایل*


پیشبینی میشه امتحان ساده ای باشه دینی! اما کتاب رو باید خیلی مسلط بود!

----------


## asrema

تا الان چقدر دینی خوندین?
اگه تاحالا کتاب تموم کردین چند دور کتاب رو خوندین?
من که فعلا ۳ درس خوندم

----------


## Silence

من فعلا نخوندم و دارم زمین شناسی می خون چون نه معلم خوبی داشتیم نه تو طول سال امتحان گرفت که خونده باشم! نوبت اول هم شب امتحانی بودم و با قهوه و بیدار موندن و اینا خوندم!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ALONE MAN

دوستان ی سوال اگه بخوان از اندیشه و تحقیق سوال بیارن!!!!بعضی ادنیشه و تحقیق ها آدر داده مثل اندیشه صفحه57 اگه بخوان سوال بیارن چطوری میارن؟!!!لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
مثال:آیه 15 سوره شوری را مطالعه کنید و ببینید که این آیه برکدام یک از قلمروهای رسالت پیامبر دلالت دارد.

----------


## asrema

> دوستان ی سوال اگه بخوان از اندیشه و تحقیق سوال بیارن!!!!بعضی ادنیشه و تحقیق ها آدر داده مثل اندیشه صفحه57 اگه بخوان سوال بیارن چطوری میارن؟!!!لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
> مثال:آیه 15 سوره شوری را مطالعه کنید و ببینید که این آیه برکدام یک از قلمروهای رسالت پیامبر دلالت دارد.


شما اگه قبل از مطالعه کتاب همون دوصفحه اول که با معلما ودانش آموزان صحبت میکنه بخونیهمه چیز روتوضیح داده ولی چون وقتتون گرفته نشه براتون توضیح میدم
وقتی میخوان همچین سوال رو بدن خودشون معنی آیه رو یا خود آیه رو میارن وادامه سوال رو می پرسن
راستی شما چقدر دینی خوندین?

----------


## asrema

> من فعلا نخوندم و دارم زمین شناسی می خون چون نه معلم خوبی داشتیم نه تو طول سال امتحان گرفت که خونده باشم! نوبت اول هم شب امتحانی بودم و با قهوه و بیدار موندن و اینا خوندم!


خب اینکه مثل ترم اول نیستش که بخوای همینجور سرسری وباشب بیدار موندن بخونی

----------


## MJavadD

> دوستان ی سوال اگه بخوان از اندیشه و تحقیق سوال بیارن!!!!بعضی ادنیشه و تحقیق ها آدر داده مثل اندیشه صفحه57 اگه بخوان سوال بیارن چطوری میارن؟!!!لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
> مثال:آیه 15 سوره شوری را مطالعه کنید و ببینید که این آیه برکدام یک از قلمروهای رسالت پیامبر دلالت دارد.


از این سوالا نمیدن اینا فقط واسه یا کنکور

----------


## johnny

> دوستان ی سوال اگه بخوان از اندیشه و تحقیق سوال بیارن!!!!بعضی ادنیشه و تحقیق ها آدر داده مثل اندیشه صفحه57 اگه بخوان سوال بیارن چطوری میارن؟!!!لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
> مثال:آیه 15 سوره شوری را مطالعه کنید و ببینید که این آیه برکدام یک از قلمروهای رسالت پیامبر دلالت دارد.


اگه بدن که احتمالش کمه آیه رو میگه و ادامه ی سوال رو مطرح میکنه.

----------


## Prison Break

اصلاً احتمال اینکه چنین اندیشه تحقیق هایی بدن نیست و یه جورایی نزدیک 0 هست

کلاً شاید 10 تا اندیشه تحقیق درست و امتحانی توی کتاب باشه و اونم مشخصه و یک سوال از همونا میاد

----------


## edin

*من 8 درس اول کتاب رو تموم کنم یعنی کل دینی رو خوندم  
هر درس رو که میخونم میشینم سوالای نهایی رو حل میکنم..واسه همین خیلی وقتم گرفته میشه :yahoo (21)::yahoo (21):*:yahoo (21):

----------


## faraz007

من دینی  ۱۲ درس خوندم از صبح زود تا حالا , داشتم میمردم :Yahoo (21):  اصا نمیتونم دیگه دینی رو نگاه کنم ، گفتم بقیه شو فردا میخونم :Yahoo (77):  ؛ هم ظهر خوابیدم هم بعد از ظهر گفتم حالم بهتر میشه  ولی بدتر شد:yahoo (21): فک کنم الان مخم از دینی اشباع شده !

----------


## jimnana

من ديگه دارم ديني بالا ميارم  :Yahoo (76):  اين درسايه اول چرا اين همه زيادنننن اوفف

----------


## Prison Break

دینی چیز خاصی نداره و خیلی سخت نیست فقط نیاز به خوندن زیاد داره که ما در طول  سال انجامش دادیم...
باید این درس هارو همه یه بار توی طول سال خوند و نمیشه گذاشت واسه شب امتحان
من الان 3 درسم مونده و تموم می کنم و بعد از ظهر تمام سوالات نهایی بنی هاشم رو حل می کنم

----------


## tahha

سلام بچه ها 
میدونید امسال ادبیات دوم ها کشوری است 
اگر نمونه سوال کشوری ادبیات رو دارید یا میرونید کجا هست ، لطفا اطلاع بدید 
بسیار بسیار ممنون

----------


## avernus

سلام به همه دوستان،میگم این جزوه که 233 سوال امتحان نهایی داخلش بود رو دانلود کردم،امکان داره خارج از اینا هم چیزه دیگه ای بیاد؟

----------


## Parsa-MB

کسی سوالای فردا رو داره؟:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):

----------


## avernus

چرا هرچی میخونم انگار هیچی نخوندم؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## edin

*
 حس میکنم هیچی بلد نیستم
 همه رو قاطی کردم 
خداکنه که آسون باشه ...
 ایشالا همتون موفق باشید فردا*

----------


## mohammad1326

سلام
یه چیزی شنیدم که بنظرم شایعه است اما شاید هم درست باشه.......................میگن قراره نمره امتحان هر درس رو تا اخر شب روی سایت بزارن.....بنظرتون میتونه درست باشه؟؟؟

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام
> یه چیزی شنیدم که بنظرم شایعه است اما شاید هم درست باشه.......................میگن قراره نمره امتحان هر درس رو تا اخر شب روی سایت بزارن.....بنظرتون میتونه درست باشه؟؟؟


بعید میدونم
انقد پیشرفت اونم1جا
عمراااااااا:خخخخ

----------


## pompom

آسون اما سخت!:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):

----------


## MA30D

سوالات كوتاه رو يكمي خراب كردم :Yahoo (50):

----------


## MA30D

اقا راستي مگه نبايد برگه ها جمع اوري بشه بعد تصحيح بشه امتحان ما كه تموم شد مراقب يك خودكار سبز دراورد داشت تحصيح ميكرد كه ما اومديم :Yahoo (39):

----------


## mister_ali

سوال 20 و 25 واقعا چرت بودن.......اصلا شبیه سالای قبل نبود
واسه 25 هرچی دم دستم اومد نوشتم (8خط)هنوزم جوابشو نمی دونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟

خدا کنه مصحح ها گیر ندنو خوب صحیح کنن

----------


## Prison Break

خیلی سخت تر از سال 91 و 92 بود... برای 20 و 19 رفتیم ولی متاسفانه در بهترین حالت 16.17 میگیریم

سوالات مسخره زیاد داشت مخصوصاً سوال 20

----------


## pompom

من واسه سوال 25 11 خط جواب دادم. :Yahoo (50):  سوال 16 هم خیلی مسخره بود. :Yahoo (117):  در کل بد نبود.

----------


## MA30D

سوال بيست كه توي كتاب بود من راحت نوشتم ميشه : اين مطالب به افكار كساني كه از ائمه اطهار  پيروي نميكردند جهت ميداد و باعث نفود در كتاب هاي تاريخي و تفسيري انها ميشد و بسياري از مسلمانان رو دچار سردرگمي ميكرد.

سول25 درس اخر بود منم اينو خوب نخونده بود عاميانه نوشتم اگه مصحح ادمي بامرامي باشه بايد نمره بده :Yahoo (117): 

اقا سوال 16 چي ميشد؟

----------


## mister_ali

> خیلی سخت تر از سال 91 و 92 بود... برای 20 و 19 رفتیم ولی متاسفانه در بهترین حالت 16.17 میگیریم
> 
> سوالات مسخره زیاد داشت مخصوصاً سوال 20


دقیقا منم 5 تا نهایی حل کرده بودم 20 شدم اما امروز عجیب بودن...سوال 20 رو چشمم خورده بود بهش پفت این که یه نگاه کردم رد شدم ....ای زدو اومد اگه گیر بدن نیم نمره اشو کم میکنه

----------


## mister_ali

> سوال بيست كه توي كتاب بود من راحت نوشتم ميشه : اين مطالب به افكار كساني كه از ائمه اطهار  پيروي نميكردند جهت ميداد و باعث نفود در كتاب هاي تاريخي و تفسيري انها ميشد و بسياري از مسلمانان رو دچار سردرگمي ميكرد.
> 
> سول25 درس اخر بود منم اينو خوب نخونده بود عاميانه نوشتم اگه مصحح ادمي بامرامي باشه بايد نمره بده
> 
> اقا سوال 16 چي ميشد؟




منم 25 رو چزت و پرت نوشتم فکر کنم نمره بده اگه ادم باشه.....

16 میشد ارتقا و اعتلای دانش و بر اساس استدلال و معرفت از اعقاید دفاع کنیم

----------


## mahshad

خیلی چرت بود و سخت

----------


## mahshad

منم 25 رو از خودم نوشتم

----------


## mister_ali

به نظر من یه تجدید نظر رو سوالا میشه یا میگن که سخت صحیح نکنن چون با این وضع هیچکس خوب نداده.

رو جلسه همه نگام میکردن سر تکون میدادن  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## mahshad

چرا انقد سخت بود؟

----------


## mister_ali

من واسه 25 خود توضیح تدبیر خانه رو نوشتم ...حدیث حضرت علی رو هم نوشتم... بعد اخرشم تفاوت زن و مرد و ویرگی های طبیعی رو اضافه کردم..

----------


## mahshad

من حدیث امام علی رو ننوشتم

----------


## mister_ali

> چرا انقد سخت بود؟


همش بستگی به طراح ها داره.....البته هر سال هم معمولا یه درسو سخت میارن



این اولی که قرار بود 20 شیم خدا بقیشو به خیر کنه

----------


## mahshad

ولی من زیاد امید به 20 امید نداشتم،ایشالا جبر راحت باشه

----------


## mister_ali

> ولی من زیاد امید به 20 امید نداشتم،ایشالا جبر راحت باشه



نه من خوب خونده بودم و تقریبا مسلط بودم....

جبر فقط تمرینهای کتاب و امتحانات نهایی گذشته ....البته من جزوم از همشون کامل تره....

من یه دور زدمش تقربیا فقط تمرینا کتاب موندن

----------


## johnny

همه رو اطلاعات عمومی نوشتم!:yahoo (4):

----------


## mahshad

> نه من خوب خونده بودم و تقریبا مسلط بودم....
> 
> جبر فقط تمرینهای کتاب و امتحانات نهایی گذشته ....البته من جزوم از همشون کامل تره....
> 
> من یه دور زدمش تقربیا فقط تمرینا کتاب موندن


بابا ایول من فقط دو فصل اولو خوندم

----------


## mister_ali

> همه رو اطلاعات عمومی نوشتم!:yahoo (4):



خسته نباشید................... :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## johnny

> خسته نباشید...................


:yahoo (4):
یه سوال:

عین کتاب که نباید باشن پاسخ ها درسته؟

----------


## mahshad

فصل اخر خیلی تمریناش زیاده

----------


## mister_ali

> بابا ایول من فقط دو فصل اولو خوندم


اما دوباره هم میخونمش که تثبیت بشن مطالب....اثبات های خواص مجموعه سخته یه خورده....

----------


## mahshad

> :yahoo (4):
> یه سوال:
> 
> عین کتاب که نباید باشن پاسخ ها درسته؟


بستگی داره مفهمومو رسونده باشی یا نه

----------


## mister_ali

> :yahoo (4):
> یه سوال:
> 
> عین کتاب که نباید باشن پاسخ ها درسته؟



اتفاقا تیکه تیکه نمره میدن عین کتاب

----------


## mahshad

> اتفاقا تیکه تیکه نمره میدن عین کتاب


نه بابا انقد نترسونش من بابام معلمن حوزه تصحیح زیاد رفته،سوالا تشریحی نباید مثل کتاب باشه

----------


## Prison Break

پس فردا که زمین شناسی داریم... 

زمین شانسی همینطوری درسش درسته سخته اما با تکرار و اینا آدم سوالای گام به گام و اونایی که معلم گفته رو می تونه جواب بده و حتی 20 بگیره
اما اصلاً سوالای نهایی رو نگاه می کنی نا امید میشی... کلاً زمین هم خیلی سخت میگیرن امیدوارم امسال راحت باشه

----------


## mahshad

> اما دوباره هم میخونمش که تثبیت بشن مطالب....اثبات های خواص مجموعه سخته یه خورده....


اره جبر مجموعه ها سخته اثباتاش

----------


## mister_ali

> پس فردا که زمین شناسی داریم... 
> 
> زمین شانسی همینطوری درسش درسته سخته اما با تکرار و اینا آدم سوالای گام به گام و اونایی که معلم گفته رو می تونه جواب بده و حتی 20 بگیره
> اما اصلاً سوالای نهایی رو نگاه می کنی نا امید میشی... کلاً زمین هم خیلی سخت میگیرن امیدوارم امسال راحت باشه



من دوستام که تجربی ان واسه قبولی میرن(چون واسه پزشکی ضزیب صفره) بعضی هاشون بعضی ها هم یه هفته اس دارن میخونن

----------


## mahshad

> من دوستام که تجربی ان واسه قبولی میرن(چون واسه پزشکی ضزیب صفره) بعضی هاشون بعضی ها هم یه هفته اس دارن میخونن


دقیقا ولی به نظر منم زیاد نمیخواد نگرانش باشی

----------


## mahshad

راستی بچه ها من سوال 10 رو برا جاخالی دوم نوشتم مصونیت از گناه یعنی غلطه؟؟؟؟؟:yahoo (19):

----------


## Prison Break

ضریب 0 هم باشه بالاخره معدل نهایی تاثیر داره و مهمه

----------


## asrema

به نظر من امتحان دینی خوب بود
سوال سیزده قسمت اولش رو زدم گزینه ی *ب*  :Yahoo (76): 
اما یک اشتباه خیلی بدی که کردم این بود که بعد از مرور سوالات چون رو همین قسمت اول سوال سیزده شک داشتم نشتم تحلیل کردم وبالاخره گزینه را از  *ب* به گزینه* د* تغییر دادم :Yahoo (31): 
آخه چرااااااااااااااااااا :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Y (659):  :Y (659): 
خدا کنه فقط همین نیم نمره رو غلط داشته باشم
حالا بریم برای امتحان جبر آماده بشیم
راستی بچه ها مصصح نیم نمره میتونه ارفاق کنه؟

----------


## MJavadD

ایشاا... همتون 20بشین از ما که گذشت ولی زیاد به خودتون سخت نگیرید فقط مفهومو رسونده باشید نمرتون میدن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## hamid3014

> اتفاقا تیکه تیکه نمره میدن عین کتاب


زیرز برگه کلید سوالات آخرش نوشته:
مصححین گرامی نوشتن عین عبارت کتاب الزامی نیست ، با توجه به مفهوم نمره لحاظ شود
حالا اون مصححه دیگه چقد نامرد باید باشه که ریز ریز نمره بده...
ولی خدا رو شکر قبول میشم  :Yahoo (83):  ... همیشه نمیه پر لیوان رو ببینید :Yahoo (94):

----------


## شـــورش

دیشب همش خواب آیات و احادیث میدیدم!:yahoo (4):


خدا رو شکر چراغ دین با سبز روشن کردم.

----------


## Arian_GNTC

سلام به دوستان عزیز حالتون چطوره؟ :Yahoo (8): 
امتحان چطور بود از نظرتون؟به نظر بنده سطح دشواری امتحان متناسب بود،نه زیاد سخت و نه زیاد آسون،بعضی از سئوالات گنگ بودن،در کل امتحان خوبی بود.
نمره بنده 19.5 الی 20 خواهد بود.
یکی از ضعف های بزرگ امتحان،پاسخ نامه ش بود.واقعا جا برای نوشتن پاسخ ها کم بود.
خوب همونطور که قبل از امتحان،یک توضیح و تشریحی داشتیم،برای سئوالات این امتحان هم تشریح و توضیح خواهیم داشت.با بنده همراه باشید.
سئوالات امتحان که در اختیار همه ی دوستان هست.
جواب قسمت الف)
1.و با آن ها(مردم)در کار ها مشورت کن،پس هنگامی که تصمیم گرفتی بر خدا توکل کن،همانا خداوند توکل کنندگان را دوست دارد.
2.انسجام درونی در عین نزول تدریجی
3.قسمت اول امام قسمت دوم جاهلیه
جواب قسمت ب)
4.ص
5.غ
6.غ
7.ص
جواب قسمت ج)
8.عقل-فرستادگان الهی
9.شاهدی حاضر و دائمی بر نبوت ایشان
10.علم و معرفت-عصمت
11.فقیه
جواب قسمت د)
طاغوت:جوابش رو میدونید در قسمت اصطلاحات تعریفی هم براتون نوشته بودم :Yahoo (8): 
نفقه:جواب این رو هم میدونید و دراصطلاحات تعریفی برای شما عزیزان نوشته بودم.
جواب قسمت ه)
1.عدم تایید حاکمان
2.آگاهی بخشی به مردم
3.رشد و پرورش فرزندان
4.رشد اخلاقی و معنوی
جواب قسمت و)
14)ص 27،سه خط آخر
15)ص 110،دو خط آخر
16)ص 82،دو خط اول توضیح مورد 5
17)ص123 ،خط 6 و خط 7
18)ص 138، خط 3 و 4
19)ص 146 توضیح مورد 5
جواب قسمت ز)
20)صفحه 90،مورد 2،خط 4 و 5 و6
21)صفحه 111،خط 1 تا آخر خط 4
22)ص 122،خط 8 و 9 و 10 و 11
23)ص 137،توضیح شماره 5
24)ص 160،خط 6و7و8و9و10
25)صفحه ی 201،توضیح شماره 2(دوستان برای این سئوال اگر موارد پراکنده ای که در صفحه های مختلف بود رو هم ذکر میکردید و مفهوم رو میرسوندید احتمال قوی نمره به شما تعلق میگیره.
دوستان امیدوارم این امتحان رو با موفقیت پشت سر گذاشته باشید،برای مشاوره در خصوص امتحان پس فردا(زمین شناسی)و ذکر نکات مهم و کاربردی و یا همخوانی این درس به صورت گام به گام،به بنده پیام خصوصی بدید.موفق باشید.

----------


## karim04

اگه مصحح اذیت نکنه نمرم خوب میشه

----------


## mahshad

[QUOTE=Arian_GNTC;180519]سلام به دوستان عزیز حالتون چطوره؟ :Yahoo (8): 
امتحان چطور بود از نظرتون؟
سوالاش مبهم بود

----------


## T@H@76

واقعا سوالاش خیلی بد و گنگی داده بودن.
میتونستن خیلی از این بهتر سوالا رو طرح کنن.
آخه اون سوال آخر چی بود واقعا. میگن سوالا مفهومی میشه ولی بازم سوال حفظی میدن.
 واقعا میتونستن سوالات خیلی بهتری طرح کنن.

----------


## alireza241

*سلام!
سوالا خیلی عالی بود! نه سخت، نه آسون، کاملا متوسط!

البته بیست و پنج صدم غلط دارم متاسفانه ولی در کل امتحان خوبی بود!
موفق باشیم!*

----------


## mahshad

> *سلام!
> سوالا خیلی عالی بود! نه سخت، نه آسون، کاملا متوسط!
> 
> البته بیست و پنج صدم غلط دارم متاسفانه ولی در کل امتحان خوبی بود!
> موفق باشیم!*


اصلا موافق نیستم به نظرم استاندارد نبود

----------


## mister_ali

> سلام به دوستان عزیز حالتون چطوره؟
> امتحان چطور بود از نظرتون؟به نظر بنده سطح دشواری امتحان متناسب بود،نه زیاد سخت و نه زیاد آسون،بعضی از سئوالات گنگ بودن،در کل امتحان خوبی بود.
> نمره بنده 19.5 الی 20 خواهد بود.
> یکی از ضعف های بزرگ امتحان،پاسخ نامه ش بود.واقعا جا برای نوشتن پاسخ ها کم بود.
> خوب همونطور که قبل از امتحان،یک توضیح و تشریحی داشتیم،برای سئوالات این امتحان هم تشریح و توضیح خواهیم داشت.با بنده همراه باشید.
> سئوالات امتحان که در اختیار همه ی دوستان هست.
> جواب قسمت الف)
> 1.و با آن ها(مردم)در کار ها مشورت کن،پس هنگامی که تصمیم گرفتی بر خدا توکل کن،همانا خداوند توکل کنندگان را دوست دارد.
> 2.انسجام درونی در عین نزول تدریجی
> ...


سوال 21 رو اشتباه گفتی صفحه 114 هه...عیین تیتر کتابه....

----------


## mahshad

> سوال 21 رو اشتباه گفتی صفحه 114 هه...عیین تیتر کتابه....


اره همون صفحه اخره

----------


## Arian_GNTC

این اشتباهی که فاحش اکثر دانش آموزا کردن.
دوست عزیز اون تیتر که شما میفرمایید سئوالش اینه:چه چیز هایی برای ظهور امام لازم است؟

----------


## avernus

سوال 8 چی بود؟

----------


## mahshad

> این اشتباهی که فاحش اکثر دانش آموزا کردن.
> دوست عزیز اون تیتر که شما میفرمایید سئوالش اینه:چه چیز هایی برای ظهور امام لازم است؟


نخیر اتفاقا من تو پاسخ نامه سال های قبل دیدم جواب همون صفحه اخر بود البته مفهوم هر دو یکیه تقریبا

----------


## alireza241

> اصلا موافق نیستم به نظرم استاندارد نبود


خب استاندارد دانش اموز و طراح سوال فرق داره دیگه!
ولی بنظرم باید سخت تر میدادن. حداقل دو نمره مفهومی میدادنتا این درصدی که در کنکور تاثیر داره، سهم کسایی بشه که تلاش کردن!

----------


## Arian_GNTC

> نخیر اتفاقا من تو پاسخ نامه سال های قبل دیدم جواب همون صفحه اخر بود البته مفهوم هر دو یکیه تقریبا


کدوم سال؟

----------


## Arian_GNTC

عقل و فرستادگان الهی برای سئوال 8

----------


## mister_ali

> این اشتباهی که فاحش اکثر دانش آموزا کردن.
> دوست عزیز اون تیتر که شما میفرمایید سئوالش اینه:چه چیز هایی برای ظهور امام لازم است؟


آقای ارین اون سوالش میشه:تا کی غیبت باقی می ماند...؟
این عین تیتر کتاب. داده که مشخص باشه...

----------


## mahshad

> کدوم سال؟


الان پیداش نمیکنم

----------


## hamid3014

آقا چرا خودتونو اذیت میکنین وایسین تا پاسخنامه بیاد
راستی کی پاسخنامه میاد؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad1326

توی امتحان نهایی های قبلی اومده بود....درست میگن....
ولی منکه هر دو رو با هم مخلوط مردم یه چیز جالبی شد..........!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alireza241

> آقا چرا خودتونو اذیت میکنین وایسین تا پاسخنامه بیاد
> راستی کی پاسخنامه میاد؟؟؟؟


پاسخنامه فک کنم تا 2بیاد روی سایت!

----------


## Arian_GNTC

شاید حق با شماست.
با این حال 19 میشم:yahoo (19):
پاسخ برگ حدود 1 ساعت دیگه در AEE.MEDU,IR
ولی اشکال نداره،دوستانی که برای زمین میخوان برنامه بچینن پیام خصوصی بدن.

----------


## mahshad

> آقا چرا خودتونو اذیت میکنین وایسین تا پاسخنامه بیاد
> راستی کی پاسخنامه میاد؟؟؟؟


قرار بود نیم ساعت بعد امتحان باشه
من اول همون تیکه رو نوشتم ولی بعد خط زدم و صفحه اخرو نوشتم کاش خط نزده بودم

----------


## mahshad

> شاید حق با شماست.
> با این حال 19 میشم:yahoo (19):
> پاسخ برگ حدود 1 ساعت دیگه در AEE.MEDU,IR
> ولی اشکال نداره،دوستانی که برای زمین میخوان برنامه بچینن پیام خصوصی بدن.


اقا ارین هر دو مفهوم یکیه و اگه مصحح با انصاف باشه نمره میده

----------


## Arian_GNTC

الله اعلم
انسان ممکن الخطاست مهشاد جان.

----------


## mahshad

بچه ها دیگه هر چی بوده تموم شده ایشالا بقیه اش خوب شه،به امید موفقیت :Y (748): 
فعلا همگی

----------


## alireza241

منتظر نمونه سوالای جبر باشین....
بزودی میزارم برای دانلود!

----------


## edin

*باو لامصب سوال 16 و حدیث شناخت امام زمان رو هر چی فشار اوردم به مغزم یادم نیومد هی میگفتم جا خالی اول میشه امام...بعد میگفتم نه امام کجا بود |||||||||||||| 
خلاصه واسه 20 رفته بودمو حدودا 17، 18 میشم*:yahoo (21)::yahoo (21):*پ.ن:البته اگه خوب تصحیح کنن...*:yahoo (21):

----------


## به توکل نام اعظمت

دوستان اگه اخرین جا خالی رو بنویسیم ولی فقیه غلطه؟

----------


## Arian_GNTC

در کتاب ذکر شده فقیه دارای شرایط 
توضیح ولی فقیه پایین این عبارت هست.
با این حال شاید درست بگیرن.

----------


## ALONE MAN

> شاید حق با شماست.
> با این حال 19 میشم:yahoo (19):
> پاسخ برگ حدود 1 ساعت دیگه در AEE.MEDU,IR
> ولی اشکال نداره،دوستانی که برای زمین میخوان برنامه بچینن پیام خصوصی بدن.


آرین آقا اگه میخواین به بچه ها کمک کنین بهتره تو همین تاپیک بنویسین مثله دینی اینطوری استقبال بیشتری میشه و افراد بیشتری میتونن استفاده کنن،با تشکر
خب دوستان هرچی بود گذشت :Yahoo (19): (( از این تاپیک به بعد لطفا درباره ی زمین و هرچی که به بچه ها کمک میکنه(نظر،پیشنهاد،روش و جزوه و .......) صحبت کنین،باتشکر*موفق باشید*

----------


## Arian_GNTC

چشم،بعد از ظهر در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## hamid3014

پاسخنامه ها اومد
http://aee.medu.ir/IranEduThms/theme...id=99&rcid=179

----------


## Shirin.H

اگر مصحح انسان آدم بدی باشه 16.5 می گیرم
راستی پاسخ ها اومد

----------


## Arian_GNTC

همون شد که دوستان گفتن،19 میشم

----------


## ALONE MAN

> پاسخنامه ها اومد
> http://aee.medu.ir/IranEduThms/theme...id=99&rcid=179


نمیاره چیزییی....
در ضمن چرا سایت بالا نمیاد ارور میده؟!!!!!!!

----------


## alireza241

اینم لینک پاسخنامه:
http://aee.medu.ir/aee/aeeDocs/misc/.../n930227.1.pdf

----------


## T@H@76

> نمیاره چیزییی....
> در ضمن چرا سایت بالا نمیاد ارور میده؟!!!!!!!


میتونی از این استفاده کنی : http://file.gozine2.ir/download/27636

----------


## ALONE MAN

> میتونی از این استفاده کنی : http://file.gozine2.ir/download/27636


اینم نیومد عجیبه!

----------


## Arian_GNTC

پاسخ نامه اینه
http://gozine2.ir/Uploads/Admin/PDF/shiye.pdf

----------


## hamid3014

بابا من الان لینک رو گذاشتم اینجا بعد از رو لینک خودم دانلود کردم چک هم کردم

----------


## hamid3014

خب برو مرکز سنجش و آموزش کشور سمت راست قسمت امتحانات => سال سوم رشته نظری 1393

----------


## hamid3014

اگه بازم نیومد بگین مال خودمو آپلود کنم

----------


## hamid3014

آپلود کردم
Download File : n930227.1.pdf

----------


## ALONE MAN

> بابا من الان لینک رو گذاشتم اینجا بعد از رو لینک خودم دانلود کردم چک هم کردم


دستتون درد نکنه!




> خب برو مرکز سنجش و آموزش کشور سمت راست قسمت امتحانات => سال سوم رشته نظری 1393


مشکل همینه نمیدونم چرا تو سایت نمیتونم برم!!!!!!!




> اگه بازم نیومد بگین مال خودمو آپلود کنم


نه ممنون،دستتون درد نکنه زحمت کشیدین.

----------


## Arian_GNTC

به روح اعتقاد داری؟
آرزوی همه ی دانش آموزان سال سوم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Arman_b100

دوستان حتما بعد از اومدن نمره ها اگه اشتباه کرده بودن اعتراض بدین ...نمره میدن من 1 نمره به دوتا درسم اضافه شد پارسال

----------


## alireza241

*سلام!
*
 :Yahoo (83): *باز هم سوالات طبقه بندی شده نهایی! اینبار برای درس جبر و احتمال!* :Yahoo (83): 


*سوالات نهایی تفکیک شده درس به درس جبر 
**
سوالات نهایی تفکیک شده سال به سال جبر از 82 تا 92 (دی+خرداد+شهریور)


**موفق باشیم!

*

----------


## Arian_GNTC

سلام دوستان خوبم :Yahoo (8): 
امتحان زمین شناسی چطور بود؟
به نظر من اگر کامل مطالب رو میخوندی 20 میشدی :Yahoo (99): 
بنده یا 19.75 یا 20،منتظر پاسخ نامه ی امتحانم.
شما چیکار کردید؟
هر سئوالی از امتحان داشتید بگید پاسخ میدم.

----------


## soker

> سلام دوستان خوبم
> امتحان زمین شناسی چطور بود؟
> به نظر من اگر کامل مطالب رو میخوندی 20 میشدی
> بنده یا 19.75 یا 20،منتظر پاسخ نامه ی امتحانم.
> شما چیکار کردید؟
> هر سئوالی از امتحان داشتید بگید پاسخ میدم.


سلا اره خیلی خوب بود،صحیح غلط ها رو میشه بگید؟

----------


## Prison Break

بد نبود متوسط بود

صحیح - غلط - غلط - صحیح

----------


## Arian_GNTC

> سلا اره خیلی خوب بود،صحیح غلط ها رو میشه بگید؟


اولی درست.
دومی غلط به دلیل این که گفته کم تر در صورتی که بیشتر صحیح هست.
سومی غلط؛حرکت آب زیر زمینی کند هست.
چهارمی هم درست.

----------


## mohaddeseh

زمین خوب بود 
من به احتمال 19.75میشه.
جاخالی آخر چی میشه؟ همین رو شک دارم

----------


## Arian_GNTC

> زمین خوب بود 
> من به احتمال 19.75میشه.
> جاخالی آخر چی میشه؟ همین رو شک دارم


اهههه منم همینو شک دارم مگر نه 20 میشم
منتظر پاسخ برگم:yahoo (4):
پاسخ های احتمالی:
قدرت،سرعت،انرژی،ارتفاع

----------


## asrema

بچه ها جبر رو چکار کردین
من من فکر کنم ۱۸ تا ۱۹ میشم
خیلی امتحان اسون بود ولی من یکیش رو یادم رفت چند موردش رو بنویسم



یکی آخرسوال آخر رو هم نتونستم اشتراکشون رو به دست بیارم چون جلسه آخر جبر غایب بودم ووتی جزوه دوستم رو گرفتم از بسسس شلوغ بود که نتونستم اون سوال رو ببینم

----------


## alireza241

امتحان جبر بس ناجوانمردانه سخت بود!!!!! 

البته سخت نه، نکته ای بود! ولی با اینحال فکر کنم 18بشم!

----------


## mister_ali

> بچه ها جبر رو چکار کردین
> من من فکر کنم ۱۸ تا ۱۹ میشم
> خیلی امتحان اسون بود ولی من یکیش رو یادم رفت چند موردش رو بنویسم
> 
> 
> 
> یکی آخرسوال آخر رو هم نتونستم اشتراکشون رو به دست بیارم چون جلسه آخر جبر غایب بودم ووتی جزوه دوستم رو گرفتم از بسسس شلوغ بود که نتونستم اون سوال رو ببینم


من سوال که میگفت عدد اول ....حداقل 6 بارو خوندم 6 بار بقیش دیگه خوب بود.........خداروشکر............

----------


## hamid3014

برا من بد نبود خداروشکر ....سوال 11 اصلن جوابش تو پاسخنامه جا نمیشد.فقط اونو ریز نوشتم

----------


## Prison Break

سوال جا خالی زمین اخری فکر کنم می شد " ارتفاع " اما من نوشتم طول

----------


## jimnana

زمين سوالا خيلي خوب بود  :Yahoo (83):  خيلي راحت ميشد 20 گرف  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## edin

*بچه های ریاضی امتحان جبر کجااااااااااااااااا آسون بووووووووووود آخه؟
وحشتناک بد دادم... |||||||*

----------


## mohaddeseh

> سوال جا خالی زمین اخری فکر کنم می شد " ارتفاع " اما من نوشتم طول


منم طول نوشتم
 نمیتونه درست باشه؟

----------


## alireza241

> *بچه های ریاضی امتحان جبر کجااااااااااااااااا آسون بووووووووووود آخه؟
> وحشتناک بد دادم... |||||||*


آره!سخت بود! فقط خدا خدا میکنم اون مصحح قشنگ تصحیح کنه!
اگه دستم به طراح سوالا برسه که زنده ش نمیزارم!!!

----------


## hamid3014

من نمیدونم دلیل تایین حوزه چیه ؟؟؟؟؟ معلمای خودمون مراقبمون بودن مدیر خودمونم هی میومد بالای سر من تمرکزمو به هم میزد
آقا من دیدم این مراقبا دارن با خودکار سبز داشت برگه های بچه ها رو خط خطی میکرد بعد یه کم دقت کردم دیدم داره سر و تهش رو میبنده قسمت های سفید برگه رو هم خط میزنه که کسی چیزی ننویسه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alireza241

http://aee.medu.ir/aee/aeeDocs/misc/.../n930229.1.pdf

پاسخنامه جبر اومد!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hamid3014

آقا کسی سوالات طبقه بندی المپیاد ادبی عربیش  رو نداره؟؟؟؟؟:yahoo (3):

----------


## T@H@76

دم طراح سوال زمین شناسی گرم.
به این میگن سوال استاندارد.
هم نکته ای، هم مفهومی، هم کوتاه پاسخ. واقعا حرف نداشت.
من 20 میشممممممممممممممممممممم.

----------


## moon girl

سوالات جبر چرا انقدر افتضاح بود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ALONE MAN

دوستان کسی میدونه تا چند نمره میتونه نمره از دست بده تا معدل بالا 19 باشه؟یعنی چند نمره جا داره تا بتونه معدل بالا 19 بگیره؟

----------


## moon girl

ما 10 تا درس نهایی داریم.پس معدل کتبی نهایی  مون میشه جمع 10 تانمره تقسیم بر 10.بااین حساب اگه 10 نمره از دست بدی معدلت میشه 19
.

----------


## ALONE MAN

ینی تاثیر این که تو درس ریاضی بشی 16 و تو درس زبان انگلیسی 16 با هم فرق نمیکنه؟پس ضریباش چی میشه؟

----------


## Prison Break

اینا ضریب داره هر کدوم اینطوری حساب نمیشه که
مثلاً ضریب زیست برای ما تجربی ها 4 و درسی مثل ادبیات 2 
قطعاً با هم فرق می کنن... یعنی مثلاً ادبیات 10 بگیری برابر 20 زیست هست و جفتشون به یه اندازه تاثیر دارن

------------

http://aee.medu.ir/aee/aeeDocs/misc/.../n930229.2.pdf
اینم کلید زمین

زیاد سخت نبود اما بی دقتی کردیم و ریز ریز هی نمره از دست دادیم

----------


## sahoo

آقا جبر سوال اول....
تو پاسخ نامه گفته k+1 اضافه بشه

اما من 3  اضافه کردم و به جواب رسیدم.....
غلطه آیا؟؟

----------


## ALONE MAN

> اینا ضریب داره هر کدوم اینطوری حساب نمیشه که
> مثلاً ضریب زیست برای ما تجربی ها 4 و درسی مثل ادبیات 2 
> قطعاً با هم فرق می کنن... یعنی مثلاً ادبیات 10 بگیری برابر 20 زیست هست و جفتشون به یه اندازه تاثیر دارن
> 
> ------------
> 
> http://aee.medu.ir/aee/aeeDocs/misc/.../n930229.2.pdf
> اینم کلید زمین
> 
> زیاد سخت نبود اما بی دقتی کردیم و ریز ریز هی نمره از دست دادیم


پس الان اگه یه نفر یه درس عمومی رو 18 بشه با 18 زیست فرق میکنه،پس اگه تو درس عمومی 2 نمره کم بشی کمتر کم میکنه تا زیست!درسته؟

----------


## Prison Break

آره این ضریب ها به همین خاطره

اگه مثل ترم اول باشه ضریب ها اینطوریه

فیزیک و ریاضی و دین و زندگی و شیمی = 3
زیست = 4
بقیه درس ها 2

----------


## sahoo

ضریب توی معدل کل سوم تاثییر داره
معدل کتبی تاثییر نداره

----------


## johnny

> آقا جبر سوال اول....
> تو پاسخ نامه گفته k+1 اضافه بشه
> 
> اما من 3  اضافه کردم و به جواب رسیدم.....
> غلطه آیا؟؟


فک نکنم مشکلی داشته باشه

----------


## alireza241

> آقا جبر سوال اول....
> تو پاسخ نامه گفته k+1 اضافه بشه
> 
> اما من 3  اضافه کردم و به جواب رسیدم.....
> غلطه آیا؟؟


اگه منظورت همون ضرب هست که اره درست گرفته میشه!

----------


## alireza241

*سلام!*

* سوالات طبقه بندی شده نهایی! اینبار برای درس شیرین و لذت بخش(!!!) عربی!*



*سوالات نهایی تفکیک شده درس به درس عربی 

*
*سوالات نهایی تفکیک شده سال به سال جبر از 82 تا 92 (دی+خرداد+شهریور)*

*
موفق باشیم!*

----------


## jimnana

اهههه كاش امتحانا رو سخت بدن ... آسون كه ميدن آدم بي دقتي ميكنه يني  من اينطوريم  :Yahoo (101):  زمين خيلي آسون بوددد واقنننن ولي خيلي بي دقتي كردم تمامه چيزايي كه بلد بودمو ....

بچه ها تو امتحان عربي چن نمره ترجمه ميدن چن نمره قواعد ؟؟؟؟

----------


## T@H@76

> اهههه كاش امتحانا رو سخت بدن ... آسون كه ميدن آدم بي دقتي ميكنه يني  من اينطوريم  زمين خيلي آسون بوددد واقنننن ولي خيلي بي دقتي كردم تمامه چيزايي كه بلد بودمو ....
> 
> بچه ها تو امتحان عربي چن نمره ترجمه ميدن چن نمره قواعد ؟؟؟؟


۱۳ نمره ترجمه.
۷ نمره قواعد.

----------


## hamid3014

آقا کسی نتیجه نظر سنجی گزینه 2 دینی رو نفهمید؟؟؟؟؟من خوابم برد

----------


## edin

> آقا کسی نتیجه نظر سنجی گزینه 2 دینی رو نفهمید؟؟؟؟؟من خوابم برد


*منم دقیقا همینطور...الان خواستم بیام بگم فیلمشو که بعد میذارن رو سایت کسی دید که گذاشتن لطفا بذاره ما هم نگاه کنیم*

----------


## konkur.gates

باشه 
راستي كجا نشون ميده ؟؟
tv ...?

----------


## hamid3014

> *منم دقیقا همینطور...الان خواستم بیام بگم فیلمشو که بعد میذارن رو سایت کسی دید که گذاشتن لطفا بذاره ما هم نگاه کنیم*


رفتم ببینم دیدم فقط یه تیکه اش رو گذاشتن تو اونم هیچی نگفته بود....!!

----------


## T@H@76

> آقا کسی نتیجه نظر سنجی گزینه 2 دینی رو نفهمید؟؟؟؟؟من خوابم برد


من دیدم.
۹۸ درصد گفتن سخت بود.
۱.۵ درصد متوسط.
بقیه هم گفتن اسون بود.

----------


## mamad.hny

آره نتيجه نظرسنجي اين بود ولي مجري گفت كه كارشون فقط نظرسنجيه و هيچ ارفاقي نميشه

----------


## hamid3014

> من دیدم.
> ۹۸ درصد گفتن سخت بود.
> ۱.۵ درصد متوسط.
> بقیه هم گفتن اسون بود.


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):  از همون اولش معلوم بود وقتی 5 تا اس میرسه عین هم همینه دیگه فقط من نمیدونم 4 نمره رو از کجاشون در اورده بودن؟؟؟

----------


## Prison Break

تقریباً 10 نمره قواعد عربی
10 نمره ترجمه

حالا گاهی اوقات نیم نمره یا 0.25 هم اینور اونور 

2 سال آخر خرداد که اینطوری بوده

----------


## edin

> رفتم ببینم دیدم فقط یه تیکه اش رو گذاشتن تو اونم هیچی نگفته بود....!!


*اگه بذارن کدوم قسمت میذارن؟ یا همین که شما دیدی کدوم قسمت گذاشته بودنش؟ :-\*

----------


## hamid3014

> *اگه بذارن کدوم قسمت میذارن؟ یا همین که شما دیدی کدوم قسمت گذاشته بودنش؟ :-\*


توسایت گزینه 2 که بری نوشته برنامه گزینه جوان زیرش با قرمز نوشته آرشیو برنامه ها و نظر دهی اونجا

----------


## hamid3014

> من دیدم.
> ۹۸ درصد گفتن سخت بود.
> ۱.۵ درصد متوسط.
> بقیه هم گفتن اسون بود.


آقا این که میگه 98% آسون بود!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (114):

----------


## edin

*اره گفت 98% گفتن ساده بوده* :yahoo (21):

----------


## MJavadD

من برنامه رو دیدم اخرش مجری گفت 98 درصد گفتن سخت بوده

----------


## mortezajafari76

اینا تکلیفشون با خودشون مشخص نیست من زدم 4 ولی نمیدونم سخت میشده 4 یا آسون ....به هر حال چیزی که اهمیت داره امسال دارن واقعا سخت میدن امتحانا رو هرچقدرم بخونی فایده نداره هم دینی سخت بود هم جبر ماها ولی خدایی جبر رو توی هیچ امتحان نهایی اینطوری نداده بودن ...خیلی زورم میاد ... :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## صبوادلا

من تا حالا گند زدم
دینی19
زمین 19/25 یا هم 19/5

----------


## طراوت

> من تا حالا گند زدم
> دینی19
> زمین 19/25 یا هم 19/5


صبولدا منم  :Yahoo (19): ((((
اصن باورم نمیشد اینطوری بشه  :Yahoo (19): (
چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ امتحاناش ک خیلییییییییی آسون بود چرا من انقددددرررر ....
دوست دارم زمین باز ش برم توش  :Yahoo (19): 
خدااااااااا چرا همه چیز داره عوض میشه
دلم میخواد ی اقیانوس گریه کنم  :Yahoo (19): 
ب مامانم اینا گفتم 20 اگه بقیشو 20 نشم چقدر بد میشه  :Yahoo (19): (

 :Y (455):  :Y (455):  :Y (455):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):

----------


## LimOoOoOoO

> صبولدا منم ((((
> اصن باورم نمیشد اینطوری بشه (
> چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ امتحاناش ک خیلییییییییی آسون بود چرا من انقددددرررر ....
> دوست دارم زمین باز ش برم توش 
> خدااااااااا چرا همه چیز داره عوض میشه
> دلم میخواد ی اقیانوس گریه کنم 
> ب مامانم اینا گفتم 20 اگه بقیشو 20 نشم چقدر بد میشه (


خب بشین واسه بقیه ش تلاش کن...

----------


## طراوت

> خب بشین واسه بقیه ش تلاش کن...


نمیشه
من اصن با این کلمه بیگانم
من همیشه با روزی 2 ساعت خوندن سخت ترین امتحانا رو 20 میشدم
این امت های چرت اصن در حد من نبود
ه
البته فکر کنم الان دیگه باید بگم من در حد اینا نیستم  :Yahoo (19): (((((((((((((
خدایا کاش ت سر امت پیشم میشستی
چرا دارم انقدر راحت میدون خالی میکنم
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## LimOoOoOoO

> نمیشه
> من اصن با این کلمه بیگانم
> من همیشه با روزی 2 ساعت خوندن سخت ترین امتحانا رو 20 میشدم
> این امت های چرت اصن در حد من نبود
> ه
> البته فکر کنم الان دیگه باید بگم من در حد اینا نیستم (((((((((((((
> خدایا کاش ت سر امت پیشم میشستی
> چرا دارم انقدر راحت میدون خالی میکنم
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ن خیرم بیگانه نشدی این حرفات . حقیقتا برات کلیشه ای شدن... این حالی که داری فقد حال تو بدتر میکنی ...

----------


## hossein1377

بابا چتونه ؟؟  :Yahoo (21): 
یکی نوشته گند زدم یکی 19 یکی 19/25

نه تنها گند نزدید بلکه خیلی هم خوبه 

ایشالله بعدی ها بهتر هم میشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## طراوت

> ن خیرم بیگانه نشدی این حرفات . حقیقتا برات کلیشه ای شدن... این حالی که داری فقد حال تو بدتر میکنی ...


بدتر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بدتر از این ک انقدر راحت باختم
انقدر راحت دارم شکستمو باور میکنم
چی بد تر از 20 نشدنه
من...
ه
تموم شد اون دختر
دیگه هیچ وقت نمیتونم برگردم ب اون روزا
من ضعیفم وگرن بعد اینهمه گندی ک زدم دیگه از اتاقم بیرون نمیومدم

----------


## LimOoOoOoO

> بدتر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بدتر از این ک انقدر راحت باختم
> انقدر راحت دارم شکستمو باور میکنم
> چی بد تر از 20 نشدنه
> من...
> ه
> تموم شد اون دختر
> دیگه هیچ وقت نمیتونم برگردم ب اون روزا
> من ضعیفم وگرن بعد اینهمه گندی ک زدم دیگه از اتاقم بیرون نمیومدم


ع ع ع ع خدا اینو نگاه ..... داره چی میگه؟؟؟؟؟

من همینو برات میگم ..خودت تا تهشو بفهم.....

از ماااااااااااااااااست که برماست.....

خدا اینجا نقشش فقط دستع بده داره... هرکیی تلاش کنه جوابشو میده..

----------


## طراوت

> ع ع ع ع خدا اینو نگاه ..... داره چی میگه؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> من همینو برات میگم ..خودت تا تهشو بفهم.....
> 
> از ماااااااااااااااااست که برماست.....
> 
> خدا اینجا نقشش فقط دستع بده داره... هرکیی تلاش کنه جوابشو میده..


اوهوم
من برم با خودم خلوت کنم ببینم چ خصومتی با خودم دارم امشب تموم کنم این دشمنی هارو
بعدشم ی سر ب خدام بزنم دلم برای لبخنداش وقتی براش حرف میزنم تنگ شده
مرسی آقا لیمو
شبت بخیر داداشی
البته بامدادت!!!

----------


## sahoo

واااااااااااااااااااااا
شما چقدددددددددد میخونید
من معلوم نیست جبر قبول میشم یا نه  اونوقت دارید سره 19 شدن گریههه میکنید؟؟؟؟
بس کنید تروخدااا

----------


## mahshad

منم جبرو 20 میشدم اما الان که میبینم یه جا بی دقتی کردم،نیم نمره پر :Y (619): 
ادم دلش میسوزه درسی که میتونسته 20 بیاره ولی بعد بفهمه یه جا بی دقتی کرده.... :Y (636):

----------


## Prison Break

شما دیگه وضعتون خیلی خرابه

ما زمین و دینی رو واسه 20 رفتیم... ولی دینی میشم 15 و زمین 17

عین خیالمم نیست ببین  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Arian_GNTC

وعتصموا بحبل الله جمیعا...
حال:جمیعا
صاحب حال:و در وعتصموا
حواستون باشه...

----------


## mortezajafari76

نتیجه ها که بیاد اینایی که میگن 20 میشیم و اینا معلوم میشن افتادن حالا میگی نه این خط بقیشم مهم نییست.... :Yahoo (79):

----------


## edin

> وعتصموا بحبل الله جمیعا...
> حال:جمیعا
> صاحب حال:و در وعتصموا
> حواستون باشه...


*سوال امتحانه؟:yahoo (4):*:yahoo (4):

----------


## M.AMIN.D

> *سوال امتحانه؟:yahoo (4):*:yahoo (4):


یه نکته خییییییییییییلی مهمه!!!!!!! :Y (617):

----------


## Arian_GNTC

نه بابا سئوال امتحان کجا بود :Yahoo (20): 
من که 20 میشم واقعا آسون بود.
بچه ها سئوال نپرسید فقط چون 2.3 جارو شک دارم منتظر پاسخ نامه ام.
شما هم نظر و نمره ی احتمالیتون رو بیان کنید.

----------


## mahshad

خیییییییییلی اسون بود منم 20 میشم.:yahoo (1):

----------


## alireza241

*استثنائا در مورد این امتحان فقط میتونم بگم:
من دیگه حرفی ندارم!!!!*:yahoo (21):

----------


## hamid3014

میوفتم.............!!!!!:yahoo (2):

----------


## mohammad1326

امتحانش اشتباه داشت...............
تگه دقت کنید توی سوال 11 قسمت الف و شماره 1
داخل پرانتز عین الفعل فاز رو کسره گذاشته که غلطه و باید ضمه باشه................خاک بر سرشون....
چند جا هم مستثنی مفرغ آورده بودن که از کتاب حذف شده...............

----------


## mahshad

> امتحانش اشتباه داشت...............
> تگه دقت کنید توی سوال 11 قسمت الف و شماره 1
> داخل پرانتز عین الفعل فاز رو کسره گذاشته که غلطه و باید ضمه باشه................خاک بر سرشون....
> چند جا هم مستثنی مفرغ آورده بودن که از کتاب حذف شده...............


اره منم فهمیدم ولی نوشتم فزتم با ضمه....

----------


## mahshad

مراقب میگفت اگه غلطه جلوش توضیح بنویس ولی من دیگه ننوشتم

----------


## pompom

خیییییلی آسون بود ولی مثل همیشه بی دقتی کردم:yahoo (2):

----------


## mahshad

راستی من برا سوال 11 الف س2 نوشتم ارض و اخرشو کسره گذاشتم یعنی غلطه؟

----------


## edin

*اره خدایی خیلی آسون بود:yahoo (21):
ولی من تو معنیا غلط دارم* :Yahoo (75):

----------


## pompom

> راستی من برا سوال 11 الف س2 نوشتم ارض و اخرشو کسره گذاشتم یعنی غلطه؟


نه تو کتاب همین بود

----------


## mahshad

> نه تو کتاب همین بود


اخه بعضیا نوشته بودند ارض و اخرشو فتحه گذاشته بودند...

----------


## Arian_GNTC

فِزتم درسته
مهشاد اونی که تو میگی ارض با کسره کاملا درسته منم همینو نوشتم
اگه فتحه بزاری که ماضی میشه
همون کسره درسته

----------


## pompom

> اخه بعضیا نوشته بودند ارض و اخرشو فتحه گذاشته بودند...


وااااای!آره فتحه داره!

----------


## mahshad

> فِزتم درسته
> مهشاد اونی که تو میگی ارض با کسره کاملا درسته منم همینو نوشتم


ا پس من اولیشو غلط دارم:yahoo (19):

----------


## hamid3014

19.75 رو 20 میدن؟؟؟؟:yahoo (4):

----------


## pompom

> 19.75 رو 20 میدن؟؟؟؟:yahoo (4):


مشکلت سر 25 صدمه؟ :Y (721):

----------


## Mr.Dr

*من که واسه "فزتُم" علامتی نذاشتم یعنی نمرشو نمیدن؟؟؟*  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## alireza241

*عاقا من همینجوری دارم میرم جلو، 0/25، 0/25 داره کم میشه! تا الان 18!!!* :Yahoo (117):

----------


## jimnana

> 19.75 رو 20 میدن؟؟؟:yahoo (4):؟


 آره باباااااااااا خخخخخخ :Yahoo (20):  حالا شايد رحمشون اومد 19.5 رو هم 20 دادن :yahoo (4):

بچه ها من ارض اولش فتحه گذاشتم ميدننننننن عايااااا؟؟؟؟ :yahoo (21):

----------


## jimnana

> *من که واسه "فزتُم" علامتی نذاشتم یعنی نمرشو نمیدن؟؟؟*


  نگين كه به خاطره حركه نذاشتن نمره ميرههههه كه ميرم سرمو ميكوبم ديوارررر:yahoo (19):

----------


## mahshad

> آره باباااااااااا خخخخخخ حالا شايد رحمشون اومد 19.5 رو هم 20 دادن :yahoo (4):
> 
> بچه ها من ارض اولش فتحه گذاشتم ميدننننننن عايااااا؟؟؟؟ :yahoo (21):


والا ما هم نمیدونم ولی اخه خیلی بی انصافیه اگه غلط بگیرن چون خود صیغه درسته....

----------


## alireza241

> *من که واسه "فزتُم" علامتی نذاشتم یعنی نمرشو نمیدن؟؟؟*


خوشبینانه به قضیه نگاه کنیم: مصحح ها وقت ندارن، باید سریع تصحیح کنن پس خیلی به علامت دقت نمیکنن! :Yahoo (76): 

بد بینانه بهش نگاه کنیم: مصحح خانم هست، اصلا رحم و مروت نداره، باید دقیق دقیق تصحیح کنه که حق دانش آموز ضایع نشه!:yahoo (21):

----------


## Arian_GNTC

اشکال نداره بابا
شایدم اون درست باشه من که دبیر عربی نیستم
فتحه کجا بود پوم پوم جان علامت عین الفعل رو باید قرار بدی که علامت عین الفعل کسره هست نه فتحه
این مثال کتاب هست ولی تغییر دادن که ما به مشکل بر بخوریم :Yahoo (20): 
اینم مدرکش(ببخشید یکم شولوغه :Yahoo (77): )

دوستان نگران نباشید اگه علامت نزاشته باشید نمره رو میدن من الان با دبیر عربیم تماس گرفتم.

----------


## RojaMdi

بنظر من واسه زبان فارسی فقط فقط باید کتاب پنج بحث نشر الگو رو بخونین.اصلا هم لازم نیست کتاب درسی رو بخونین

----------


## alireza241

خیلی بی انصافی بچه ها‍‍
دانش اموزای  مدارس دیگه مثل شاهد و خیلی جاهای دیگه، بدون مطالعه قبلی با تقلب اونم تقلب آزاد آزاد، نمره های بالا میگیرن!
حالا ماها اینجا داریم سر یه بیست و پنج صدم چم و چونه میزنیم!

----------


## RojaMdi

> خوشبینانه به قضیه نگاه کنیم: مصحح ها وقت ندارن، باید سریع تصحیح کنن پس خیلی به علامت دقت نمیکنن!
> 
> بد بینانه بهش نگاه کنیم: مصحح خانم هست، اصلا رحم و مروت نداره، باید دقیق دقیق تصحیح کنه که حق دانش آموز ضایع نشه!:yahoo (21):


اتفاقا خانوما مهربون تر از اقایون تصحیح میکنن.   :Yahoo (76):

----------


## jimnana

> والا ما هم نمیدونم ولی اخه خیلی بی انصافیه اگه غلط بگیرن چون خود صیغه درسته....


آره والا اون همههههههه مغزمون به كار انداختيم كشف كرديم چه اعلالي داره و .... :yahoo (4):حالا به خاطره يه حركه .... ايشالا كه ميدن

----------


## jimnana

> خیلی بی انصافی بچه ها‍‍
> دانش اموزای  مدارس دیگه مثل شاهد و خیلی جاهای دیگه، بدون مطالعه قبلی با تقلب اونم تقلب آزاد آزاد، نمره های بالا میگیرن!
> حالا ماها اینجا داریم سر یه بیست و پنج صدم چم و چونه میزنیم!



 كدوم بچه هايه شاهد با تقلب نمره ميگيرن ؟؟؟؟ عاغا پس چرا نميذارن ماها تقلب كنيم ماهم شاهديم ديگه :yahoo (21):

----------


## alireza241

> بنظر من واسه زبان فارسی فقط فقط باید کتاب پنج بحث نشر الگو رو بخونین.اصلا هم لازم نیست کتاب درسی رو بخونین


نشر الگو!اونم برای نهایی!!!!!!! :Yahoo (77): 

حتما قید تعریفی هارو زدی که میگی نشر الگو بخونیم! 
پنج بحث فقط برای مباحث دستوری زبان فارسی خیلی عالیه!

----------


## mahshad

> خیلی بی انصافی بچه ها‍‍
> دانش اموزای  مدارس دیگه مثل شاهد و خیلی جاهای دیگه، بدون مطالعه قبلی با تقلب اونم تقلب آزاد آزاد، نمره های بالا میگیرن!
> حالا ماها اینجا داریم سر یه بیست و پنج صدم چم و چونه میزنیم!


مطئنید؟؟؟اخه اینجوری که خیلی بی عدالتیه...

----------


## alireza241

> كدوم بچه هايه شاهد با تقلب نمره ميگيرن ؟؟؟؟ عاغا پس چرا نميذارن ماها تقلب كنيم ماهم شاهديم ديگه :yahoo (21):


والله اینجا که همه با تقلب میان بالا!فک کنم فقط مدرسه های نمونه و تیزهوشان هست که اینجوری نیس!ماکه با شونصد تا دوربین(به قول بچه ها) و شونصد تای دیگه مراقب، امکان تقلب وجود نداره!

----------


## Dr_farid

دوستان منم شاهد درس میخونم ولی اصلا بهمون نمره نمیدن و نمیشه تقلب کرد.بعدشم دانش آموزای شاهد که الان تویه حوزه امتحانیشون جای دیگه هست

----------


## mahshad

کنکور همه چیزش بی عدالتیه،امتحان نهاییشم همینطوره....

----------


## alireza241

> مطئنید؟؟؟اخه اینجوری که خیلی بی عدالتیه...


متاسفانه هست! تازه اینا به کنار!
بزرگترین ظلمی که در حق ما میشه توی حوزه های تصحیح هست!
اینجا ها خیلی ها نمره های تکشون میشه نمره های دورقمی بالا!
برای همین نباید تاثیر نهایی برای کنکور بره بالا! یا اگه هم میره، سطح سوالای نهایی بالا بره که واقعا دانش آموز درس خون بره برای کنکور!

----------


## jimnana

> دوستان منم شاهد درس میخونم ولی اصلا بهمون نمره نمیدن و نمیشه تقلب کرد.بعدشم دانش آموزای شاهد که الان تویه حوزه امتحانیشون جای دیگه هست


دقيقن اصن امكانه تقلبو اينا نيس  ... حوزه هم كه عوض شده خيلي بد شده :yahoo (2):

----------


## mahshad

> متاسفانه هست! تازه اینا به کنار!
> بزرگترین ظلمی که در حق ما میشه توی حوزه های تصحیح هست!
> اینجا ها خیلی ها نمره های تکشون میشه نمره های دورقمی بالا!
> برای همین نباید تاثیر نهایی برای کنکور بره بالا! یا اگه هم میره، سطح سوالای نهایی بالا بره که واقعا دانش آموز درس خون بره برای کنکور!


فکر میکنید اگه سطح سوالا هم بره بالا نمیشه کاری کرد،اونم تو حوزه درستش میکنند

----------


## mahshad

> دقيقن اصن امكانه تقلبو اينا نيس  ... حوزه هم كه عوض شده خيلي بد شده :yahoo (2):


بچه ها کاری به مدرسه نداره حوزه تا حوزه فرق داره....

----------


## jimnana

امتحانات نهايي كنكور كلن همشون چرتن و بي انصافي ميشه توشون  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## alireza241

بچه ها خبر دقیق و موثق ندارین که تاثیر نهایی توی کنکور تعیین شده  یا نه؟زیاد شده یا همون 25درصد مونده؟

----------


## Arian_GNTC

یا امام زاده بیژن شما مگه تقلب میکنید؟
تقلب تو خون من نیست.
یه بار یه نفر ازم تقلب خواست پارسال تو امتحانای خرداد،بهش نرسوندم بعد امتحان بزن بزن شد:yahoo (94):
بچه های تجربی اینا به کنار،زیستو بچسبید :Y (742): 
آقا هرکی سئوالی اشکالی داشت،چه تو درسای عادی چه تو ژنتیک،پیغام خصوصی مطرح کنه حتما پاسخ میدم :Yahoo (72):

----------


## mahshad

وای ما حسابان داریم،خدا بخیر بگذرونه :Yahoo (117):

----------


## mahshad

> بچه ها خبر دقیق و موثق ندارین که تاثیر نهایی توی کنکور تعیین شده  یا نه؟زیاد شده یا همون 25درصد مونده؟


هنوز معلوم نیست ممکنه تا سال بعد که ما کنکوریم زیادترم بشه

----------


## jimnana

ايولللللل زيست داريمممم اخ جون ....  :Yahoo (32):

----------


## alireza241

بچه ها برای حسابان چیکار میکنین؟؟؟؟
ماکه معلممون این فیروزبخش هست کلی نکته کنکوری گفته ولی برای نهایی نمیخوام بخونمشون!
راه حلی دارین؟

----------


## mahshad

> بچه ها برای حسابان چیکار میکنین؟؟؟؟
> ماکه معلممون این فیروزبخش هست کلی نکته کنکوری گفته ولی برای نهایی نمیخوام بخونمشون!
> راه حلی دارین؟


من که فقط کتابو با جزوه معلم،نکته کنکوری به درد نمیخوره....بعدشم سوالا نهایی رو حل میکنم

----------


## Mr.Dr

*فکر نکنم دیگه بیشتر از این بشه
آخه خوده کنکور کمِ کمش 20 % از سومه که چون تأثیر مستقیمه جمعاً میشه 45% که این یعنی سوم از پیش مهمتره
پس اگه کمتر نشه بیشتر نمیشه*

----------


## Prison Break

حوزه ما هم تقلب میشه کرد اما فکر کنم دوربین هم دارن
مثلاً طبقه ای که ما هستیم مراقبش خوبه کاری نداره زیاد سرش تو کار خودشه ولی بقیه طبقه ها و کلاس ها گیر اند اکثرا

-----

زیست رو کجای دلم بزارم... فصل 9 و 10 مخصوصاً !!

----------


## Arian_GNTC

جیمانا بهت پیشنهاد میدم حتما سئوالای نهایی خرداد 88 رو حل کنی
به همه ی دانش آموزای تجربی حل نهایی 88 رو پیشنهاد میکنم.
سطح سئوالا واقعا مفهومی و ترکیبی هست و بارم بندی هم مثل همیشه 25 صدم به 25 صدم.
بدون شک امسال سئوال ها واقعا سخت و مفهومی هستن و باید خوب کتاب رو بخونید،چیزیو حفظ نکنید فقط بفهمید.
به غیر از فصل 4 که هورمون هاست که بیشترش حفظیه
البته اونجا هم یک سری تکنیک هست،مثلا میگیم کورتیزول و آلدوسترون هر دوتاشون نمک دوستن،یعنی هر کاری میکنن تا نمک تو بدن بمونه.
یا به عنوان مثال توی فصل 11 ،میگیم هفته ی دوم
هفته ی دوم رو به صورت عدد مینویسیم یعنی 72
حالا 7 رو منهای 2 میکنیم میشه 5،از این پنج این استنباط میشه:پنج پرده
که شامل کوریون آمنیون مزودرم آندو درم و اکتو درم میشه
حالا 7 رو به علاوه ی 2 میکنیم میشه نه.از این ن،ناف و بند ناف استنباط میشه،همه این ها در هفته ی دوم حاملگی.
این تکنیک 72 واسه یکی از مدرس های مطرح زیست هست.
کلا از این تکنیکا زیاد هست  :Y (579):

----------


## edin

*بچه ها حسابان فصل یک و دو رو بخونیم انگار همه رو خوندیم:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):من میخوام امروز همش بخوابم:yahoo (21):آیا وقت میشه فردا و پس فردا  تموم کنم؟:yahoo (4):*

----------


## M.AMIN.D

> راستی من برا سوال 11 الف س2 نوشتم ارض و اخرشو کسره گذاشتم یعنی غلطه؟


نه!!!!! درسته!!!!! :Yahoo (107):

----------


## alireza241

> *بچه ها حسابان فصل یک و دو رو بخونیم انگار همه رو خوندیم:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):من میخوام امروز همش بخوابم:yahoo (21):آیا وقت میشه فردا و پس فردا  تموم کنم؟:yahoo (4):*


کار نشد نداره! حتی میتونی شب امتحان حسابان تا صبح تمومش کنی! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## edin

> کار نشد نداره! حتی میتونی شب امتحان حسابان تا صبح تمومش کنی!


*کاری که دیشب سرم اومد با معنی درس های عربی :yahoo (4):*:yahoo (4):

----------


## M.AMIN.D

> جیمانا بهت پیشنهاد میدم حتما سئوالای نهایی خرداد 88 رو حل کنی
> به همه ی دانش آموزای تجربی حل نهایی 88 رو پیشنهاد میکنم.
> سطح سئوالا واقعا مفهومی و ترکیبی هست و بارم بندی هم مثل همیشه 25 صدم به 25 صدم.
> بدون شک امسال سئوال ها واقعا سخت و مفهومی هستن و باید خوب کتاب رو بخونید،چیزیو حفظ نکنید فقط بفهمید.
> به غیر از فصل 4 که هورمون هاست که بیشترش حفظیه
> البته اونجا هم یک سری تکنیک هست،مثلا میگیم کورتیزول و آلدوسترون هر دوتاشون نمک دوستن،یعنی هر کاری میکنن تا نمک تو بدن بمونه.
> یا به عنوان مثال توی فصل 11 ،میگیم هفته ی دوم
> هفته ی دوم رو به صورت عدد مینویسیم یعنی 72
> حالا 7 رو منهای 2 میکنیم میشه 5،از این پنج این استنباط میشه:پنج پرده
> ...


باریکلللللا استاد آرامش اصل!!!!!!!

----------


## Dr.Arash

سلام به نظرتون میشه زیستو یه دور زد تا شنبه ؟ 
 :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (13): :yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):

----------


## M.AMIN.D

بچه ها :Y (755):  به نظرتون امسال سوالای زیست در چه سطحی خواهد بود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Arian_GNTC

فوق سخت امین جان
ایکس ایکس شما امروز 4 فصل اول رو بخون
فردا 4 فصل ژنتیک
پس فردا 9 و 10 و11 که نیاز به مطالعه و تمرکز بیشتری دارن
موفق باشی

----------


## edin

*یا خدا چه میکشین با زیست* :Yahoo (77):

----------


## M.AMIN.D

> *یا خدا چه میکشین با زیست*


رنج دکتر شدنو!!!!!! :Y (623):  :Y (503):  :Y (460):

----------


## Arian_GNTC

پاسخ نامه اومد
http://aee.medu.ir/aee/aeeDocs/misc/.../n930231.1.pdf

----------


## Arian_GNTC

هاها
نوشته حرکت مهم نیست:yahoo (94):
20 میشم :Y (698):

----------


## M.AMIN.D

منم اگه خدا بخواد 20 میشم!!!! :Yahoo (107):

----------


## pompom

گفته میشود با روایت میشود فرق میکنه؟؟:yahoo (21):

----------


## pompom

فقط علامت فزتم مهم نیست؟ یا هر دو؟

----------


## M.AMIN.D

> گفته میشود با روایت میشود فرق میکنه؟؟:yahoo (21):



بستگی به مصحح داره!!!! :Yahoo (41):

----------


## johnny

دوستان معنی رو زیاد گیر میدن؟

----------


## mister_ali

> من که فقط کتابو با جزوه معلم،نکته کنکوری به درد نمیخوره....بعدشم سوالا نهایی رو حل میکنم



به نظرم اول تمرینا بعد جزوه بعدش دوسالانه..بعد هم نمونه سوال نهایی...

----------


## mister_ali

گلو گیر شد..من نوشتم چه بسا آب زلال در گلوی فرد تشنه ای پیر کند ...نمره میدن به نظرتون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## jimnana

19.5ميشمممم اهههههه خواستم بنويسم اغنيا ولي نميدونم چرا نوشتم مترفون  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## M.AMIN.D

> دوستان معنی رو زیاد گیر میدن؟


فک نکنم!!!!! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## johnny

> گلو گیر شد..من نوشتم چه بسا آب زلال در گلوی فرد تشنه ای پیر کند ...نمره میدن به نظرتون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تقریبا مث هم نوشتیم:yahoo (4):...اگه معنی رو زیاد گیر ندن خوب میشه

----------


## mister_ali

> دوستان معنی رو زیاد گیر میدن؟


خدا کنه گیر ندن.......من یکی از اون 1 و 2 هارو غلط زدم  اگه نبینن .و معنی هم گیر ندن20 میشم...

----------


## M.AMIN.D

> گلو گیر شد..من نوشتم چه بسا آب زلال در گلوی فرد تشنه ای پیر کند ...نمره میدن به نظرتون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


چرا که نه!!!!!!!!!!! فک نکنم گیر بدن!!!!! :Yahoo (107):

----------


## mister_ali

خدا کنه حسابان هم مثل عریی آسون بیاد....اگه عربی سخت میومد خیلی بد بود ...مثل 88 یا 90 اما خدا روشکر طراحش انسان بود

خیلی حال کردم واسه تحلیل صرفی ..واسه هر رو هم 13 تا نوشتم...حال کردم یعنی

----------


## mister_ali

> چرا که نه!!!!!!!!!!! فک نکنم گیر بدن!!!!!



به امید خدا اون 0.25 صدم دیگه هم مصصح خسته باشه نبینش :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## M.AMIN.D

> خدا کنه گیر ندن.......من یکی از اون 1 و 2 هارو غلط زدم  اگه نبینن .و معنی هم گیر ندن20 میشم...


کاشکی منم به اندازه تو خوشبین بودم!!!!! :Yahoo (23):

----------


## johnny

دوستان اون *سبحانَ الله* نمیتونست نقش منادی مضاف رو بگیره؟!

----------


## mister_ali

> کاشکی منم اندازه تو خوشبین بودم!!!!!


اگه مصصح زن نباشه امکان داره ولی زن ها گیر میدن.پارسال هندسه یکی از دوستام 12 گرفته بود .اعتراض زد شد 18.5

----------


## M.AMIN.D

> دوستان اون *سبحانَ الله* نمیتونست نقش منادی مضاف رو بگیره؟!


نچ!!!!!!! آقای ربنا!!!!!!! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mister_ali

> دوستان اون *سبحانَ الله* نمیتونست نقش منادی مضاف رو بگیره؟!


کلمه سبحان هر جا و به هر صورت مفعول مطلق محسوب میشه.دبیرمون گفته ....

----------


## johnny

> نچ!!!!!!! آقای ربنا!!!!!!!


ربَّنا درست بود!
-----------
در ضمن دوستان حسابان سال 88 و 89 کتاب تغییر کرده و اون سوالا رو نیاز نیست حل کنید چون بیشتر مربوط به سال چهارم میشن!

----------


## M.AMIN.D

> ربَّنا درست بود!
> -----------
> در ضمن دوستان حسابان سال 88 و 89 کتاب تغییر کرده و اون سوالا رو نیاز نیست حل کنید چون بیشتر مربوط به سال چهارم میشن!


اونقت چرا وهاب اشتباه بود؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!! :Y (767):

----------


## johnny

> اونقت چرا وهاب اشتباه بود؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!


کسی نگفت وهاب اشتباست...به طراح سوال نهایی مراجعه کن!

----------


## M.AMIN.D

> کسی نگفت وهاب اشتباست...به طراح سوال نهایی مراجعه کن!


من دیشبم بهت گفتم این سوال مشابه سوال 10 نهایی 90!!!!! دوتاش درسته یکیش غلط!!! باید اون غلطرو انتخاب کنی!!!!!!! :Yahoo (107):

----------


## Prison Break

الاغنیا و المترفون جفتشون درست اند واسه چی توی کلید فقط الاغنیا هست؟!!!

ما نوشتیم مترفون.. البته خواستم اون یکی هم بنویسم اما دیدم این کافیه.
اگه غلط بگیرن نامردیه چون جفتش درسته من به هوای اینکه اون یکی رو نوشتم دیگه الاغنیا رو ننوشتم

پاسخ نامه هم درک مطلب قسمت ج مشکل داره

میگه چگونه فرزندانش روانه جنگ شدند؟ در جواب کلید اومده فرزندانش روانه جنگ شدند در صورتی که جواب مکبرین و مهللین

----------


## johnny

> من دیشبم بهت گفتم این سوال مشابه سوال 10 نهایی 90!!!!! دوتاش درسته یکیش غلط!!! باید اون غلطرو انتخاب کنی!!!!!!!


سوال 10 نهایی 89 هستش!

صورت سوال اینه اِنتَخب صحیح....گزینه غلط رو نمیاد تو اینطور سوالی بده!

----------


## Baaraan

شما بگین کسیکه توی جبر جای a*b  b*aرو رسم کنه باید چه خاکی تو سرش بریزه...

----------


## johnny

> شما بگین کسیکه توی جبر جای a*b  b*aرو رسم کنه باید چه خاکی تو سرش بریزه...


تمرین...تمرین...تمرین!:yahoo (4):

----------


## faraz007

> الاغنیا و المترفون جفتشون درست اند واسه چی توی کلید فقط الاغنیا هست؟!!!
> 
> ما نوشتیم مترفون.. البته خواستم اون یکی هم بنویسم اما دیدم این کافیه.
> اگه غلط بگیرن نامردیه چون جفتش درسته من به هوای اینکه اون یکی رو نوشتم دیگه الاغنیا رو ننوشتم
> 
> پاسخ نامه هم درک مطلب قسمت ج مشکل داره
> 
> میگه چگونه فرزندانش روانه جنگ شدند؟ در جواب کلید اومده فرزندانش روانه جنگ شدند در صورتی که جواب مکبرین و مهللین


نه دوست من اخر پاسخ نامه مینوسه همکار محترم هر حواب مشابهی رو قبول کنید حتما نباید مثه کلید باشه اما اگه کارت گیره یک خانم طراح باشخصیت بیفته دیگه من برات متاسفم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Baaraan

> تمرین...تمرین...تمرین!:yahoo (4):


نه حواس پرتیه...که با تمرینم درست نمیشه

----------


## johnny

> نه حواس پرتیه...که با تمرینم درست نمیشه


خب حواس پرتی با تمرین برطرف میشه!

----------


## Baaraan

> خب حواس پرتی با تمرین برطرف میشه!


خدا کنه...

----------


## امیرکونی مادر

*امیر *****

----------


## mohammad1326

سلام 
چقد غلط داشت امتحانش.....اه
1-سوال 1 قسمت ب ملوکنا رو پادشاهان معنی کرده..........اشتباهه
ی سوال :اگه ما رو ننویسی گیر میدن؟
سوال 3 قسمت ج هم دوستمون گفتن قسمت د هم بنظر میشه روانه شدند..........
اگه سوال 12 قسمت 2 برای فعل محذوف ننویسیم کلا کم میشه؟؟؟؟
وهاب چرا میشه خبر ان؟؟؟؟؟؟خبر معمولیه که.......................

----------


## Prison Break

سوال درک مطلب قسمت ج کلاً مشکل داره و جواب کلید غلط هست!!!!

----------


## mister_ali

> سوال درک مطلب قسمت ج کلاً مشکل داره و جواب کلید غلط هست!!!!


اره باید مهیللن و مکبرین اضافه شه....

----------


## mister_ali

آقا تممیر مفردشو ننوشتم.....خبر هم ننمئشتم خبر ان فقط نوشتم خبر و مرفوع ممکنه غلط بگیرن اخه همش 0.25 صدمه اگه کم کنه خییلی ادمه تخسی بوده....

----------


## M.AMIN.D

> سوال 10 نهایی 89 هستش!
> 
> صورت سوال اینه اِنتَخب صحیح....گزینه غلط رو نمیاد تو اینطور سوالی بده!


دقیق تر نگاه کن!!!!!!! جایی که نوشته فر المشکون!!! همون سوال 10 نهایی خرداد 90!!!!!! :Yahoo (107):

----------


## mister_ali

> نه حواس پرتیه...که با تمرینم درست نمیشه


دقت سر جلسه و درست خوندن سوال، جواب میده...میشه...
البته من خودم حداقل 6 رو 6 خالی خوندم با اینکه خیلی دقت کردم...

----------


## johnny

> سلام 
> چقد غلط داشت امتحانش.....اه
> 1-سوال 1 قسمت ب ملوکنا رو پادشاهان معنی کرده..........اشتباهه
> ی سوال :اگه ما رو ننویسی گیر میدن؟
> سوال 3 قسمت ج هم دوستمون گفتن قسمت د هم بنظر میشه روانه شدند..........
> اگه سوال 12 قسمت 2 برای فعل محذوف ننویسیم کلا کم میشه؟؟؟؟
> وهاب چرا میشه خبر ان؟؟؟؟؟؟خبر معمولیه که.......................


انَّ از حروف مشبه بالفعل هست و وهاب هم خبرش هست که مرفوعه

محذوف فک نکنم مشکلی داشته باشه

اون روانه شدند هم منم همینو نوشتم منتهی منظورش معنی خود اندفع بوده احتمالا

----------


## ALONE MAN

*زیست*
*...................
...............
.........
......
...
.*

----------


## ALONE MAN

> فوق سخت امین جان
> ایکس ایکس شما امروز 4 فصل اول رو بخون
> فردا 4 فصل ژنتیک
> پس فردا 9 و 10 و11 که نیاز به مطالعه و تمرکز بیشتری دارن
> موفق باشی


*سلام
بعد کی دور دوم رو بزنن بچه ها؟
چند نمونه سوال مفهومی بزار.....منظورت از مفهومی چیه؟حالا از کجا میدونی فوق فوق فوق سخت میاد؟*

----------


## mahshad

> آقا تممیر مفردشو ننوشتم.....خبر هم ننمئشتم خبر ان فقط نوشتم خبر و مرفوع ممکنه غلط بگیرن اخه همش 0.25 صدمه اگه کم کنه خییلی ادمه تخسی بوده....


فکرنکنم منم ننوشتم مهم نقششه،منم ننوشتم

----------


## mohammad1326

> انَّ از حروف مشبه بالفعل هست و وهاب هم خبرش هست که مرفوعه
> 
> محذوف فک نکنم مشکلی داشته باشه
> 
> اون روانه شدند هم منم همینو نوشتم منتهی منظورش معنی خود اندفع بوده احتمالا


مگه انک انت الوهاب نیست؟؟
خوب ک میشه اسم ان و انت هم میشه خبرش و محلا مرفوع................وهاب باید خبر انت باشه.......

----------


## طراوت

وای بچه ها باورتون میشه برای اولین بار تو کل دوران تحصیلیم ک عربی بوده عربیمو 20 میشم

وای خدایا شکرت

مرسی اگه اون شب و فرداش شما ها نمیومدین با هام حرف بزنید تا آخر با فاز منفی میرفتم

آجیا و داداشیا ی گلم بیاین دیگه قول بدیم واقعا واسه کنکورمون این ی سالو تلاش کنم ک ایشالله هممون عاااااااااااااالی نتیجه بگیریم

دیگه هر چی ب خودمون بدی کردیم بسه

بیاین دیگه گذشتمونو فراموش کنیم و خودمونو ببخشیم برای آینده پر انرژژژژژژژژژژییییییییی بریم جلو

----------


## Arian_GNTC

> *سلام
> بعد کی دور دوم رو بزنن بچه ها؟
> چند نمونه سوال مفهومی بزار.....منظورت از مفهومی چیه؟حالا از کجا میدونی فوق فوق فوق سخت میاد؟*


ببین فکر من اینه که امسال شیوه ی سئوالات بر میگرده به سال 88،یعنی واقعا مفهومی و 25 صدم به 25 صدم.چرا؟چون 25 یا 30 درصد مثبت و منفی داریم،و اینا این 25 درصد یا 30 درصد زیستو الکی به همه نمیدن و بر عکس سعی میکنن کسی نتونه بگیره.
88 هم مفهومی و ترکیبی بود هم اگه یک کلمه جا مینداختی یا کلیدی ترین کلمه ی جواب رو نمی گفتی نمره نمیدادن.
تو 88 اگه 10 سال اخیر رو حل میکردی نمیتونستی نمره کامل بگیری.
داداش من 88 نهایی داشت،معدل کلشم تو نهایی شد 19.63،که این کم شدن به خاطر زبان فارسی و زیست بود که زیستشو 19 شد.
زیست داداشم فوق العاده خوبه و اصلا رقیب نداره،کنکورم 83 درصد زد :Yahoo (83): 
توصیه می کنم خوب کتاب رو بخونید و فقط به حل نمونه سئوال بسنده نکنید و خواهشا مفهومی بخونید.به جاهایی که اهمیت کم تری هم دارن توجه کنید،مثل فعالیت ها،متن خود فعالیت ها،تفکر نقادانه ها و و و...
یه چندتا سئوال بهتون میدم حل کنید.
توجه:دوستان پیش دانشگاهی و کنکوری خواهشا جواب ندن این سئوال های برای دوستان سال سوم هست که نهایی دارن مثل خودم.
توجه 2:خواهشا با استفاده از اطلاعات خودتون جواب بدید و از کتاب چیزی رو نبینید تا سطحتون رو تعیین کنم.
توجه 3بچه ها خواهشا جواب هاتون رو تو پیغام خصوصی مطرح کنید تا همه بتونن فرصت کنن جواب بدن،امشب جواب کامل با ریز بارم رو قرار میدم.،کامل هم جوابتون رو بدید و تنبلی نکنید.
1..کدام هورمون گیاهی خواب جوانه انتهایی گیاه را از بین میبرد؟
2.دانه ی گرده رسیده ی شاهپسند شامل چند سلول است؟
3.در آمیزش خودلقاحی RWAa،چند نوع ژنوتیپ نو ترکیب دیده میشود؟
4.یک گامت ملخ نر دارای یک کروموزوم اضافی جنسی است،جدا نشدن کروموزوم ها در کدام مرحله انجام شده است؟
5.جسم زرد چه هورمون هایی ترشح می کند؟
6.آنتروزوئید نهان زادان آوندی با چه تقسیمی تولید میشود؟
7.در چه صورت در یک دودمانه بیماری نمیتواند مربوط به زالی یا هموفیلی باشد؟(فقط با ذکر یک دلیل)
8.رابط بین دو نیم کره های مخ گوسفند ------------و ---------------- میباشد.
9.به کمک ---------و یکی میله ی همزن میتوان dna سلول های پیاز رو استخراج کرد.
10.گیرنده ی آنتی ژن برای شناسایی آنتی ژن های سطح سلول های سرطانی معمولا توسط کدام سلول ساخته می شود؟
11.کدام قسمت ساقه مغز به هیپوتالاموس نزدیک تر است؟
12.دلیل ایجاد بیماری پارکینسون چیست؟
13.شکستن پروتئین برای کسب انرژی از اعمال کدام هورمون یا هورمون هاست؟
14.در مورد تیروکسین:
الف)گیرنده اش در کجا قرار دارد؟
ب)از کجا ترشح میشود؟
ج)جنس هورمون تیروکسین چیست؟
سئوالات صحیح یا غلط:
الف)فقط هیستون ها در فشرده شدن DNA نقش دارند.
ب)در انگور 3n،اگر سلول در مرحله ی G2 باشد،برای تمامی صفات 6 ژن وجود دارد.
پ)در جهش مضاعف شدن،بعضی از الل های موجود در سلول دو برابر می شود.
ت)سیتوکینز عمع جانداران در پایان میوز I انجام می شود.
15)کدام مورد یا موارد در یک دختر یک ساله ی سالم دیده میشود؟
1.سلول دارای یک کروموزوم X
2.سلول ماهیچه مخطط دارای کمبرند پروتئینی
3.سلول دارای بیش از یک مولکول DNA
دوستان جواب سئوالات رو شب میزارم رو سایت،جواب هاتون رو تو پیغام خصوصی بگید.از رفقا هرکی خواست شمارشو بده باهم تبادل اطلاعات کنیم و بعد هر امتحان گفت و گو داشته باشیم.

----------


## طراوت

بچه ها واسه زیست امروز ب نظرم فصلایی ک براتون راحت تره رو بخونید ک ایشالله 4 تا فصل و بخونیم ک استرسمون کم ش فردا هم 4 تا من 3 تا ی آخرو روز جمعه میخونم

بچه ها استرس اینکه سخت باشه یا نباشه رو نداشته باشید

ما تلاشمونو میکنیم اونا اگرم سخت بدن وقتی ما خوب خوندیم آسون میشه

بعدشم سخت تر از امتحانات کلاسی نمیدن گفته شده سخت ترین امتحان واسه پارسال بوده ی نگاه بهش بکونید بعد دیگه استارتو بزنید

ت رو خدا استرس نداشته باشید استرس اصن نمیذاره تلاش کنید

نمرمون هر چی بشه خوبه چون حاصل تلاشمونه پس بیاین واقعا دلمون ب حال خودمون بسوزه ما ها همه لایق برترین بودنیم و همه در نوع خودمون خاص

----------


## Arian_GNTC

میلاد برای دور دوم هم اگر شما پس فردا ساعت 8 صبح شروع کنی،پیش بینی من اینه که 9 و 10 و 11 رو حداکثر تا ساعت 5 تموم میکنی(با احتساب استراحت بینا بین و ناهار)
از 5 تا 6 یا 7 استراحت میکنی،بعدشم کتاب رو به صورت روزنامه وار میخونی،کل کتاب به  صورت روزنامه وار،اما با دقت و هوشیاری،مثلا انگار داری یه خبر مهم رو میخونی.
بعد از این کار نهایی خرداد 92 و نهایی خرداد 88 رو حتما حل کن بقیه رو حل نکردی مهم نیست.
موفق باشی،همه مون موفق باشیم.

----------


## Prison Break

من سعی می کنم زیست رو تا عصر جمعه کامل تموم کنم و از ساعت 5.6 عصر به بعد تا 9.10 شب سوال های نهایی رو بررسی کنم و حل کنم

----------


## طراوت

بچه ها من چند روز پیش ی حرفی اینجا نوشتم ک خیلیییییییییییی پشیمون شدم
ب خدا من اصن منظور بدی نداشتم بعد این مدت فهمیدین دیگه چقدر دوستون دارم و ب معجزه بودن همتون ایمان دارم
پستمو حذف کردم ایشالله اون ذهنیت از دماغ فیل افتادنمم حذف ش
این اسپم نیستا پیرو اون پستست لطفا حذفش نکنید

----------


## ALONE MAN

> میلاد برای دور دوم هم اگر شما پس فردا ساعت 8 صبح شروع کنی،پیش بینی من اینه که 9 و 10 و 11 رو حداکثر تا ساعت 5 تموم میکنی(با احتساب استراحت بینا بین و ناهار)
> از 5 تا 6 یا 7 استراحت میکنی،بعدشم کتاب رو به صورت روزنامه وار میخونی،کل کتاب به  صورت روزنامه وار،اما با دقت و هوشیاری،مثلا انگار داری یه خبر مهم رو میخونی.
> بعد از این کار نهایی خرداد 92 و نهایی خرداد 88 رو حتما حل کن بقیه رو حل نکردی مهم نیست.
> موفق باشی،همه مون موفق باشیم.


*من میخوام امروز هر جور شده 4 یا 5 فصل اولو بخونم حتی تا شب بیداری پیش برم،بعد 2 ساعت بخابم بعد که بیدار شدم تا صبحانه که 9 باشه میخام 5و6 و اگر شد 7 رو بخونم بعد صبحانه که 10 باشه تا 2 7و 8 بخونم بعدش بعد 9و10و11 رو تموم کنم ک فک کنم این فصلا یکم بیشتر طول بکشه چون زیاد نخوندمشون بعد شبش دوباره بیدار میشینم و یه دور این سه درسو میزنم و درسای قبل......امید دارم تا غروب روز جمعه 2 دور زده باشم،ولی باید به قول معروف نابود شم......
موفق باشید
*

----------


## Arian_GNTC

این مناسب نیست از نظر من
کیفیت رو فدای کمیت نکن رفیق.
به نظر من همون برنامه ای که بهت گفتم.
حالا بازم خودت میدونی هر کس برای خودش برنامه ای داره ممکنه تو با برنامه ی خودت راحت تر باشی.
من خودم هنوز شروع نکردم،20:15 شروع میکنم و هدفم 4 تا فصل اول هست،البته خوندن من بیشتر جنبه ی دوره داره چون حداقل 40 بار کتاب رو در طول سال به طور کامل خوندم و کاملا مسلط هستم.
بازم خودت میدونی،هر جور که میری جلو موفق باشی.

----------


## milad65

> *من میخوام امروز هر جور شده 4 یا 5 فصل اولو بخونم حتی تا شب بیداری پیش برم،بعد 2 ساعت بخابم بعد که بیدار شدم تا صبحانه که 9 باشه میخام 5و6 و اگر شد 7 رو بخونم بعد صبحانه که 10 باشه تا 2 7و 8 بخونم بعدش بعد 9و10و11 رو تموم کنم ک فک کنم این فصلا یکم بیشتر طول بکشه چون زیاد نخوندمشون بعد شبش دوباره بیدار میشینم و یه دور این سه درسو میزنم و درسای قبل......امید دارم تا غروب روز جمعه 2 دور زده باشم،ولی باید به قول معروف نابود شم......
> موفق باشید
> *


داداش یطوری برنامه ریزی کن که اصلا به خوابت لطمه نزنه . کافی بخواب 
من خودم بارها تجربه کردم که هر وقت شب کم بخوابم ، قدرت حافظه و تمرکزم خیلی خیلی کم میشه ، یعنی اصلا نمیتونم مطالب رو حفظ کنم ( اگه حفظ هم کردم زود یادم میره )

بنظر من شب به موقع بخواب عوضش صبح زود پاشو یه ربع ورزش کن که کاملا آماده شی بعدش با خیال راحت بخون 
البته هر طور راحت تری برنامه ریزی کن   :Yahoo (81):

----------


## sahoo

من از اولین امتحان که دینی بود واسه 20 رفتم.........
اما.......
دینی خیلی بشم 17..
جبر 16....
عربی هم...17 یا 18

دیگه واقعا حسش  نیست حسابان و واسه 20 بخونم 
میخوام از این به بعد فقط پاس کنم بره

:yahoo (2)::yahoo (2)::yahoo (2)::yahoo (2):

----------


## mister_ali

> من از اولین امتحان که دینی بود واسه 20 رفتم.........
> اما.......
> دینی خیلی بشم 17..
> جبر 16....
> عربی هم...17 یا 18
> 
> دیگه واقعا حسش  نیست حسابان و واسه 20 بخونم 
> 
> :yahoo (2)::yahoo (2)::yahoo (2)::yahoo (2):


بابا بشین بخون شاید خورد اگه آسون بود که پشیمون میشی که چرا بهتر نخوندی اما هم سخت بود که به مشکل بر میخوری....
میخوام از این به بعد فقط پاس کنم بره

----------


## mister_ali

> فکرنکنم منم ننوشتم مهم نقششه،منم ننوشتم


امید وارم در کل واسه همه درسا مصصح ها خوب باشن

----------


## milad65

دوستایی که فقط به فکر پاس کردن هستن توجه کنن که همین نمره هایی که الان میگیرن سال بعد (با درصدی که هر سال داره بیشترم میشه) تو کنکور تاثیر دارن . 

یعنی به عبارت دیگه* الان با این امتحانا دارید 1/3 سوم کنکورتون رو میدین .*

پس به سادگی از کنار این نمره هایی که میگیرین رد نشین 

اگه بتونین یه معدل خیلی خوب بیارین ، *یه روحیه و انگیزه ی خیلی خیلی بزرگ* میشه واستون برای خوندن کنکور ! 

به امید موفقیت  :Y (694): ،

----------


## ALONE MAN

> داداش یطوری برنامه ریزی کن که اصلا به خوابت لطمه نزنه . کافی بخواب 
> من خودم بارها تجربه کردم که هر وقت شب کم بخوابم ، قدرت حافظه و تمرکزم خیلی خیلی کم میشه ، یعنی اصلا نمیتونم مطالب رو حفظ کنم ( اگه حفظ هم کردم زود یادم میره )
> 
> بنظر من شب به موقع بخواب عوضش صبح زود پاشو یه ربع ورزش کن که کاملا آماده شی بعدش با خیال راحت بخون 
> البته هر طور راحت تری برنامه ریزی کن


اگه 2 بخوابم و صبح 5:30 بیدار شم کافیه؟ بعد از ناهار هم 30 دقیقه خواب؟اینطوری چطوره؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

> دوستایی که فقط به فکر پاس کردن هستن توجه کنن که همین نمره هایی که الان میگیرن سال بعد (با درصدی که هر سال داره بیشترم میشه) تو کنکور تاثیر دارن . 
> 
> یعنی به عبارت دیگه* الان با این امتحانا دارید 1/3 سوم کنکورتون رو میدین .*
> 
> پس به سادگی از کنار این نمره هایی که میگیرین رد نشین 
> 
> اگه بتونین یه معدل خیلی خوب بیارین ، *یه روحیه و انگیزه ی خیلی خیلی بزرگ* میشه واستون برای خوندن کنکور ! 
> 
> به امید موفقیت ،


1/4 نه 1/3. 25% تاثیر داره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## milad65

> 1/4 نه 1/3. 25% تاثیر داره


میدونم دادا برا امسال 25 درصده 

ولی میگن که احتمالش خیلی زیاده واسه سال بعد درصدشو بیشتر کنن .    :Yahoo (17): 

واسه همون تقریبی گفتم 1/3

----------


## milad65

> اگه 2 بخوابم و صبح 5:30 بیدار شم کافیه؟ بعد از ناهار هم 30 دقیقه خواب؟اینطوری چطوره؟


راستشو بخوای نه کافی نیست . 

اگه ساعت یک یا حتی قبل ترش هم بخوابی خیلی بهتره . 

خواب بعد از ظهر رو خوب اومدی ! 30 دیقه خواب بعد از ظهر باعث تجدید انرژی میشه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## M.AMIN.D

بچه ها شما از سوالای طبقه بندی شده درس به درس استفاده می کنید یا به طور کلی بعد از اتمام کتاب سوالای نهایی رو حل میکنین؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Y (463):

----------


## jimnana

> بچه ها شما از سوالای طبقه بندی شده درس به درس استفاده می کنید یا به طور کلی بعد از اتمام کتاب سوالای نهایی رو حل میکنین؟؟؟؟


منم بين اين دو موندم ولي اكثرا صبحه امتحان كه زودتر بلند ميشم اون زمون نمونه سوالايه نهايي رو حل ميكنم ولي احساس ميكنم آدم بعده هر درس حل كنه بهتره

----------


## johnny

> بچه ها شما از سوالای طبقه بندی شده درس به درس استفاده می کنید یا به طور کلی بعد از اتمام کتاب سوالای نهایی رو حل میکنین؟؟؟؟


به نظرم جامع حل بشه بهتره چون درس به درس ذهنت روی یه سری مطالب تمرکز داره و شاید برات حل سوالا راحت بشن ولی وقتی کلی حل کنی باید همه ی مطالبی که یاد گرفتی رو بکار ببری!

----------


## jimnana

> جیمانا بهت پیشنهاد میدم حتما سئوالای نهایی خرداد 88 رو حل کنی
> به همه ی دانش آموزای تجربی حل نهایی 88 رو پیشنهاد میکنم.
> سطح سئوالا واقعا مفهومی و ترکیبی هست و بارم بندی هم مثل همیشه 25 صدم به 25 صدم.
> بدون شک امسال سئوال ها واقعا سخت و مفهومی هستن و باید خوب کتاب رو بخونید،چیزیو حفظ نکنید فقط بفهمید.


ايشالا كه سوالا رو مثله ساله 88 ميدن سوالاتش باحال بودن  به جز يكي دو تاش كه ازون پدر كشا بودن بارمشون ... خعلي نگرونم 		 			 				 



 		اي خدا يني ميشه 20 كامل رو بگيريم  :Y (672):

----------


## Arian_GNTC

من  هنو 3 تا فصل نخوندم:yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.Arash

فعالیت های زیست رو شما میخونین ؟  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Arian_GNTC

100 در صصد

----------


## Dr.Arash

من که نخوندم و نمیخونم . سوالای 92 رو حل کردم حتی یه فعالیت هم نیومده  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Prison Break

ما معلممون امسال داغون بود فصل 9 و 11 رو نصفه نیمه درس داد و فصل 10 هم اصلا درس نداد

کلاً نگاه فصل 10 کردم هیچی نفهمیدم... بنابراین هم اکنون که مرا می بینید بیخیال فصل 10 شدم و نمرشو کامل از دست خواهم داد...

کلاً امسال در مورد زیست اشتباهات زیادی داشتم. تنها درسی بود که باید بیشتر از همه می خوندم ولی کمتر خوندم

----------


## Arian_GNTC

حیف دوست خوب من
حداقل برو وظیفه ی هورمون هارو یاد بگیر.

----------


## jimnana

عجب سوالايي داده بودن زيست ... دوستان چهطور دادين؟؟؟

----------


## pompom

سوال 12 ب چی میشد؟؟؟

----------


## Baaraan

ریاضی ها حسابانو چیکار کردین؟
به نسبت سالهای قبل سطحش بالاتر بود...

----------


## Arian_GNTC

چی بهت گفته بودم جیمانا؟ :Y (446): 
من که 20 میشم

----------


## Arian_GNTC

سئوال 12 ب چی بود؟ sry برگه دم دستم نیست.

----------


## ALONE MAN

به قول دوستمون آقا آؤین نسبت به سال های قبل مخصوصا خرداد92 سختتر و مفهومی تر بود!!!نامردا.............

----------


## Arian_GNTC

چی بهتون گفته بودم بچه ها،گفتم مفهومی بخونید حفظی نخونید یعنی این...
حالا شیمی هم برنامه ی خاصی دارم برای مطالعه.هرکی که مشتاق به دریافت برنامه و همخوانی هست پیغام خصوصی کنه.

----------


## johnny

حسابان خوب بود ولی نسبت به پارسال سخت تر بود!

----------


## pompom

تعداد باز های پورینی؟

----------


## jimnana

> چی بهت گفته بودم جیمانا؟
> من که 20 میشم


آره واقن همين كه سوالا رو ديدم ياده حرفه تو افتادم كه گفته بودي خيلي سخت ميدن راستي اون اسمه جيم ناناس  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## jimnana

> تعداد باز های پورینی؟


من كه 100 نوشتم حالا نميدونم درسته يا نه

----------


## ALONE MAN

> تعداد باز های پورینی؟


100 تا

----------


## ALONE MAN

> چی بهتون گفته بودم بچه ها،گفتم مفهومی بخونید حفظی نخونید یعنی این...
> حالا شیمی هم برنامه ی خاصی دارم برای مطالعه.هرکی که مشتاق به دریافت برنامه و همخوانی هست پیغام خصوصی کنه.


اگر میتونید همینجا بگید تا همه استفاده کنن!!من که تو شیمی هیچ مشکلی ندارم چون از همه درسا بیشتر خوندمو و هر سوالی بدن حل میکنم......

----------


## Arian_GNTC

دوستان جواب دادن دیگه

----------


## pompom

منم 100 نوشتم! :Yahoo (100):

----------


## M.AMIN.D

خیییییلی گندش کردین امتحانو!!!!! مثل سالای قبل بود!!!!!!! شاید ساده تر!!!! :Y (562):

----------


## edin

*اره حسابان نسبت به سال های گذشته مخصوصا پارسال سطحش بالا تر بود
بچه ها سوال 7 رو حل کردید؟ من تا نصفه به زور تونستم حل کنم |||||
تصمیم دارم دیگه پاسخ نامه رو نگاه نکنم...به کل ناامید میشم |||*

----------


## atefe_os

یه سوال اگه  یه امتحان قبول بشیم اما نمرمون خوب نباشه (مثلا 12) میشه شهریور باز امتحان بدیم و نمره جدید  جایگزین بشه؟

----------


## soker

> یه سوال اگه  یه امتحان قبول بشیم اما نمرمون خوب نباشه (مثلا 12) میشه شهریور باز امتحان بدیم و نمره جدید  جایگزین بشه؟


  این طور قانونی نداریم@@@@@@@@@@@@@@:yahoo (4):

----------


## ALONE MAN

> یه سوال اگه  یه امتحان قبول بشیم اما نمرمون خوب نباشه (مثلا 12) میشه شهریور باز امتحان بدیم و نمره جدید  جایگزین بشه؟


سلام نمیدونم ولی تو ذهنم بود این سوال!!!دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنن!! :Yahoo (4): ))

----------


## atefe_os

حسابان  سخت بود منم 7 نصفه حل کردم سوال اخر هم حل نکردم

----------


## jimnana

> سلام نمیدونم ولی تو ذهنم بود این سوال!!!دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنن!!))


اگه اينطور بود كه ديگه خيلي خوش ميگذش بهمون:yahoo (4): فك نميكنممم همچين چيزي باشه

----------


## atefe_os

فک کنم اگر نمیرفتیم امتحان بدیم   شهریور امتحان میدادیم نمره شهوریورم حساب میکردن

----------


## soker

من زیست رو 18 میشم سوال 17 رو میشه راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## soker

> فک کنم اگر نمیرفتیم امتحان بدیم   شهریور امتحان میدادیم نمره شهوریورم حساب میکردن


نه،نمره خرداد در کنکور منظور میشه فقط! :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Arian_GNTC

خیر این امکان وجود نداره.
این امکان برای کسانی وجود داره که نمره تراز رو دریافت نکردن که معمولا 10 هست.
اگه شما 9.75 بگیری میتونی شهریور امتحان بدی.
در ضمن امتحانای شهریور ممکنه نسبت به خرداد سخت تر باشن.

----------


## ALONE MAN

> فک کنم اگر نمیرفتیم امتحان بدیم   شهریور امتحان میدادیم نمره شهوریورم حساب میکردن


دقیقا همینه!!یا میتونستید برید سر جلسه کم مینوشتین و تجدید میشدین بعد برا شهریور بخونین!!من خیلی اینطوری دیدم تازه راحت میتونی 20 بگیری البته اگه طرف زرنگ باشه!!




> من زیست رو 18 میشم سوال 17 رو میشه راهنمایی کنید؟


سوال دم دستم نیست!!!سوال چی بود؟

----------


## soker

> دقیقا همینه!!یا میتونستید برید سر جلسه کم مینوشتین و تجدید میشدین بعد برا شهریور بخونین!!من خیلی اینطوری دیدم تازه راحت میتونی 20 بگیری البته اگه طرف زرنگ باشه!!
> 
> 
> سوال دم دستم نیست!!!سوال چی بود؟


سوال :طرح روبرو از تقسیم میوز را در جاندار نر نشان میدهد

----------


## johnny

> *اره حسابان نسبت به سال های گذشته مخصوصا پارسال سطحش بالا تر بود
> بچه ها سوال 7 رو حل کردید؟ من تا نصفه به زور تونستم حل کنم |||||
> تصمیم دارم دیگه پاسخ نامه رو نگاه نکنم...به کل ناامید میشم |||*


سوال 7 از داخل کتاب بود...2 جواب داشت!

----------


## ALONE MAN

> نه،نمره خرداد در کنکور منظور میشه فقط!


یعنی چی؟؟ی نفر که خرداد 5 بگیره مثلا بعد شهریور 20 بگیره نمره 5 رو تاثیر میدن؟امکان نداره...........

----------


## soker

> یعنی چی؟؟ی نفر که خرداد 5 بگیره مثلا بعد شهریور 20 بگیره نمره 5 رو تاثیر میدن؟امکان نداره...........


اون موقع هر کس دلش بخواد خرداد نمیخونه میره شهریور امتحان! مگه دل بخواهی!!

----------


## mister_ali

بابا حسابان خیلی سختر بود....با اینکه به زور همه رو نوشتم اما بی دقتی................. :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68): تبدیل جمع به ضرب و یه خورده خراب کردم


سوال 1 رو هم انگار اخرش رو اشتباه کردم خود mرو اشتباه در آوردم

----------


## atefe_os

> نه،نمره خرداد در کنکور منظور میشه فقط!


                 فکر نمیکنم اینجوری باشه

----------


## edin

*سوال 17 موازی محور x ها میشد ،شیبش 0 ...باید مشتق سینوس رو میگرفتی و = 0 میذاشتیش...خودمم جواب آخرو اشتباه بدست آوردم*:yahoo (21):

----------


## Arian_GNTC

متافاز 2
4 تتراد
سلول اسپرم تمایز نیافته

----------


## ALONE MAN

> اون موقع هر کس دلش بخواد خرداد نمیخونه میره شهریور امتحان! مگه دل بخواهی!!


پس الان یک نفر تجدید بشه بعد بره شهریور امتحان بده همون نمره خردادو حساب میکنن!!خوب اونا از کجا میخوان بفهمن!!بله همینطوریه!!

----------


## Baaraan

> سوال 7 از داخل کتاب بود...2 جواب داشت!


بعد یکی از جوابهاش مورد قبول بود درسته؟

----------


## Arian_GNTC

پاسخ نامه اومد...
زیستhttp://aee.medu.ir/aee/aeeDocs/misc/.../n930303.2.pdf
حسابانhttp://aee.medu.ir/aee/aeeDocs/misc/.../n930303.1.pdf

----------


## mister_ali

> بعد یکی از جوابهاش مورد قبول بود درسته؟


اره 1  بود........

----------


## h@m!d reza

سلام
حسابان آسون بود ، دوتا منفي اشتباه كردم 19/5  ميشم..... :Yahoo (68):

----------


## johnny

> بعد یکی از جوابهاش مورد قبول بود درسته؟


نه در واقع g(x میتونست 2 تا تابع باشه که خوب هر کدوم رو مینوشتی درست بود.

----------


## edin

> سوال 7 از داخل کتاب بود...2 جواب داشت!


*من فقط جزوه معلممون رو خوندم...اصن کتابو نخوندم...جبر هم همین کارو کردم مشکل داشتم |||||
نتیجه میگیریم تمرینای کتاب تو اولویت باس باشن* :Yahoo (75):

----------


## mister_ali

بابا سوا 17 نامردی من طول نقاطو در آوردم ها اما دیگ وای ها رو ننوشتم...............آخه 0.5 واسه خود نقطه ها گذاشته مسخره.......................

----------


## mister_ali

> *من فقط جزوه معلممون رو خوندم...اصن کتابو نخوندم...جبر هم همین کارو کردم مشکل داشتم |||||
> نتیجه میگیریم تمرینای کتاب تو اولویت باس باشن*


من برعکس 
جبر اصلا جزوه نخوندم......
حسابان هم فقط 2 فصل از جزوه رو خوندم....

----------


## johnny

> بابا سوا 17 نامردی من طول نقاطو در آوردم ها اما دیگ وای ها رو ننوشتم...............آخه 0.5 واسه خود نقطه ها گذاشته مسخره.......................


اه...منم همینکارو کردم:yahoo (21):

----------


## johnny

دوستان اگه به جای 3پی دوم بنویسیم منفی پی دوم غلطه؟

----------


## mister_ali

> دوستان اگه به جای 3پی دوم بنویسیم منفی پی دوم غلطه؟


با عرض تاسف اره چون تو صورت سوال بازه 0 تا 2 پی روگفته

----------


## Dr.Arash

از جلسه اومدن بیرون گفتم زیست 20 میشم . یکم که با دوستام بررسی کردم گفتم 19 میشم . سر راه شد 18 حالا هم که پاسخنامه رو دیدم 17 هم شاید نشم 16 احتمالا . آخه چرا نهایی اینجوریه همه ی امتحانه سر جلسه خوبه بعد میای بررسی پاسخنامه میکنی میبینی که ...  :Yahoo (101):   به نظرتون به نمره 17 زیست تو نهایی باید قید قبولی تو رشته پزشکی رو بزنم دیگه ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):   خواهشا جواب بدید  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## مریم11

بچه ها ما جوابهایی که معلممون بهمون یاد داد با کلید فرق میکنه مثلا من سوال 7 رو اونطور که خانممون گفته نوشتم ولی درسته و با کلید فرق می کنه .
یا سوال4 میتونی xرو ببری اونطرف و سه منهای  xدر نظر بگیری که جواب کاملا درسته و ریشه ایکس 2 درمیاد اما شکل یه ذره متفاوت میشه.
یعنی عـــــــــــــــــــــین کلید صحیح میشه و همه چیزهای درست من غلطه؟اگه نه پس کلید واسه چی میدن؟!

تورو خدا جواب بدین ....اگه راه حلهای درستم رو قبول کنند 19 میشم ولی اگه چیزهتیی که خانممون گفته رو غلط بگیرن 14 میشم که!!

----------


## jimnana

اه فك ميكردم 20 ميشمممم     19.5 ميشم  :Yahoo (62):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  عاغا يني چي من به جايه ترميم نوشتم ساخته شدن دوباره پوشش سلول عصبي بايد نمره بدن ديگهههه

----------


## T@H@76

> اه فك ميكردم 20 ميشمممم     19.5 ميشم  عاغا يني چي من به جايه ترميم نوشتم ساخته شدن دوباره پوشش سلول عصبي بايد نمره بدن ديگهههه


اصن پاسخنامش داغونه. بعضی سوالا چندین جواب میشه واسشون نوشت مثل همین سوال.

----------


## jimnana

يكي ميشه بگه چرا سواله 12 تعداده فسفات ميشه 200؟؟؟؟

----------


## Arian_GNTC

به تعداد نوکلئوتید ما فسفات داریم.
هر نوکلئوتید تو پیوند فسفودی استر 2 فسفات از دست میده و با 1 فسفات در این پیوند شرکت میکنه
به هر قند 5 کربنی و نهایتا به هر نوکلئوتید 1 فسفات po4 3 بار منفی وصله.
در نتیجه-------->200 نوکلئوتید=200 فسفات

----------


## jimnana

> به تعداد نوکلئوتید ما فسفات داریم.
> هر نوکلئوتید تو پیوند فسفودی استر 2 فسفات از دست میده و با 1 فسفات در این پیوند شرکت میکنه
> به هر قند 5 کربنی و نهایتا به هر نوکلئوتید 1 فسفات po4 3 بار منفی وصله.
> در نتیجه-------->200 نوکلئوتید=200 فسفات


واي فرمولاشونو قاطي كردم اههه كاش خودم فك ميكردم روش به جايه استفاده از فرمول  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Arian_GNTC

اشکال نداره جیم نانا(هنوز اسم کوچیکت رو نمیدونم:yahoo (4) :Yahoo (1): 
ایشا الله شیمی رو 20 میشی نگران نباش.

----------


## sahoo

یعنیییییی چیییییییی
این چه پاسخ نامه ای آخه؟؟؟؟؟؟
سوال 8 حسابان رو من 5خط با نمودار و جبری اثبات کردم
اونوقت اینا با 2 کلمه............

----------


## johnny

> یعنیییییی چیییییییی
> این چه پاسخ نامه ای آخه؟؟؟؟؟؟
> سوال 8 حسابان رو من 5خط با نمودار و جبری اثبات کردم
> اونوقت اینا با 2 کلمه............


پاسخ نامه که واقعا تعطیله ولی اگه به روش های دیگه هم ثابت کرده باشی درسته فقط تو سوال 8 مهم اینه از یه راه نقض کننده(حالا مثال نقض یا نمودار) رفته باشی

----------


## mohaddeseh

اهههههههههههه
چقدر بی دقتی کردم 		 			 				:yahoo (19): 			




 19 میشم
در ضمن زمانش به نسبت کم بود!

----------


## milad65

> یعنیییییی چیییییییی
> این چه پاسخ نامه ای آخه؟؟؟؟؟؟
> سوال 8 حسابان رو من 5خط با نمودار و جبری اثبات کردم
> اونوقت اینا با 2 کلمه............


نمودار رو نمیدونم ولی اگه روش جبری رو کامل و درست نوشته باشی نمره اون سوالو میگیری

----------


## v73

سلام
بچه ها به خدا امتحانات نهایی اصلا سخت نیستند؛اگه سوالات امتحانات نهایی رو حل کنید دستتون میاد که اصلا چیز سختی نیست
موفق باشید

----------


## jimnana

> اشکال نداره جیم نانا(هنوز اسم کوچیکت رو نمیدونم:yahoo (4)
> ایشا الله شیمی رو 20 میشی نگران نباش.


 مرسي ايشالا همگي 20 ميشيم حالا يه پيشگويي اينا نداري واسه شيمي كه قراره چهطور بدن ؟:yahoo (4):
راستي بچه ها  برنامه تون واسه شيمي چيه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## salman ironi

چقدر بارم بندی حسابان مسخره است.گفته به روش هندسی حل کنید روش حسابی 0.5 نمره داره آخه چرا؟

----------


## meh.75

امروز کنار مدرسمون جسد یه نفرو پیدا کردن که سوزونده بودنش از وقتی اونو دیدم دیگه نمیتونم درس نگا کنم موندم چه جوری امتحان شیمیو بدم

----------


## T@H@76

بچه ها من کتاب زبانم گم شده،نمیدونم چکار کنم.
به نظرتون چکار کنم واسه زبان؟قواعد رو دارم ولی معنی کلمه ها و مترادف ها و اینجور چیزا تو کتاب بود.

----------


## johnny

> بچه ها من کتاب زبانم گم شده،نمیدونم چکار کنم.
> به نظرتون چکار کنم واسه زبان؟قواعد رو دارم ولی معنی کلمه ها و مترادف ها و اینجور چیزا تو کتاب بود.


یه گام به گام یا یه کتاب کمک درسی از کتابخونه بگیر بشین بخون

----------


## mohamad.b

سلام دوستان ببخشید یه سوال کلی داشتم: من سوم تجربی ام و تا الان امتحان نهایی هایی که دادم 18.75. و 19 بوده.یه نظر کلی بدین که اگه همه امتحانای بعدی رو همین حدود بزنم حداقل رتبه ایی که برای پزشکی(هر دانشگاهی چه ازاد چه...) لازمه بیارم چنده بنظرتون؟میدونم سوال کاملی نیست ولی کلا اساتید پخته یه نظر بدن.تشکر

----------


## Prison Break

> سلام دوستان ببخشید یه سوال کلی داشتم: من سوم تجربی ام و تا الان امتحان نهایی هایی که دادم 18.75. و 19 بوده.یه نظر کلی بدین که اگه همه امتحانای بعدی رو همین حدود بزنم حداقل رتبه ایی که برای پزشکی(هر دانشگاهی چه ازاد چه...) لازمه بیارم چنده بنظرتون؟میدونم سوال کاملی نیست ولی کلا اساتید پخته یه نظر بدن.تشکر


نمره نهایی تاثیرش خیلی کمتر از کنکوره و از روی این چیزا نمیشه گفت

اصل قضیه کنکور شماست نه امتحان نهایی. نمرات امتحان نهایی مثل یه مکمل کنار کنکوره...

پزشکی در سراسری به طور معمول تا 3000 هست در تمام شهر ها... حالا ممکنه از 3000 تا 5000 هم 20 نفر قبول شن اما شانسش خیلی کمه

----------


## Arian_GNTC

یا حضرت بنی هاشم
خخخخخخخخخخ
دیدید آسون بود
دیدید کشکی بود.
من که 20 ام.
فوق العاده بود امتحان
شما هم نظراتتون رو بیان بفرمایید.

----------


## mahshad

> یا حضرت بنی هاشم
> خخخخخخخخخخ
> دیدید آسون بود
> دیدید کشکی بود.
> من که 20 ام.
> فوق العاده بود امتحان
> شما هم نظراتتون رو بیان بفرمایید.


به نظر من که اصلا کشکی نبود

----------


## mahshad

از سالای قبل سخت تر بود....البته ما امسال دبیر شیمیمون افتضاح بود....شایدم به خاطر اون باشه چون هیچی نفهمیدیم

----------


## Prison Break

سخت نبود اما اسون هم نبود!
یه سری جاها نکته داشت و نیاز به دقت

نسبت به سال های قبل سخت تر بود... من سال های قبل رو حل می کردم معمولاً بین 18 تا 20 می شدم. ولی این امتحان رو بین 16 تا 18 میشم! 

یه سری سوالات و بارم بندی هاش مسخره بود. ولی در کل بد نبود...

----------


## edin

*از امتحانای قبلی خیلی اسون تر بود خدایی...ولی بازم غلط دارم ||||| 
سوال یک قسمت پ رو زدم انتالپی سوختن.. ||
بچه ها سوال 7 قسمت ت میشد یونیده یا تفکیک؟*

----------


## mahshad

میشد یونیده....

----------


## mahshad

بچه ها 11 ب چی میشد؟

----------


## صبوادلا

زیست معلم ما یه سوال غلط گفه بود سن درخت گفه بود 4 به خداراس میگم الان به خودش گفتیم میگه به من چه
خدایی زیست سخت نبود؟؟

----------


## Arian_GNTC

یونیده میشد شیوا
بابا کجاش سخت بود هی میگید سخت بود سخت بود

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## mahshad

> *از امتحانای قبلی خیلی اسون تر بود خدایی...ولی بازم غلط دارم ||||| 
> سوال یک قسمت پ رو زدم انتالپی سوختن.. ||
> بچه ها سوال 7 قسمت ت میشد یونیده یا تفکیک؟*


من که به نظرم سالای قبل راحت تر بود

----------


## mahshad

> یونیده میشد شیوا
> بابا کجاش سخت بود هی میگید سخت بود سخت بود
> 
> Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk


اریان معلم خیلی تاثیر داره

----------


## Prison Break

سوال های سال قبل راحت تر بود چون من از 10 تا آزمون که حل کردم هیچکدوم زیر18 نمی شدم
اما اینو ممکنه بشم

سوال هاش یکم مسخره بود. مثلاً برای قانون آواگادرو که مال ترم1 هم بود 1 نمره گذاشته بودند من اون یکی قانون رو نوشتم
یا اون یکی قانون رو من نوشتم هنری
کلاً با شکل مشکل دارم من

یا یه جا توی اون سوالی که گفته بود خود به خودی یا غیر خود به خودی همرو درست نوشتم ولی اون 2 تا دلتای که توی مسئله داده بود یکیش کیلو ژول بود من فکر کردم ژول تبدیل نکردم هواسم نبود

----------


## Dr_farid

خداکنه سوال 7 ت یونیده بشه من زدم یونیده
راستی 15 پ چی میشد؟گرماده هست یا گرماگیر؟

----------


## mahshad

وای منم تبدیل نکردم که

----------


## salman ironi

نسبت به پارسال سخت تر بود انصافا
امسال فقط حسابان و عربی خوب بود بقیه واقعا سخت بود مخصوصا دینی

----------


## Prison Break

میگم که یکم سوالاتش نکته دار و بعضی هاش مسخره بود
ولی نمیشه گفت سخت بود... متوسط ولی سخت تر از سال های قبل

----------


## Arian_GNTC

اهاهاهاها
چیکار.کردید اخه شما
وایسید من برم با pc بیام

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## صبوادلا

منم شاید20 شم
منتظر جوابام هنوز
راستی تو زیست اون درخته چند سال داشت؟؟

----------


## Arian_GNTC

5 سال

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## edin

*نه نسبت به سالای قبل نمیگم...نسبت به امتحانایی که تا حالا دادیم*:yahoo (4):

----------


## mahshad

> *نه نسبت به سالای قبل نمیگم...نسبت به امتحانایی که تا حالا دادیم*:yahoo (4):


اهان از اون نظر

----------


## صبوادلا

بابا معلم ما گفته4 منم به حرف این ...........گوش کردم نوشتم 4 :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mahshad

بچه ها من سوال 6 رو تبدیل نکردم ....چقد کم میشه؟

----------


## Prison Break

تا 1 ساعت دیگه کلید میاد
اما احتمالاً به 0.5 کم میشه

----------


## Arian_GNTC

> بچه ها من سوال 6 رو تبدیل نکردم ....چقد کم میشه؟


همش فکر کنم...
فرمول گیبس رو اگه نوشته باشی 25 صدم میگیری
ولی اگه تبدیل نکنی کل جواب غلط میشه...

----------


## edin

*وااااااااااااای سوال 6 همه رو درست رفتم انرژی رو منفی در اوردممممممممممممممممممممم  مممممممم* :Yahoo (62):

----------


## Arian_GNTC

> بابا معلم ما گفته4 منم به حرف این ...........گوش کردم نوشتم 4


معلم گرامیتون 5 رو از کجاش اورده دقیقا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عزیزم از عقل خودت استفاده میکردی،5 تا حلقه داشت،پس میشه 5 ساله دیگه...

----------


## صبوادلا

4حلقه داشت

----------


## Arian_GNTC

مهشاد اسمم آرین هست نه آریان :Y (549): 
حق با شماست،معلم شیمی ما دکترای شیمی داره:yahoo (4):

----------


## Arian_GNTC

> 4حلقه داشت


اِ
بابا برگه رو که دارین که
برید بشمارید 5 تاست

----------


## mister_ali

سلام بچه ها من 36 رو منفی 36 بدست آوردم 0.25 صدمو جواب آخرو بهم میده یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Arian_GNTC

> سلام بچه ها من 36 رو منفی 36 بدست آوردم 0.25 صدمو جواب آخرو بهم میده یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نه

----------


## صبوادلا

یعنی با اسلحه واستین بالا سرم هم میگم 4 حلقه داره

----------


## Prison Break

5 لایه است دیگه لایه اخر هم حساب میشه

----------


## صبوادلا

4تاس :Y (455): 19 شدم

----------


## Arian_GNTC

> 4تاس19 شدم

----------


## jimnana

ما بيشتر بچه هاي حوزه مون نوشته 4 حلقه هايه درختو چون خيليييي كمرنگ افتاده بودن ميخاييم بريم به مدير حوزه بگيم ببينيم ميتونه يه كاري بكنه يا نه چون واقن بي انصافيه شكله نيافتاده باشه و به خاطر اون غلط بنويسيم :Yahoo (62): 
 سوالايه شيمي كه خوب بود سواله سخت نداشتيم بينشون  فقط اون يونيده نميدونم اصن مربوط به كجايه كتاب بود!!!! اون نقطه  ذوب رو هم فقط قصه گفتم اونجا  ..... من فقط جزوه معلمو خونده بودم كتابو حوصله نكردم بخونم يني وقت نكردم :yahoo (4):

----------


## mahshad

> مهشاد اسمم آرین هست نه آریان
> حق با شماست،معلم شیمی ما دکترای شیمی داره:yahoo (4):


ببخشید اقا ارین....بله خوش ب حالتون

----------


## jimnana

> فایل پیوست 9438


اي خدا دقيقن اون حلقه كوچولويه وسطي واسه ما نيفتاده بود  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## صبوادلا

موافقم

----------


## Arian_GNTC

چشم بصیرت میخواد... :Y (745):

----------


## Prison Break

افتاده اما کم رنگه
برای همه کم رنگ افتاده

----------


## jimnana

> چشم بصیرت میخواد...


  كه اونم ما نداريم :yahoo (4):

----------


## صبوادلا

چه بد شد آرین شما20 میشید

----------


## Arian_GNTC

زیستو؟
بله

----------


## صبوادلا

خوش به حالتون
اون 11 جفت بود یا11عدد

----------


## jimnana

> زیستو؟
> بله


عاغا من دارم احساس ميكنم شما داري همشو 20 ميشي يهو بد نگذره ؟:yahoo (4):  
باو بيا يه دستي به سره ما بكش

----------


## Arian_GNTC

سلول جنسی ملخ نر رو میگید؟
11 عدد ،چون گامت هست دیگه...منظور از سلول جنسی همون گامت هست.

----------


## Arian_GNTC

> عاغا من دارم احساس ميكنم شما داري همشو 20 ميشي يهو بد نگذره ؟:yahoo (4):  
> باو بيا يه دستي به سره ما بكش


کجا همرو جیم نانا
فقط زیست و شیمی رو 20 شدم

----------


## صبوادلا

آخیش

----------


## jimnana

> کجا همرو جیم نانا
> فقط زیست و شیمی رو 20 شدم


من فقط اين 2 رو يادم بودم خب :yahoo (4):

----------


## mohaddeseh

شیمی متوسط بود بعضی سوالاش خیلی شک برانگیز بود
از سال های قبل سخت تر بود.
بچه های پارسال چه شانسی داشتند بیشتر  امتحان هاشون آسون بوده
ولی امسال خیلی سخت میگیرن تا اینجا فقط عربی خیلی آسون بود.

----------


## Arian_GNTC

آقا چیکار میکنه این سازمان سنجش
بابا 100 دقیقه وقت امتحان بود.
9:40 دقیقه همه جا جمع شده برگه ها
چرا پاسخ نامه رو آپلود نمیکننننننننننننننننننننن  ننننن

----------


## jimnana

همه يه آزمونا قراره 100 ديقه باشه وقتشون؟

----------


## Arian_GNTC

نع
بستگی به آزمون داره
زیست ما 110 بود.

----------


## صبوادلا

نه

----------


## jimnana

آخيشششش خيالم راحت شد رياضي و فيزيك  100 ديقه بدن من بدبخت ميشم

----------


## soker

بارم زبان انگلیسی:

درس1:  3

درس2: 3.25

درس3:  3.75

درس4: 10

درس5:  10

درس6:  10

----------


## jimnana

> بارم زبان انگلیسی:
> 
> درس1:  3.25
> 
> درس2: 3.25
> 
> درس3:  3.75
> 
> درس4: 10
> ...



4 و 5 و 6 هر كدوم 10 نمرههههه  :Y (718):

----------


## soker

> 4 و 5 و 6 هر كدوم 10 نمرههههه


آره نمره از 40 هست بارم رو از آموزش و پرورش شهرمون گرفتم مامانم دبیر زبانه به خاطر اون بهش داده بودن!

----------


## edin

*باو این کلید سوالا چرا نمیاد؟ خستم شد دیگه ||||||
حالا هر دفه 10:30 میزدن ها...شانس مائه ||||*

----------


## Arian_GNTC

دارم میمیرم از خستگی

----------


## mohammadi75

اگه جمعشون بزنی میشه 40.25 :yahoo (4):

----------


## Prison Break

> شیمی متوسط بود بعضی سوالاش خیلی شک برانگیز بود
> از سال های قبل سخت تر بود.
> بچه های پارسال چه شانسی داشتند بیشتر  امتحان هاشون آسون بوده
> ولی امسال خیلی سخت میگیرن تا اینجا فقط عربی خیلی آسون بود.


مو به مو تایید میشه
کلاً سال 92 اسون ترین سال نهایی بود کاش ما هم اون موقع نهایی داشتیم

تا اینجا فقط عربی اسون بود بقیه همه سخت تر از سال های گذشته و سوالات شک برانگیز و نکته دار

----------


## pompom

> 4حلقه داشت


 منم 4 تا دیدم تو گام به گام هم 4 نوشته بود.

----------


## mahshad

> مو به مو تایید میشه
> کلاً سال 92 اسون ترین سال نهایی بود کاش ما هم اون موقع نهایی داشتیم
> 
> تا اینجا فقط عربی اسون بود بقیه همه سخت تر از سال های گذشته و سوالات شک برانگیز و نکته دار


صد در صد باهاتون موافقم

----------


## Dr_farid

این کلید شیمی چرا نیومد؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## milad65

درود

پاسخنامه شیمی 

http://aee.medu.ir/aee/aeeDocs/misc/.../n930305.1.pdf

:yahoo (1):

----------


## Dr_farid

اشکال داره که.همین اولش سوال 1 بخش ث

----------


## mohammad1326

اولین اشتباه پاسخنامه: سوال 1 قسمت ث کلا چرت و پرت نوشته.............

----------


## mohammad1326

سوال 13 جواب نداره؟؟؟؟چ جالب.........

----------


## Mr.Dr

سؤال 9 رو من نیومدم یه بار ضربدر 1000 و یه بار تقسیم بر 1000 کنم چون توی راهنمای تصحیح سال های قبل این شکلی نوشته بودن حالا اومدن واسه همین 0.25 گذاشتن :yahoo (21):

----------


## Dr_farid

> سؤال 9 رو من نیومدم یه بار ضربدر 1000 و یه بار تقسیم بر 1000 کنم چون توی راهنمای تصحیح سال های قبل این شکلی نوشته بودن حالا اومدن واسه همین 0.25 گذاشتن :yahoo (21):


واقعا یعنی چی آخه این بخش 0.25 نمره؟
اصلا نوشتن این بخش اجباری نیست و بدون نوشتن اونم جواب بدست میاد.دبیر ما که اصلا هیچ وقت این کارو نکرده که یه بار ضرب در 1000 و یه بار تقسیم بر 1000 بکنه :Yahoo (101): کلا این کار بی معنیه و اختیاری

----------


## hossein1377

امتحانات امسال تشریحی نیست دیگه  :Yahoo (21): 

خیلی تشریحیه  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Baaraan

این چه وضعشه واقعا...2+2 هم تو کلید یه قسمت دیگه داره که ننوشتیش!
همگی دعا کنین یه مصححه کور بیفته گیرمون...

----------


## johnny

> سوال 13 جواب نداره؟؟؟؟چ جالب.........


از اینجا بگیر

----------


## johnny

دوستان 2 سوال:

اینکه خط زدن واحدها در محاسبات استوکیومتری مشکلی نداره که؟:yahoo (4):

سوال 15 ب که پاسخنامه با استفاده از مول و اینا توجیه کرده میشه به جای اون به الکترولیت و یونی بودن یا مولکولی بودن ربطش داد و توجیهش کرد؟!

----------


## jimnana

اه دقيقن قبله بلند شدنم اون سواو كه نوشته بودم يونيده خط زدم نوشتم تفكيك .... اگه اين كارو نميكردم 20 ميشدم  :Y (456):

----------


## hamid3014

امروز یه چیزی شنیدم تعجب کردم !!! میگن 75% تو کل کشور دینی افتادن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ولی منبع خبرشون نفهمیدم چی بود فقط میگفتن یه سایت خبری گفته ....کسی اینو شنیده؟؟؟؟ اگه شنیدین بگین منبع کدوم سایته؟

----------


## Prison Break

دینی من خودم 15 میشم و حتی خیلی از دوستان و اشنایان که از مدارس تیزهوشان و نمونه دولتی و معمولی و ... گرفته اکثراً میگفتن بین 16-17 میشن. ( شاگرد زرنگا )
وای به حال بقیه... 
آمار 75٪ رو نمی دونم ولی قطعاً ٪ زیادی افتادن

----------


## Mr.Dr

نه بابا دیگه اینقدرا هم سخت نبود که 75% بخوان بیفتن
من نمیدونم شما این آمارا رو از کجا گیر میارید
نکنه به جایی وصلید p:

----------


## hamid3014

> نه بابا دیگه اینقدرا هم سخت نبود که 75% بخوان بیفتن
> من نمیدونم شما این آمارا رو از کجا گیر میارید
> نکنه به جایی وصلید p:


گفتم که از یکی از همکلاسی هام شنیدم!!!!!!! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## --mohammad--

بچه های سوم تجربی فردا چهارشنبه امتحان دارن ؟ چی ؟

----------


## atefe_os

زبان چکار کردید بچه ها؟

----------


## soker

> زبان چکار کردید بچه ها؟


خوب بود ببخشید میشه مرتب کنید ها رو بگید؟

----------


## صبوادلا

چرا امسال سخت میگیرن یعنی چی ؟؟

----------


## edin

> چرا امسال سخت میگیرن یعنی چی ؟؟


*اره خدایی موافقم...
شانس ماست دیگه...
نشد یه امتحان بیام بگم 20 میگیرم* :Y (568):

----------


## صبوادلا

خدا به دادمون برسه !!!!! کنکور میخوان چیکار کن حالا؟؟

----------


## alireza241

فک کنم تنها نمره های بیستم همون تاریخ و رایانه و انظباط و ورزشم باشه! :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## صبوادلا

من ورزشم 20 نمیشم :Yahoo (94): 
حالم بده این چه وضعشه آخه

----------


## Prison Break

من فکر کنم تنها درس هایی که 20 میگیرم آمار و تاریخ و ورزش باشه

تا الان که توی نهایی ها نمره بالای 18 نداشتم!!

----------


## alireza241

یکی از دوستام رفته بود آنالیز کرده بود سوالای سالهای مختلف رو برای فیزیک!
میگفت برای فیزیک امسال سوالای خیلی خیلی سخت میدن!
در حد سوالای سال 86 و 88!!!
آماده باشین!

----------


## صبوادلا

88 که آسونه 86 ندارم

----------


## صبوادلا

معلم فیزیکمون گفته از 20 یا 19/5 کم بگیرید از پنجره پرتمون میکنه بیرون!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  معلم شیمیونم گفته بود باید 20 شم ولی 9×0 ننوشتم

----------


## alireza241

> 88 که آسونه 86 ندارم



سوالا رو طبقه بندی شده میزارم امروز!

----------


## صبوادلا

دوستان بیاید اعتراض بدیم حداقل کنکور آسون بدن واقعا نهایی سخت دادن یا اصلاح های نهایی زیادزیاد سخت نگیرن و به سایر جوابای صحیح هم نمره بدن
پارسال اعتراض ها برای زیست زیاد بود 4 بار اصلاحیه تصحیح دادن

----------


## alireza241

> دوستان بیاید اعتراض بدیم حداقل کنکور آسون بدن واقعا نهایی سخت دادن یا اصلاح های نهایی زیادزیاد سخت نگیرن و به سایر جوابای صحیح هم نمره بدن
> پارسال اعتراض ها برای زیست زیاد بود 4 بار اصلاحیه تصحیح دادن


یادمه یه عالم از کل کشور اعتراض زدن! به این در و اون در زدن! ولی آخرش هم هیچ اتفاقی نیفتاد!!!
بیخودی تلاش نکن،وقتی یه چیزی رو خودشون بخوان، هیشکی نمیتونه تغییرش بده! حتی شما دوست عزیز!:yahoo (94):

----------


## alireza241

کلید اومد :::::::::
http://aee.medu.ir/aee/aeeDocs/misc/.../n930307.1.pdf

----------


## Prison Break

گند زدیم باو

----------


## jimnana

الان نيم نمره غلط دارم اون نيم تقسيم بر 2 ميشه ميشه 0.25؟؟؟؟ يني 19.75 ميشم ؟؟؟

----------


## Prison Break

بچه ها آزمایش طراحی کنید واسه فیزیک احتمالش هست بیاد؟ اگه هست چی هارو دقیقا بخونیم؟؟

سال 90 و 91 و 92 که نیومده اما از اونجایی که شانس نداریم یهو ازمایش میدن 1 نمره ممکنه الکی بپره!

----------


## jimnana

> بچه ها آزمایش طراحی کنید واسه فیزیک احتمالش هست بیاد؟ اگه هست چی هارو دقیقا بخونیم؟؟
> 
> سال 90 و 91 و 92 که نیومده اما از اونجایی که شانس نداریم یهو ازمایش میدن 1 نمره ممکنه الکی بپره!



الان كه داشتم بارمو نگا ميكردم زيرش نوشته بود 25% نمره به ارزيابي از آزمايش ها ، تفسير اطلاعات، مهارتهاي مورد نظر در آزمايش و طراحي آزمايش داده بشه !!!!!!!

----------


## Prison Break

بارم کجا؟ 25٪ نمره؟!!! نه باو اشتباه نوشته مگه میشه

25 ٪ نمره که میشه 5 نمره

توی اکثر نهایی ها قبل 90 بین 0/75 تا 1 نمره ازمایش کنید اومده اما 3 ساله که نیومده.
بعید می دونم برای ما هم بیاد ولی حالا نباید ریسک کنیم

----------


## soker

> بچه ها آزمایش طراحی کنید واسه فیزیک احتمالش هست بیاد؟ اگه هست چی هارو دقیقا بخونیم؟؟
> 
> سال 90 و 91 و 92 که نیومده اما از اونجایی که شانس نداریم یهو ازمایش میدن 1 نمره ممکنه الکی بپره!


حتما تمامی آزمایش های کناب رو بخونید.:yahoo (4):

----------


## Parsa-MB

کتاب معلم فیزیک 3 و آزمایشگاه
Physique 3
همه سوالای کتابو جواب داده

----------


## jimnana

> بارم کجا؟ 25٪ نمره؟!!! نه باو اشتباه نوشته مگه میشه
> 
> 25 ٪ نمره که میشه 5 نمره
> 
> توی اکثر نهایی ها قبل 90 بین 0/75 تا 1 نمره ازمایش کنید اومده اما 3 ساله که نیومده.
> بعید می دونم برای ما هم بیاد ولی حالا نباید ریسک کنیم


والا من خودمم هنگيدم 5 نمره آزمايششششش ولي خب نوشته بود ديگه!!!!! تو فصله يك 2 تا آزمايش هستن كه مهمنآ يكيش مربوطه به چگالي سطحي اون يكي هم توزيعه بار تو سطح خارجي جسم )  تو فصله 2 هم يه دونه آزمايش مربوط به مقاومت مهمه  ولي بازم بايد همشونو بخونيم اه اي خدا من هنو فصله يكو تموم نكردم !!!!!  خدا به دادم برسه

----------


## Prison Break

خیلی احتمالش کمه آزمایش بیاد.
فصل 3 و 4 که فکر کنم اصلا نداره یا اگه داشته باشه بازم بعیده بیاد...
همون 3.4 تا آزمایشی که توی نهایی تکرار شده و توی فصل 1.2 رو میخونیم ولی نمیاد

----------


## mohammad1326

سلام
بنظرتون برای بدست اوردن جریان در مدارهای تک حلقه میشه ازین فرمول استفاده گرد : I=سیگما نیرو محرکه بروی سیگما جمع جبری تمام مقاومتهای موجود.................
ببخشید یکم گیج کنندسست.................معلممون که گفته میشه ولی من این رو تو کتاب پیدا نکردم..................البته ی چنتا تبصره هم داره..........

----------


## T@H@76

> سلام
> بنظرتون برای بدست اوردن جریان در مدارهای تک حلقه میشه ازین فرمول استفاده گرد : I=سیگما نیرو محرکه بروی سیگما جمع جبری تمام مقاومتهای موجود.................
> ببخشید یکم گیج کنندسست.................معلممون که گفته میشه ولی من این رو تو کتاب پیدا نکردم..................البته ی چنتا تبصره هم داره..........


خب داداش فرمول اصلیش همینه دیگه. 
مجموع نیروهای محرکه در مدار تقسیم بر مجموع مقاومتها (درونی و خارجی)

----------


## Prison Break

خب اصلاً فرمولش همینه و همینطوری جریان رو توی مدار های تک حلقه ای بدست میارن

----------


## T@H@76

> سلام
> بنظرتون برای بدست اوردن جریان در مدارهای تک حلقه میشه ازین فرمول استفاده گرد : I=سیگما نیرو محرکه بروی سیگما جمع جبری تمام مقاومتهای موجود.................
> ببخشید یکم گیج کنندسست.................معلممون که گفته میشه ولی من این رو تو کتاب پیدا نکردم..................البته ی چنتا تبصره هم داره..........


البته منظور از مجموع نیروهای محرکه، جمع جبری اونا هست.
یعنی باید مشخص کنی جریان به کدوم سمته (کدوم نیرو محرکه بیشتره) اونوقت جریان بیشتر رو از کمتره کم کنی.با یه کم تمرین راه میفتی،نگران نباش.

----------


## T@H@76

تغییرات شدت جریان در یک القاگر،در مقدار ( ضریب خود القایی- انرژی ذخیره شده در القاگر) تاثیر دارد.

اینو لطفا جواب بدین + دلیل

----------


## Prison Break

سوالای 92 چرا انقدر ساده است؟!!!
من که فیزیکم نسبت به بقیه درسام ضعیف تره راحت با این سوالا 19 20 میگیرم
واقعاً ساده است 92 حالا باید ببینیم 93 چطوری... ولی چیزی که مشخصه به سادگی 92 نیست و 2.3 تا سوال سخت هم قاطی میکنن که ما گند بزنیم :yahoo (21):

----------


## T@H@76

> سوالای 92 چرا انقدر ساده است؟!!!
> من که فیزیکم نسبت به بقیه درسام ضعیف تره راحت با این سوالا 19 20 میگیرم
> واقعاً ساده است 92 حالا باید ببینیم 93 چطوری... ولی چیزی که مشخصه به سادگی 92 نیست و 2.3 تا سوال سخت هم قاطی میکنن که ما گند بزنیم :yahoo (21):


برو سال ۸۶ خردادش رو حل ببین ببین فیزیک چیه. امسال تو این مایه ها میدن احتمالا،بلکه هم سخت تر.

----------


## Prison Break

الان تا سال 90 رو حل کردم فقط خرداد ها چیز خیلی سختی نداشته.. 
92 که اسون بود. 91 یکم سخت از 92 و 90 هم یکم سخت تر از 91

کی گفته قراره سخت بدن؟؟ در حد همین امتحانات که تا الان گرفتن میگیرن دیگه اینو که همه میدونن

----------


## T@H@76

> الان تا سال 90 رو حل کردم فقط خرداد ها چیز خیلی سختی نداشته.. 
> 92 که اسون بود. 91 یکم سخت از 92 و 90 هم یکم سخت تر از 91
> 
> کی گفته قراره سخت بدن؟؟ در حد همین امتحانات که تا الان گرفتن میگیرن دیگه اینو که همه میدونن


خرداد ۹۰ هم چیزی نداشت من الان حل کردم.۸۹ به قبل سخت بود.
یعنی تا الان امتحانا برات سخت نبود اصلا؟ دقیقا به چی پس میگی سخت؟

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

سلام

این جا هیچ رشته انسانی ای وجود نداره؟

----------


## modares konkor

> تغییرات شدت جریان در یک القاگر،در مقدار ( ضریب خود القایی- انرژی ذخیره شده در القاگر) تاثیر دارد.
> 
> اینو لطفا جواب بدین + دلیل


  ضریب خود القایی از مشخصه های ساختاری القاگره و به جریان متغیری که از القاگر میگذره بستگی نداره.
ضریب خودالقایی کلا در مور ساختمون سیملوله داره بحث می کنه .
L=KN2 A/ l
همش واسته به به مشخصه های ساختاری هست اوکی؟

----------


## Prison Break

> خرداد ۹۰ هم چیزی نداشت من الان حل کردم.۸۹ به قبل سخت بود.
> یعنی تا الان امتحانا برات سخت نبود اصلا؟ دقیقا به چی پس میگی سخت؟


سخت بوده اما نه دیگه اون غولی که شما درست کردید
تقریباً هر درس 3.4 نمره مفهومی سخت داشته 

فیزیک اکثر سوالاش خیلی سخت نیست... دیگه نهایت بخوان خیلی با 90 به بعد تغییر بدن بخوان دو تا یا سه تا سوال رو یکم بپیچونن
فقط امیدوارم اسون باشه چون واقعاً معدلمون با این امتحانا گند زده شده

----------


## jimnana

من فیزیکم ضعیفه ینی میشه گفت داغونه الانم احساس میکنم هیچی بلد نیستم یه عالمه هم مطلب مونده که نخوندم هنوز  :Y (403): فقط امیدوارم سوالارو ساده بدن  ....

----------


## Prison Break

چرا امروز هیچکس نیست خلوته؟!!
چطور دادید امتحانو؟

----------


## jimnana

از اون چيزي كه فكرشو ميكردم بهتر  بودم بالاي 18 ميشم ايشالا  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Hanie76

*منم فک نمیکردم آسون بدن ولی نسبت به این امتحانایی که دادیم خیلی آسون بود*:yahoo (1):

----------


## h@m!d reza

خوب بود ، ايشالا كه بالاي -19-18 ميشم....
زبان فارسي رو چيكار كنيم:yahoo (19):؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## atefe_os

اقا فیزیک ما ریاضیا سخت بووود :Yahoo (75):

----------


## edin

*از نظر منم سخت بووود...آقا این سوال آخر چرا همچین بووووووووووووود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من تا حالا حل نکرده مثشو* :Yahoo (117):

----------


## atefe_os

چه میدونم منم حلش نکردم من کلا وقت نکردم فصل اخر رو خوب بخونم :yahoo (21):

----------


## h@m!d reza

سوال آخر آسون بود كه............
الف ش فرمول w =2/t  صورت 2 پي....
دومي هم  u=1/2 lii...........فرمول ..... :Yahoo (22): 

سوال اول سخت بود...

----------


## edin

> چه میدونم منم حلش نکردم من کلا وقت نکردم فصل اخر رو خوب بخونم :yahoo (21):


*خیره سرم گفتم این تناوب آسونه میتونم قشنگ نمرشو بگیرم...چقدم آسون بوووووووود:yahoo (21):* :Yahoo (75): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سوال آخر آسون بود كه............
> الف ش فرمول w =2/t  صورت 2 پي....
> دومي هم  u=1/2 lii...........فرمول .....
> 
> سوال اول سخت بود...


*فقط الف شو درست نوشتم...فک نمیکرد اینطور بخوان ازش سوال بدن...مثلا فک میکردم نمودار میدن میگن معادله بنویس*:yahoo (21):

----------


## mohaddeseh

خیلی آسون بود.
بااینکه خوب نخورده بودم خیلی خوب بود 
فکر کنم 20بشم.

----------


## Prison Break

دوستان فرق تناسب و تضمن تو چیه؟؟
اگه میشه یکی مختصر و مفید و قشنگ بگه معلممون گفته اما یادداشت نکردم اینو یادم رفته

----------


## johnny

> دوستان فرق تناسب و تضمن تو چیه؟؟
> اگه میشه یکی مختصر و مفید و قشنگ بگه معلممون گفته اما یادداشت نکردم اینو یادم رفته


مگه آرایه ها تو زبان فارسی بکار میرن؟

----------


## Prison Break

اره توی اکثر مواقع یه سوال 0.5 نمره ای میاد

مثلاً میگه رابطه کلمه ماه و ستاره چیست؟

تناسب تضمن ترادف تضاد

توی درس 12 یه اشاره ی کوتاهی بدون توضیح شده...

----------


## edin

*تضمن میشه دو کلمه تو جملت باشن  که از جز به کل باشه..مثل درخت و جنگل...یا ماه و کرات یا پسر و پدر...میتونیم بگیم هرچیزی که شامل دیگری باشه(همون جز  به کل:yahoo (4)...یا شایدم مثلا بتونیم بگیم به نوعی زیر مجموعش باشه اون کلمه:yahoo (4):
تناسب هم فقط در همین حد میدونم که میتونیم بگیم اعضای یک مجموعن...مثل ماه و ستاره و خورشید 
کسی توضیح بهتری داره بگه ماهم بهره ببریم....
مثلا این جمله کتاب رو یکی واسه من بگه؟
«چنگیز از ریختن خون بی گناهان سیر نشد»*

----------


## Prison Break

این جمله کتاب اخری رو توی گاج نوشته فقط رابطه بین خون ریختن و سیر

هیچکدوم از رابطه هارو شامل نمیشه فقط رابطه داره فکر کنم  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## T@H@76

من یه چیز رو متوجه نمیشم.
ریاضی تجربی شهریور ۹۲ سوال ۷ ، دامنه تابع y=x+5 رو نوشته R-{-5 ولی دی ماه ۹۱ سوال ۷ دامنه تابع y=4-x رو نوشته R.
اینا چه فرقی دارن مگه؟

----------


## johnny

> من یه چیز رو متوجه نمیشم.
> ریاضی تجربی شهریور ۹۲ سوال ۷ ، دامنه تابع y=x+5 رو نوشته R-{-5 ولی دی ماه ۹۱ سوال ۷ دامنه تابع y=4-x رو نوشته R.
> اینا چه فرقی دارن مگه؟


عزیز سوال 7 92 دامنه تابع g/f خواسته که در اینجا چون f مخرج کسره پس نباید صفر بشه بنابراین دامنه اش R-{ریشه ها} ولی سوال 91 دامنه fog رو خواسته که هیچ شرطی در اینجا نداریم پس دامنه R

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

> دیگه دوستان گفتن که من شرکت نمیکنم:خخخخ
> این پشتیبانشم هی میزنگه میگه جمع بندی کن
> میگم خو برادر من عزیز من
> هیچی نخوندم
> چیو جمع ببندم؟
> بز نمیفهمه میگه جمع بندی کن!!!




جواب اون سواله که نوشته از جعبخ ای که شامل 4 مهره سفید و.....
قسمت (ب) چی میشه ??

Sent from my Apple Ipad Air Using Tapatalk

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> ]
> 
> جواب اون سواله که نوشته از جعبخ ای که شامل 4 مهره سفید و.....
> قسمت (ب) چی میشه ??
> 
> Sent from my Apple Ipad Air Using Tapatalk


من احتمال بلد نبودم چیکار میکردم
ولی نامربوط با تایپیک بود آوردمش اینجا
ببین درسته؟!!!

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

کاملا , فدات :*

Sent from my Apple Ipad Air Using Tapatalk

----------


## Prison Break

چطور بود امتحان ریاضی بچه ها؟

از نظر من که نسبت به سال 90 و 91 و 92 سخت تر بود... نمی شد بگیم خیلی سخت بود ولی نسبتاً سخت بود و نسبت به سال های گذشته.

----------


## atefe_os

> چطور بود امتحان ریاضی بچه ها؟
> 
> از نظر من که نسبت به سال 90 و 91 و 92 سخت تر بود... نمی شد بگیم خیلی سخت بود ولی نسبتاً سخت بود و نسبت به سال های گذشته.


من خوب نخونده بودم . به طور کلی حد وسط رو به سخت بود

----------


## edin

> من خوب نخونده بودم . به طور کلی حد وسط رو به سخت بود


*عاطفه جان ایشون رشتشون تجربیه:yahoo (4): امتحان ریاضی داشتن:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):
سوالای ما هم بد نبود...نمیدونم سوال 8 یا 9 بود ننوشتمش... |||| صفحه دومش خوب بود ولیی*:yahoo (4):

----------


## atefe_os

> *عاطفه جان ایشون رشتشون تجربیه:yahoo (4): امتحان ریاضی داشتن:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):
> سوالای ما هم بد نبود...نمیدونم سوال 8 یا 9 بود ننوشتمش... |||| صفحه دومش خوب بود ولیی*:yahoo (4):


بله اصلا حواسم نبود.
 اره صفحه دوم خیلی خوب بود اما صفحه ول برای من که خوب نخونده بودم مشکل بود:yahoo (4):

----------


## namkarbary

موقع امتحان زیست مراقب بغل دست من که مدرکشو از دانشگاه پاچال از توایع استان _کهگیلویه_ و بویراحمد رشته جلبک شناسی شاخه آبیاری گیان دریایی گرفته بود هر 5دقیقه می گفت سوالات امسال بچه بازیه
اگه تاثیر 25درصدی نبود کل اون پنج برگ سوالو میکرم تو حلقش.
اصلاً تمرکز نداشتم...

----------


## atefe_os

بچه ها این که میگن قراره 21 یا 22 خرداد  دانش اموزان  شهر های مختلف برن در اموزش و پرورش اعتراض کنن راسته؟  اگه کسی   اطلاعات دقیق داره بگه تا اطلاع رسانی کنیم

----------


## Prison Break

به جایی نمی رسه خودتونو خسته نکنید

----------


## ALONE MAN

خوب دوستان امتحانات نهایی سال 93 تموم شد و امیدوارم منبع خوبی بشه برای بقیه دوستان! :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشید
دوستان صاحب نظر:


*ثبت نام در آزمون آزمایشی در تابستان 93*

----------


## ALONE MAN

سلام خدمت تمام سال سومی های عزیز 
من سال قبل سوم بودم این تاپیک رو زدم تا همه مشکلا و سوالاشونو مطرح کنن خودم به شخصه وقتی کتابو میخوندم میرفتم سراغ سوالات نهایی سال 92 که میشد سال قبل ما زیر نوزده هیجده نداشتم ولی وقتی سوالا میومد کمی عوض میشد...........
خلاصه بگم از همین الان شروع کنین نه این که استرس بگیرین نه اصلا برخلاف ظاهرش هیچی نداره به منی ک پشت سر گذاشته گوش کن......مغرورم نشین که بدمیبینین..........تو عید درسایی که به اصطلاح خودمون لاشم باز نکردیم بخونین بقیرم ک کمی خوندین رو تو اردیبهشت راحت تموم کنید اینم نوشتم تا موضوع بیاد بالا و کم کم تاپیکو دوستان 94 شلوغ کنند

موفق باشید،خداحافظ


- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

سلام خدمت تمام سال سومی های عزیز 
من سال قبل سوم بودم این تاپیک رو زدم تا همه مشکلا و سوالاشونو مطرح کنن خودم به شخصه وقتی کتابو میخوندم میرفتم سراغ سوالات نهایی سال 92 که میشد سال قبل ما زیر نوزده هیجده نداشتم ولی وقتی سوالا میومد کمی عوض میشد...........
خلاصه بگم از همین الان شروع کنین نه این که استرس بگیرین نه اصلا برخلاف ظاهرش هیچی نداره به منی ک پشت سر گذاشته گوش کن......مغرورم نشین که بدمیبینین..........تو عید درسایی که به اصطلاح خودمون لاشم باز نکردیم بخونین بقیرم ک کمی خوندین رو تو اردیبهشت راحت تموم کنید اینم نوشتم تا موضوع بیاد بالا و کم کم تاپیکو دوستان 94 شلوغ کنند

موفق باشید،خداحافظ

----------


## mortezajafari76

> سلام خدمت تمام سال سومی های عزیز 
> من سال قبل سوم بودم این تاپیک رو زدم تا همه مشکلا و سوالاشونو مطرح کنن خودم به شخصه وقتی کتابو میخوندم میرفتم سراغ سوالات نهایی سال 92 که میشد سال قبل ما زیر نوزده هیجده نداشتم ولی وقتی سوالا میومد کمی عوض میشد...........
> خلاصه بگم از همین الان شروع کنین نه این که استرس بگیرین نه اصلا برخلاف ظاهرش هیچی نداره به منی ک پشت سر گذاشته گوش کن......مغرورم نشین که بدمیبینین..........تو عید درسایی که به اصطلاح خودمون لاشم باز نکردیم بخونین بقیرم ک کمی خوندین رو تو اردیبهشت راحت تموم کنید اینم نوشتم تا موضوع بیاد بالا و کم کم تاپیکو دوستان 94 شلوغ کنند
> 
> موفق باشید،خداحافظ
> 
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> ...


در تائید دوست عزیزم لازمه بگم که پاراسل نسبت به امتحانات نهایی سال های قبلیش خیلی سخت تر بود . احتمالش زیاده که امسال سخت تر هم باشه شایدم طبق اون نظریه یه سال سخت یه سال آسون آسون باشه ولی احتمال مورد دوم کمتره پس خوب تلاش کنید.

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

سلام
عربی از نقش کلمات متن درس هم سوال میاد؟

تنکس  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Sleeplife

اگه میشه چندتا کتاب تمرین معرفی کنید برا کار در طول سال

برای هندسه 2 و عربی، خیلی سبز دارم، مناسبه، یا برم کتاب بگیرم؟؟؟ 

بقیه دروس رو لطف کنید، معرفی کنید

----------


## Sleeplife

> اگه میشه چندتا کتاب تمرین معرفی کنید برا کار در طول سال
> 
> برای هندسه 2 و عربی، خیلی سبز دارم، مناسبه، یا برم کتاب بگیرم؟؟؟ 
> 
> بقیه دروس رو لطف کنید، معرفی کنید


خیلی سبز آموزش+تست منظورمه، البته تمرین هم داره!
کافیه؟
برا فیزیک چیو پیشنهاد میکنید؟

----------


## terme1

سلام 
اوفففففففففففففففف
 2 هفته بیشتر نمونده تا امتحانا شروع بشه از خودم راضی نیستم به نظرم خوب درسا رو مسلط نیستم فیزیک رو که اصلااا

را ه حل بدید این دو هفته چکار کنم و وقتم رو چجوری تنظیم کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/

فیزیک کتاب اموزش الگو دارم نظرتون چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟برای نهایی خوبه 

از عربی و زبان فارسی هم میترسم کتاب خوب معرفی کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟

عربی متن کتاب و کارگااه ترجمه هم  باید بلد باشیم از فارسی به عربی برگردونیم ؟؟؟///

زمین ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (43): 

سوالام زیاد شد فکر کنم ها :Yahoo (1):

----------


## - Amir -

> سلام 
> اوفففففففففففففففف
>  2 هفته بیشتر نمونده تا امتحانا شروع بشه از خودم راضی نیستم به نظرم خوب درسا رو مسلط نیستم فیزیک رو که اصلااا
> 
> را ه حل بدید این دو هفته چکار کنم و وقتم رو چجوری تنظیم کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/
> 
> فیزیک کتاب اموزش الگو دارم نظرتون چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟برای نهایی خوبه 
> 
> از عربی و زبان فارسی هم میترسم کتاب خوب معرفی کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...




1 . برنامـہ بچیـטּ هر روز ، تیڪـہ تیڪـہ ڪטּ درسارو ، بعدم بخوטּ و هر چند روز سوالاے نهایے رو حل ڪטּ . 

 ( ترجیحا براے همیـטּ درساے مشڪل دارے ، براے بقیـہ درسا فڪر نڪنم برسے ! ) 

 2. الگو رو نمیدونم ! ولے ڪتاب ڪمڪے نخوטּ ڪـہ ضرر میڪنے چوטּ 90 درصد اونایے نهایے دادטּ ، تاڪید میڪنـטּ ڪتاب درجـہ اول خوندہ بشـہ ! 

 3. چقدر دنبال ڪتابے شما !!! 
 عربے اگـہ مثلِ مـטּ پایـہ مشڪل دارید ، عربے 1 و 2 رو برنامـہ بریزید بخونید (با جزوہ معلم هم باشـہ ڪارتوטּ راـہ میوفتـہ ) 

 براے زباטּ فارسے هم بخش هاے قواعدے ( حالا نمیدونم اسمش چے بود !!! ) رو بخونید ڪافیـہ ..! 

 + بررسے سوالاے نهایے و حفظیجاتشم چیزہ خاصے ندارہ ولے اگـہ بازم فڪر میڪنید ضعیفید ، بهترہ بخونیدش ڪامل (با برنامـہ ) مثلا روزے نیم ساعت بخونید ، 

 دو هفتـہ بعد ڪـہ برسـہ شما در مجموع 7 ساعت زباטּ فارسے رو دور ڪردید و خوندید ، نیازہ فقط تو فُرجـہ شما حفظے جاتش رو بخونید و مرور داشتـہ باشید . 
  (برای لغاتش هم هر شب بخونید دیگه  :Yahoo (4):  )
 براے عربے 

 بلـہ !! 

 براے ترجمـہ هم بهترہ ، قواعد ترجمـہ رو یاد بگیرید ، آروم آروم دستتوטּ میاد جملـہ بـسازید ، (_مثـہ زباטּ انگلیسے_ ) 

 بهترہ همـہ ایـטּ ڪار هارو در یـہ تایم مناسب و (بنظرمـטּ ڪم) هر روز انجام بدید . 

تنها چیزه آزاردهنده حفظِ شعر ادبیات هست که سوال نپرسیدید !!! :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Orwell

سلام دوستان.
من دی ماه میخوام دیپلم مجدد ریاضی بگیرم.
واسه دروس عمومی که مشکلی ندارم.
شیمی و فیزیک هم مشکلی نیست چون ریاضی و تجربی یکسانه.
میمونه حسابان ، هندسه 2 و جبرواحتمال.
واسه 20 گرفتن حسابان و بالای 19 گرفتن هندسه 2 و جبرواحتمال بهترین کاری میتونم بکنم چیه ؟
واسه این سه تا درس درحال حاضر هم گاج سبز دارم هم پرسمان گاج مشکی.
لطفا دوستان رشته ریاضی که نمره عالی تو این 3 تا درس گرفتن مارو هم راهنمایی کنن.
ممنون...

----------


## Mahdi1377

> سلام دوستان.
> من دی ماه میخوام دیپلم مجدد ریاضی بگیرم.
> واسه دروس عمومی که مشکلی ندارم.
> شیمی و فیزیک هم مشکلی نیست چون ریاضی و تجربی یکسانه.
> میمونه حسابان ، هندسه 2 و جبرواحتمال.
> واسه 20 گرفتن حسابان و بالای 19 گرفتن هندسه 2 و جبرواحتمال بهترین کاری میتونم بکنم چیه ؟
> واسه این سه تا درس درحال حاضر هم گاج سبز دارم هم پرسمان گاج مشکی.
> لطفا دوستان رشته ریاضی که نمره عالی تو این 3 تا درس گرفتن مارو هم راهنمایی کنن.
> ممنون...


داداش موفق باشی ولی فیزیک تجربی و ریاضی با هم فرق داره ها ؟!
بازم موفق باشی.ان شالله تو همه ی درس های نهایی 20 بشی :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Orwell

> داداش موفق باشی ولی فیزیک تجربی و ریاضی با هم فرق داره ها ؟!
> بازم موفق باشی.ان شالله تو همه ی درس های نهایی 20 بشی


فیزیک سوم ریاضی فقط یه فصل ترمودینامیک نسبت به تجربی اضافه داره که اونم چیزی نیست 
مشکل من حسابان و جبر و هندسه 2 هست
ممنون شما هم موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Röntgen

سلام دوستان امیدوارم که خوب و سرحال باشید.
میخواستم کمکم کنید که خودمو برای امتحان های نهایی آماده کنم!
در واقع نمی دونم چیکار کنم :Yahoo (76): 
الان 4 ماه مونده تا امتحان های نهایی من همه درسارو سطحی خوندم هیچی درسی رو به جز زبان انگلیسی عمقی نخوندم!
درسای عمومیم عالین به جز عربی (تحلیل الصرفی) ...میمونه تخصصیا:فیزیک کاملا ضعیفم (به خاطر معلممون) شیمی (متوسط ) جبر(نسباتا ضعیف)
حسابان (عالی) هندسه (خوب) راستی شیمی مبتکران دارم ،حسابان گلواژه، فیزیک سیر تا پیاز و پرتکرار،جبرم پرسمان. توانایی گرفتن معلمم ندارم.
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.
یک دنیا سپاس. :Y (697):

----------


## k1ronaldo

عزیز امتحان نهایی سخت نیست  
شما تمام مثال ها و تمرینهای کتاب رو حل کن 
+ 
جزوه فرزانگان 
مطمئن باش معدلت بالای 19 میشه به شرطی که چند بار حل کنی و کاملا مسلط بشی

----------


## Röntgen

> عزیز امتحان نهایی سخت نیست  
> شما تمام مثال ها و تمرینهای کتاب رو حل کن 
> + 
> جزوه فرزانگان 
> مطمئن باش معدلت بالای 19 میشه به شرطی که چند بار حل کنی و کاملا مسلط بشی


به خاطر پاسخ شما سپاس گذارم!
جزوه ی فرزانگان چی هست؟؟کجا گیر میاد؟

----------


## k1ronaldo

> به خاطر پاسخ شما سپاس گذارم!
> جزوه ی فرزانگان چی هست؟؟کجا گیر میاد؟


سوال های امتحان نهایی سالها قبل 
کتاب فروشی ها , جزوه اش برای هر درس 3 تومنه 
+ 
اگه واقعا درسی رو متوجه نمیشی , مثلا فیزیک که ضعیفی , میتونی دی وی دی های مفهومی شرکت رهپویان رو بخری فکر کنم فیزیک 3  حدود 35 تومن باشه خیلی خوب و ارزونه

----------


## n.f11

جزوه ی فرزانگان تهران سوالای نهایی سالای قبله به علاوه جوابشون. تو کتابفروشیا!  :Yahoo (4): 
کتاب جامع امتحان یار گاج هم قبلنا چاپ میشد نمیدونم الان چاپ میشه یا نه، اونم باز سوالای نهایی سالای قبله ولی یک مزیتی که داره اینه علاوه بر جواب، بارم هرقسمت جوابم زده کنارش، قشنگ دستت میاد چطور نهایی تصحیح میشه.

----------


## _AHMADreza_

از الان داری فک میکنی بخ نهایی  :Yahoo (21): 
نهایی خیلی راحت تر از کنکور این حرفاس 2 ماه هم میشه خیلی عالی جمعش کرد....

----------


## Röntgen

> از الان داری فک میکنی بخ نهایی 
> نهایی خیلی راحت تر از کنکور این حرفاس 2 ماه هم میشه خیلی عالی جمعش کرد....


اخه عزیز من با وضعی که من توی تخصصی ها دارم دوماه کافیه؟
من میخوام طوری بخونم که روز های امتحان نهایی فشار و استرس روم تاثیر نذاره(ادم خیلی استرسیی هستم).

----------


## k1ronaldo

> اخه عزیز من با وضعی که من توی تخصصی ها دارم دوماه کافیه؟
> من میخوام طوری بخونم که روز های امتحان نهایی فشار و استرس روم تاثیر نذاره(ادم خیلی استرسیی هستم).


هر چه زودتر استارت بزنی بهتره 
ولی از عید راحت میشه جمش کرد درس هایی که ضعیفی رو از الان شروع کن + عربی قواعد اول و دوم رو بخون چون پیش زمینه هستند و در نهایی برای تجزیه و ترکیب بهشون نیاز داری

----------


## k1ronaldo

در مورد استرس :
خیلی راحت میتونی رفعش کنی هزارتا روش توی نت هست برای کاهش استرس 
++++++ 
موثرترین راه برای رفع استرس داشتن یک برنامه منظم  و دقیق و در عین حال انعطاف پذیره

----------

